# Let's Show How We Do LV Hacks!! Share Your Innovative Ideas and Ways to Modify LV



## chasy.price

I think there are a lot of innovative ways out there on how to improve our LV experience. Many tricks are already floating around; but we don't seem to have a place that show all these tips and tricks altogether. 

I thought it would a good idea to consolidate all our innovative ideas, to create a platform for everyone to share and learn from our collective knowledge and experience as a community. Who is in??


----------



## AllthingsLV

I think this is a great idea!!!  I've never altered a bag before but I've got some pieces that I've often thought about switching up. Always looking for ideas, can't wait to see what TPFs post.


----------



## lvaddict89

I put my lock over my luggage tag to weigh it down and prevent it from flipping over to the back 

I use a big plastic shopping bag on either side of my laptop in my keepall 45 to keep it upright so I can use it as an everyday bag


----------



## AnnaFreud

Following! Can't wait to see what gets posted.


----------



## Iridescent

annafreud said:


> following! Can't wait to see what gets posted.



+1


----------



## sr1856

great thread op. let's see some ingenious ideas how to beautify our already gorgeous bags.


----------



## jules 8

Let's see everyones ideas!


----------



## botsonyan

lvaddict89 said:


> I put my lock over my luggage tag to weigh it down and prevent it from flipping over to the back
> 
> I use a big plastic shopping bag on either side of my laptop in my keepall 45 to keep it upright so I can use it as an everyday bag


I never thought of doing that for the luggage tag!! Smart!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Not really a hack but I was really worried about it pulling on my ignition thing. I read it in a post. I did not want to stop using it with my car keys.


----------



## JReverie

Great thread!

Here's my Marylebone PM with the Fleur de Monogram Charm Chain. I used an extra chain strap to attach the charm as it's too short to fit between the handles.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Ooh I love this! I have a DE key pouch and I always worry about this, I'll hafta try it out!


----------



## arkiemark

Subscribing to this post!  Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## chasy.price

Very innovative ladies!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## chasy.price

I will share my recent try: 

I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:







It is a perfect match!! See the details




Now it's super easy to use!


----------



## chasy.price

Also another thing that I have shared here before (not really a hack, just a new way to wear) is to use mini pochette like waist bag on the jean.


----------



## 0607pj

chasy.price said:


> Also another thing that I have shared here before (not really a hack, just a new way to wear) is to use mini pochette like waist bag on the jean.
> 
> View attachment 2972131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972132



this looks cool


----------



## amajoh

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!




I love this. Would you mind sharing the seller's name?


----------



## chasy.price

amajoh said:


> I love this. Would you mind sharing the seller's name?




It's the same seller that sells these chains. K-craft.


----------



## NYinTO

AlbertsLove said:


> Not really a hack but I was really worried about it pulling on my ignition thing. I read it in a post. I did not want to stop using it with my car keys.


I like this idea.  I'm definitely trying this today.


----------



## onlyk

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!



What an excellent idea!


----------



## amajoh

chasy.price said:


> It's the same seller that sells these chains. K-craft.




Thanks!


----------



## montana_patina

I just started using a chain wristlet strap on my pochette NM - love it because it stays on my arm and is easy to pick up and get going quickly while carrying! Never was a fan of using non-LV add-ons with LV before, but now I see the benefit. It works for me!


----------



## chasy.price

montana_patina said:


> I just started using a chain wristlet strap on my pochette NM - love it because it stays on my arm and is easy to pick up and get going quickly while carrying! Never was a fan of using non-LV add-ons with LV before, but now I see the benefit. It works for me!



I am really exploring all sorts of non-LV add ons! With discovery of mautto I got a bunch of new chains.


----------



## chasy.price

Another pochette hack, this time with pochette NM.







These hooks are from mautti, they are in the 0.5 inch width straps, choose hardware only.

I think they will also work with luggage tags, and possibly favorite straps (if need bigger loop, use the 0.75 inch width hardware).


----------



## chasy.price

Another pochette transformation.......







Chain strap from mautto, long vachetta strap from eBay (the seller moved off eBay recently; opened their own website, but this strap isn't only there). 




Double o-rings are really cute! Chain length is 16 inches.

I am ready for summer!!


----------



## chasy.price

I love pochettes. I think pochette is the most versatile slg piece, with lots of possibilities...


----------



## montana_patina

chasy.price said:


> I love pochettes. I think pochette is the most versatile slg piece, with lots of possibilities...



I feel the same! It might just be my favorite.


----------



## arkiemark

One of my favorite things is to integrate locks into bags/accessories that don't normally have them:

Brass lock hung with scrap brass clip from a necklace off the end of a pochette accessories nm:



Brass lock hung off the zipper of poche documents using a very very small brass key ring:



Second pic of poche documents w/ brass lock:



Sac plat is one of my favorite bags, but front/back is so plain.  Added a lock hung off the handle hardware w/ scrap of an old brass chain:



Second pic of sac plat w/ brass lock:


----------



## arkiemark

6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:



Detail of clip point:



LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:



Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:



I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible: 



Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:



I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:



Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:


----------



## chasy.price

arkiemark said:


> 6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:
> View attachment 2974125
> 
> 
> Detail of clip point:
> View attachment 2974126
> 
> 
> LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> 
> Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:
> View attachment 2974128
> 
> 
> I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible:
> View attachment 2974129
> 
> 
> Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:
> View attachment 2974130
> 
> 
> I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:
> View attachment 2974131
> 
> 
> Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:
> View attachment 2974132



Lots of good ideas!! The toiletry pouch with the strap looks very fab. 
I see that you are also a hook lover. I love these little things. I also put a clochette on one of the hook and use it as a mobile bag charm. The little hooks are really really useful!!


----------



## chasy.price

arkiemark said:


> One of my favorite things is to integrate locks into bags/accessories that don't normally have them:
> 
> Brass lock hung with scrap brass clip from a necklace off the end of a pochette accessories nm:
> View attachment 2974119
> 
> 
> Brass lock hung off the zipper of poche documents using a very very small brass key ring:
> View attachment 2974120
> 
> 
> Second pic of poche documents w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974121
> 
> 
> Sac plat is one of my favorite bags, but front/back is so plain.  Added a lock hung off the handle hardware w/ scrap of an old brass chain:
> View attachment 2974122
> 
> 
> Second pic of sac plat w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974123



Really love the last lock look! How did you hook the brass chain to the handle?


----------



## Kylie M

I'm loving the hook idea! Thanks for sharing &#128512;


----------



## sherriwl

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette hack, this time with pochette NM.
> 
> View attachment 2974059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974060
> 
> 
> These hooks are from mautti, they are in the 0.5 inch width straps, choose hardware only.
> 
> I think they will also work with luggage tags, and possibly favorite straps (if need bigger loop, use the 0.75 inch width hardware).


your ideas are wonderful and I can't wait to try them. thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherriwl

montana_patina said:


> I just started using a chain wristlet strap on my pochette NM - love it because it stays on my arm and is easy to pick up and get going quickly while carrying! Never was a fan of using non-LV add-ons with LV before, but now I see the benefit. It works for me!


I actually like the look of your chain strap with the lv one as well


----------



## xxthia

arkiemark said:


> 6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:
> 
> View attachment 2974125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of clip point:
> 
> View attachment 2974126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:
> 
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:
> 
> View attachment 2974128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible:
> 
> View attachment 2974129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:
> 
> View attachment 2974130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:
> 
> View attachment 2974131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:
> 
> View attachment 2974132




Love the sharpie idea! I have a few items that may need this done as well! Best part, there are so many fun sharpie colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sherriwl

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette hack, this time with pochette NM.
> 
> View attachment 2974059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974060
> 
> 
> These hooks are from mautti, they are in the 0.5 inch width straps, choose hardware only.
> 
> I think they will also work with luggage tags, and possibly favorite straps (if need bigger loop, use the 0.75 inch width hardware).


i'm going to do this with my favorite so i can quickly remove the strap when i want to!


----------



## chasy.price

Glad that this post is expanding!! Ladies! Share more show more!


----------



## lovecrystal

Great thread idea! 

The original shoulder strap for the Montaigne felt like such an awkward length for me so I purchased the shoulder strap from the Bagatelle to use with my Montaigne. Now it's perfect!


----------



## arkiemark

chasy.price said:


> Lots of good ideas!! The toiletry pouch with the strap looks very fab.
> I see that you are also a hook lover. I love these little things. I also put a clochette on one of the hook and use it as a mobile bag charm. The little hooks are really really useful!!



Totally agree!  Yes, these hooks are so awesome (and inexpensive) that they can make a bag/accessory even more functional!


----------



## arkiemark

chasy.price said:


> Really love the last lock look! How did you hook the brass chain to the handle?


There are these little jewelry clips that I purchased from Michaels:  http://www.michaels.com/bead-landing-gold-jump-ring-connector-assorted/10443093.html

Just clip that onto the handle and onto the chain.  Perfect match!


----------



## arkiemark

xxthia said:


> Love the sharpie idea! I have a few items that may need this done as well! Best part, there are so many fun sharpie colors! Thanks for sharing!



Oh that would be great to see!  I was thinking of that as well but only had the black color.  Definitely post the results of colors if you do it!


----------



## Surreal25

This is a great thread!!! Will be following!


----------



## chasy.price

arkiemark said:


> There are these little jewelry clips that I purchased from Michaels:  http://www.michaels.com/bead-landing-gold-jump-ring-connector-assorted/10443093.html
> 
> Just clip that onto the handle and onto the chain.  Perfect match!




Great ideas!! I need to get in stock with some jump rings!


----------



## chasy.price

arkiemark said:


> Totally agree!  Yes, these hooks are so awesome (and inexpensive) that they can make a bag/accessory even more functional!




Do you get these hooks from eBay and wait for the shipping from Korea, or do you get them somewhere else? I want to get more but don't want to wait for shipping...


----------



## SeaviewLV

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!


I've bought chains from rebirthday with these hooks attached.  Does she sell hooks separately as I can't find them in her shop.

Great idea but the way! Love this thread.


----------



## chasy.price

SeaviewLV said:


> I've bought chains from rebirthday with these hooks attached.  Does she sell hooks separately as I can't find them in her shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea but the way! Love this thread.




I got them from k-craft. They have hooks separately, and they actually have many different types of hooks.


----------



## SeaviewLV

Thank you


----------



## princessk

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette transformation.......
> 
> View attachment 2974064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974065
> 
> 
> Chain strap from mautto, long vachetta strap from eBay (the seller moved off eBay recently; opened their own website, but this strap isn't only there).
> 
> View attachment 2974066
> 
> 
> Double o-rings are really cute! Chain length is 16 inches.
> 
> I am ready for summer!!



Oh wow, I really love the look for this! 
Pocket with a long strap as a cross body; it's really cute and convenient.
I personally have a musette salsa, with a long strap instead of an awkward shoulder strap and I love it! It's my everyday bag.


----------



## princessk

arkiemark said:


> One of my favorite things is to integrate locks into bags/accessories that don't normally have them:
> 
> Brass lock hung with scrap brass clip from a necklace off the end of a pochette accessories nm:
> View attachment 2974119
> 
> 
> Brass lock hung off the zipper of poche documents using a very very small brass key ring:
> View attachment 2974120
> 
> 
> Second pic of poche documents w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974121
> 
> 
> Sac plat is one of my favorite bags, but front/back is so plain.  Added a lock hung off the handle hardware w/ scrap of an old brass chain:
> View attachment 2974122
> 
> 
> Second pic of sac plat w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974123



Really like the look of your Sac plat with a little brass locket hanging in the middle...
Not too crazy but still accessorized, and with a signature LV touch!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Excellent ideas!


----------



## chasy.price

princessk said:


> Really like the look of your Sac plat with a little brass locket hanging in the middle...
> 
> Not too crazy but still accessorized, and with a signature LV touch!




I agree. It really adds the sophistication.


----------



## arkiemark

chasy.price said:


> Do you get these hooks from eBay and wait for the shipping from Korea, or do you get them somewhere else? I want to get more but don't want to wait for shipping...



I ordered them from Korea (via rebirthday).  It's a bit of a wait, but worth it!


----------



## arkiemark

chasy.price said:


> I agree. It really adds the sophistication.



Thank you both!  Yes, totally agree to not go overboard with the bag decor- subtle and classy all the way!


----------



## rachelkitty

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette transformation.......
> 
> View attachment 2974064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974065
> 
> 
> Chain strap from mautto, long vachetta strap from eBay (the seller moved off eBay recently; opened their own website, but this strap isn't only there).
> 
> View attachment 2974066
> 
> 
> Double o-rings are really cute! Chain length is 16 inches.
> 
> I am ready for summer!!




Which eBay seller can I order this vachetta strap from/what's their current website? I did a search in the forum and couldn't find any info! 
 TIA!


----------



## katieny

Want to see my delightful hack? 
I was a little bitter that the new Delightful PM came with a bag charm and the old model did not. I've read I could probably get it but I'd rather put the money toward something else. I went to the hardware store to see what they had in the way of key rings to add to an old Michael Kors leather piece. 
This is what I found. 


I put it together. 




I hung it on my bag. 



The toggle was $2.49 and the ring was $1.79. 
This style toggle actually goes better with my Keep All strap than the LV toggle.


----------



## elky

That's quite clever Katieny.


----------



## onlyk

katieny said:


> Want to see my delightful hack?
> I was a little bitter that the new Delightful PM came with a bag charm and the old model did not. I've read I could probably get it but I'd rather put the money toward something else. I went to the hardware store to see what they had in the way of key rings to add to an old Michael Kors leather piece.
> This is what I found.
> View attachment 2981949
> 
> I put it together.
> View attachment 2981950
> 
> View attachment 2981951
> 
> I hung it on my bag.
> View attachment 2981952
> View attachment 2981953
> 
> The toggle was $2.49 and the ring was $1.79.
> This style toggle actually goes better with my Keep All strap than the LV toggle.


Hardware store! What a great idea!


----------



## Jujuwa514

Since I have two kids under 3, I need to be hands free most of the time and I felt bad that my Delightful PM was just sitting in the closet collecting dust, so I hacked it.  I added a plain vachetta strap I bought from eBay, however when it arrived the opening of the clasp was too small for the rings of the bag,  so off I went again on eBay and bought some o-rings. Pretty happy with how it turned out! Now I just need to get over the fear of ruining the vschetta handle! Lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

Jujuwa514 said:


> Since I have two kids under 3, I need to be hands free most of the time and I felt bad that my Delightful PM was just sitting in the closet collecting dust, so I hacked it.  I added a plain vachetta strap I bought from eBay, however when it arrived the opening of the clasp was too small for the rings of the bag,  so off I went again on eBay and bought some o-rings. Pretty happy with how it turned out! Now I just need to get over the fear of ruining the vschetta handle! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989984
> View attachment 2989985




Wow. This looks great! The Vachetta strap matches perfectly!


----------



## misstrine85

I didn't know if this "qualifies" as a hack.

I have a very small hallway, which easily looks cluttered. I used to have differenty umbrellas, mittens and such hanging, but it just looked messy. 

Then I though: why not used those gorgeous brown LV bags instead? Now it looks more streamlined and I LVOE it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Phédre

misstrine85 said:


> I didn't know if this "qualifies" as a hack.
> 
> I have a very small hallway, which easily looks cluttered. I used to have differenty umbrellas, mittens and such hanging, but it just looked messy.
> 
> Then I though: why not used those gorgeous brown LV bags instead? Now it looks more streamlined and I LVOE it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991031



This looks great!


----------



## mar4712

misstrine85 said:


> I didn't know if this "qualifies" as a hack.
> 
> I have a very small hallway, which easily looks cluttered. I used to have differenty umbrellas, mittens and such hanging, but it just looked messy.
> 
> Then I though: why not used those gorgeous brown LV bags instead? Now it looks more streamlined and I LVOE it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991031




What a great idea!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## miumiu2046

Jujuwa514 said:


> Since I have two kids under 3, I need to be hands free most of the time and I felt bad that my Delightful PM was just sitting in the closet collecting dust, so I hacked it.  I added a plain vachetta strap I bought from eBay, however when it arrived the opening of the clasp was too small for the rings of the bag,  so off I went again on eBay and bought some o-rings. Pretty happy with how it turned out! Now I just need to get over the fear of ruining the vschetta handle! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989984
> View attachment 2989985




Omg this is such a great idea. I really think the LV straps are a bit overpriced. Was afraid a genetic strap would look out of place but it actually looks great on your bag!  I have to get one now for my MM!  Hope it will look just as good! [emoji16]


----------



## keokicat

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette hack, this time with pochette NM.
> 
> View attachment 2974059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974060
> 
> 
> These hooks are from mautti, they are in the 0.5 inch width straps, choose hardware only.
> 
> I think they will also work with luggage tags, and possibly favorite straps (if need bigger loop, use the 0.75 inch width hardware).



Thanks for posting this.  I'm going to try this with my DE Favorite strap.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

katieny said:


> Want to see my delightful hack?
> I was a little bitter that the new Delightful PM came with a bag charm and the old model did not. I've read I could probably get it but I'd rather put the money toward something else. I went to the hardware store to see what they had in the way of key rings to add to an old Michael Kors leather piece.
> This is what I found.
> View attachment 2981949
> 
> I put it together.
> View attachment 2981950
> 
> View attachment 2981951
> 
> I hung it on my bag.
> View attachment 2981952
> View attachment 2981953
> 
> The toggle was $2.49 and the ring was $1.79.
> This style toggle actually goes better with my Keep All strap than the LV toggle.



Genius! And one could also use jewlery or whatever in that solution! Looks great!! &#128588; smart!!


----------



## amgRealtor

amajoh said:


> Thanks!


I got my chains from k-Craft also. Don't hesitate to purchase from this seller.


----------



## chasy.price

misstrine85 said:


> I didn't know if this "qualifies" as a hack.
> 
> I have a very small hallway, which easily looks cluttered. I used to have differenty umbrellas, mittens and such hanging, but it just looked messy.
> 
> Then I though: why not used those gorgeous brown LV bags instead? Now it looks more streamlined and I LVOE it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991031



Darn! I just threw away a bunch of bags yesterday. Should have read your post first!


----------



## SaavyShopper

Here's my Alma PM hack using open gate rings to attach the strap from my Petit Noé.


----------



## sandee19

great ideas, beautiful bags. keep it coming ladies


----------



## lvoeforever

Super ideas! I hope, I can contribute also soon, when I get my long strap!


----------



## amstevens714

lvaddict89 said:


> I put my lock over my luggage tag to weigh it down and prevent it from flipping over to the back
> 
> I use a big plastic shopping bag on either side of my laptop in my keepall 45 to keep it upright so I can use it as an everyday bag




I lick the idea of adding the lock - thank you


----------



## amstevens714

chasy.price said:


> Also another thing that I have shared here before (not really a hack, just a new way to wear) is to use mini pochette like waist bag on the jean.
> 
> View attachment 2972131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972132




Cute!


----------



## amstevens714

chasy.price said:


> It's the same seller that sells these chains. K-craft.




Just bid on a million things from this seller  thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Jujuwa514 said:


> Since I have two kids under 3, I need to be hands free most of the time and I felt bad that my Delightful PM was just sitting in the closet collecting dust, so I hacked it.  I added a plain vachetta strap I bought from eBay, however when it arrived the opening of the clasp was too small for the rings of the bag,  so off I went again on eBay and bought some o-rings. Pretty happy with how it turned out! Now I just need to get over the fear of ruining the vschetta handle! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989984
> View attachment 2989985




Do you mind sharing what seller you bought the strap from?

Thank you!!


----------



## CYL_LV

My Emilie with a chain


----------



## amstevens714

CYL_LV said:


> My Emilie with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997376




Adorable - gosh - I need I find something to add!


----------



## chasy.price

CYL_LV said:


> My Emilie with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997376



This is super cute!!!! Need more info, like how you attach the chain, where to get the chain, chain specific (length and other hardware info)....


----------



## CYL_LV

chasy.price said:


> This is super cute!!!! Need more info, like how you attach the chain, where to get the chain, chain specific (length and other hardware info)....




I posted a video here, just skip to 2:44 http://youtu.be/G89I_S4Hrh8. I'll have to measure the length of the chain. I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## chasy.price

CYL_LV said:


> I posted a video here, just skip to 2:44 http://youtu.be/G89I_S4Hrh8. I'll have to measure the length of the chain. I don't know off the top of my head.



Just saw it! Very cute!

Where did you get this?


----------



## obrecsa

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!


hi there,
great idea! 
can you tell the sellers name on ebay where you got the hooks?
thanks!


----------



## MissCookie1983

I wanted to add a key clochette to my marylebone pm to dress it up, however marylebone doesn't come with keys, so I used two Betsy Johnson earrings to add some color and sparkle.


----------



## CYL_LV

chasy.price said:


> Just saw it! Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this?




Hobby lobby


----------



## Deucedst96

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!



What seller on eBay did you purchase the hooks from? Thanks.


----------



## chasy.price

obrecsa said:


> hi there,
> great idea!
> can you tell the sellers name on ebay where you got the hooks?
> thanks!





Deucedst96 said:


> What seller on eBay did you purchase the hooks from? Thanks.



I got them from k-craft. The model name should be DL07


----------



## chasy.price

MissCookie1983 said:


> I wanted to add a key clochette to my marylebone pm to dress it up, however marylebone doesn't come with keys, so I used two Betsy Johnson earrings to add some color and sparkle.



That is cute! I added a key clochette to a bag without keys before. I ended up using a hook inside, so that it becomes a key fob - can attach things to it.


----------



## chasy.price

CYL_LV said:


> Hobby lobby



Who knew!! Very cute.


----------



## mumar_k

CYL_LV said:


> My Emilie with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997376



Awesome idea. Gives me a reason to purchase slg


----------



## Deucedst96

Thanks!!!!


----------



## random_person

Somewhere on here I read about a shop that sells vachetta straps with links that look very similar to LV. Anyone have a recommendation? I cannot find it!


----------



## SaavyShopper

random_person said:


> Somewhere on here I read about a shop that sells vachetta straps with links that look very similar to LV. Anyone have a recommendation? I cannot find it!


 


Its Mautto.com  Look at the adjustable strap options w/Gold #16 Hook or Nickel #16 Hook and choose the option for hardware only.  I didn't  post the link since I don't if posting links to an external site is allowed.


----------



## amstevens714

SaavyShopper said:


> Its Mautto.com  Look at the adjustable strap options w/Gold #16 Hook or Nickel #16 Hook and choose the option for hardware only.  I didn't  post the link since I don't if posting links to an external site is allowed.




What color leather should one choose? There is no vachetta option I don't think.

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## SaavyShopper

If you are trying to mimic the look of an LV vachetta strap, you can buy a vachetta strap from Valuebeltsplus.com and replace the hook with the #16 hook from mautto.com. Just make sure the description for the strap you purchase says the hook is removable.  IHTH


----------



## random_person

That's it! Thank you so much!


----------



## amstevens714

SaavyShopper said:


> If you are trying to mimic the look of an LV vachetta strap, you can buy a vachetta strap from Valuebeltsplus.com and replace the hook with the #16 hook from mautto.com. Just make sure the description for the strap you purchase says the hook is removable.  IHTH




Thank you SO much. Very kind of you


----------



## merc_g

Has anyone removed the keychain from an empreinte cles? I'm probably crazy, but I'm using mine as a mini wallet and it would be much more functional of the key ring wasn't attached.


----------



## NatalieChore

I detached the vachetta strap from my neverfull pochette and attached it to my keys! If I go in and out of somewhere fast, I put it around my wrist! So easy!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Love this thread!!


----------



## amstevens714

I love making bag charms with locks [emoji3]


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

AlbertsLove said:


> Not really a hack but I was really worried about it pulling on my ignition thing. I read it in a post. I did not want to stop using it with my car keys.



I used to do this! I'm not sure if I can with my new car, but I probably need to try it. I have the 6 Key Holder in DE


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

JReverie said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Here's my Marylebone PM with the Fleur de Monogram Charm Chain. I used an extra chain strap to attach the charm as it's too short to fit between the handles.



Too cute! That looks great!


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

chasy.price said:


> I am really exploring all sorts of non-LV add ons! With discovery of mautto I got a bunch of new chains.



I'm SO torn about using non-LV add ons! I love the ones I've seen here, though. I think the key for me would just be finding good quality items.


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

chasy.price said:


> I love pochettes. I think pochette is the most versatile slg piece, with lots of possibilities...



Agreed! I just got my first one!


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

arkiemark said:


> One of my favorite things is to integrate locks into bags/accessories that don't normally have them:
> 
> Brass lock hung with scrap brass clip from a necklace off the end of a pochette accessories nm:
> View attachment 2974119
> 
> 
> Brass lock hung off the zipper of poche documents using a very very small brass key ring:
> View attachment 2974120
> 
> 
> Second pic of poche documents w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974121
> 
> 
> Sac plat is one of my favorite bags, but front/back is so plain.  Added a lock hung off the handle hardware w/ scrap of an old brass chain:
> View attachment 2974122
> 
> 
> Second pic of sac plat w/ brass lock:
> View attachment 2974123



SO cute!!!! I love this idea!!!!


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

CYL_LV said:


> My Emilie with a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997376



That is adorable! Love it.


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

amstevens714 said:


> I love making bag charms with locks [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3018857



I love this, too. Makes me wish I had more locks!


----------



## chasy.price

merc_g said:


> Has anyone removed the keychain from an empreinte cles? I'm probably crazy, but I'm using mine as a mini wallet and it would be much more functional of the key ring wasn't attached.



I have thought about this as well. Probably need to be really careful and use some tools. It can't be impossible, but I would imagine once you take it off it would be a permanent thing.


----------



## Andy1612

amstevens714 said:


> I love making bag charms with locks [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3018857



Looks great! Will def try it


----------



## merc_g

chasy.price said:


> I have thought about this as well. Probably need to be really careful and use some tools. It can't be impossible, but I would imagine once you take it off it would be a permanent thing.




I ended up doing it! Just used some pliers to open up the ring. It scratched the ring a bit, but getting the ring off was exactly what I wanted and is so much more functional for me now.


----------



## klm380sl

[emoji4]Great ideas


----------



## chasy.price

merc_g said:


> I ended up doing it! Just used some pliers to open up the ring. It scratched the ring a bit, but getting the ring off was exactly what I wanted and is so much more functional for me now.
> View attachment 3019877



Looks good! Though it is probably best to find a gold tone key ring to attach this to.

So is your empreinte key cles all awesome now? Pictures!


----------



## merc_g

chasy.price said:


> Looks good! Though it is probably best to find a gold tone key ring to attach this to.
> 
> 
> 
> So is your empreinte key cles all awesome now? Pictures!




I didn't have a brass key ring, but I did order one from eBay, so hopefully that'll be here shortly. 

Yep, all perfect now!


----------



## chasy.price

merc_g said:


> I didn't have a brass key ring, but I did order one from eBay, so hopefully that'll be here shortly.
> 
> Yep, all perfect now!
> 
> View attachment 3019948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019951



Wow this looks really good! Quick question: could you fit the same amount if you didn't detach the chain, but leave it out instead? Or did the chain itself take up space?


----------



## merc_g

chasy.price said:


> Wow this looks really good! Quick question: could you fit the same amount if you didn't detach the chain, but leave it out instead? Or did the chain itself take up space?




I could still fit the same amount in it is the chain was left out. I just didn't really have a use for it, so I'd tuck it in and it would make it bulge. Hope that helps!


----------



## chasy.price

merc_g said:


> I could still fit the same amount in it is the chain was left out. I just didn't really have a use for it, so I'd tuck it in and it would make it bulge. Hope that helps!



Great to know! Thanks for sharing. That sakura-like color is tdf.


----------



## myusername

I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now. 


I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch. 


No more bulk.




I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags. 


And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive. 


If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]


----------



## merc_g

myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830




Great idea!!


----------



## designer1

I found this twin pochette GM for about $ 100. It had no strap, and I wanted it to be a wristlet. I added a gold wristlet chain (cost about $ 8), and voila, I now have a small clutch or wristlet for the times I need one.


----------



## AnnaFreud

designer1 said:


> I found this twin pochette GM for about $ 100. It had no strap, and I wanted it to be a wristlet. I added a gold wristlet chain (cost about $ 8), and voila, I now have a small clutch or wristlet for the times I need one.




Brilliant!!


----------



## katieny

designer1 said:


> I found this twin pochette GM for about $ 100. It had no strap, and I wanted it to be a wristlet. I added a gold wristlet chain (cost about $ 8), and voila, I now have a small clutch or wristlet for the times I need one.


Fabulous. Great idea.


----------



## botsonyan

myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830


Utterly genius!!! I always thought I would only be able to use a cles for holding coins!


----------



## NurseAnn

myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830




Where did you get that LV like clasp?  I've been looking all over for one!


----------



## myusername

merc_g said:


> Great idea!!



Thank you! 



botsonyan said:


> Utterly genius!!! I always thought I would only be able to use a cles for holding coins!



I was using mine for earbuds and coins. I'm liking it as a key pouch. [emoji16]



NurseAnn said:


> Where did you get that LV like clasp?  I've been looking all over for one!



I ordered them from seller rebirthday on eBay. I also got my purse chains from them.


----------



## Jthay

designer1 said:


> I found this twin pochette GM for about $ 100. It had no strap, and I wanted it to be a wristlet. I added a gold wristlet chain (cost about $ 8), and voila, I now have a small clutch or wristlet for the times I need one.




Love it! May I ask where you got the chain?


----------



## PeachesMangos

I love this thread and all these resources for buying clasps, hooks and vachetta straps!


----------



## arkiemark

Brilliant!!!  Where did you get the brass clips? 



myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830


----------



## myusername

arkiemark said:


> Brilliant!!!  Where did you get the brass clips?



Thanks! I got them at Michaels.


----------



## designer1

Jthay said:


> Love it! May I ask where you got the chain?



A seller on Ebay, I've ordered from a few of them, from Japan, I will have to search for the seller.


----------



## Purseaholic6

myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830




Genious[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## OSURxTN

myusername said:


> Thanks! I got them at Michaels.



What section can I find the brass clips at Michaels? TIA


----------



## myusername

Purseaholic6 said:


> Genious[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thank you!



OSURxTN said:


> What section can I find the brass clips at Michaels? TIA



If you're referring to these, I'm sorry, I don't remember. I bought them a couple of years ago. Maybe you can show them my photo?


The clasps below are from eBay, seller is rebirthday.


They also sell these...


----------



## CSG

chasy.price said:


> Another pochette hack, this time with pochette NM.
> 
> View attachment 2974059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974060
> 
> 
> These hooks are from mautti, they are in the 0.5 inch width straps, choose hardware only.
> 
> I think they will also work with luggage tags, and possibly favorite straps (if need bigger loop, use the 0.75 inch width hardware).



For favorite pm is it the 0.5 or 0.75 hardware?


----------



## CSG

myusername said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to these, I'm sorry, I don't remember. I bought them a couple of years ago. Maybe you can show them my photo?
> View attachment 3030248
> 
> The clasps below are from eBay, seller is rebirthday.
> View attachment 3030249
> 
> They also sell these...
> View attachment 3030250



Do you know what size of hook would fit the favorite pm? Is it the 0.5 or 0.75 width?


----------



## keokicat

CSG said:


> Do you know what size of hook would fit the favorite pm? Is it the 0.5 or 0.75 width?



I recently bought a clasp for my Favorite MM, and I got the 0.5 inch.  I assume the strap on the Favorite PM is the same width.

Got mine from Mautto's though.  I wanted a clasp that looked similar to the one on the long strap, and the eBay sellers don't have the right size.


----------



## CSG

keokicat said:


> I recently bought a clasp for my Favorite MM, and I got the 0.5 inch.  I assume the strap on the Favorite PM is the same width.
> 
> Got mine from Mautto's though.  I wanted a clasp that looked similar to the one on the long strap, and the eBay sellers don't have the right size.



Thanks. I will buy from Mautto as well to be sure.


----------



## keokicat

CSG said:


> Thanks. I will buy from Mautto as well to be sure.



I got the #16 gold mini (0.5" wide).  

Hope this link works:

http://www.mautto.com/product/clips...ttachable-gold-or-nickel-16-handbag-accessory


----------



## CSG

keokicat said:


> I got the #16 gold mini (1/2").
> 
> Hope this link works:
> 
> http://www.mautto.com/product/clips...ttachable-gold-or-nickel-16-handbag-accessory



I was able to check the link. Thank you very much.


----------



## keokicat

CSG said:


> I was able to check the link. Thank you very much.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chrisobv

lvaddict89 said:


> I put my lock over my luggage tag to weigh it down and prevent it from flipping over to the back




I do the exact same! [emoji87]


----------



## chasy.price

Chrisobv said:


> I do the exact same! [emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051181



So beautiful. I wish speedy 30 can be in this print.


----------



## pjhm

chasy.price said:


> so beautiful. I wish speedy 30 can be in this print.




+ 1


----------



## LV Fanatic

My Pochette Mono. I modified it as crossbody using my Pochette Metis shoulder strap. I love it.


----------



## babydau

Love this thread!! Thank you to all for your amazing "hacks" and sharing them with us!


----------



## fritzm6189

chasy.price said:


> Also another thing that I have shared here before (not really a hack, just a new way to wear) is to use mini pochette like waist bag on the jean.
> 
> View attachment 2972131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972132


That is a really neat idea for keeping it hands free!


----------



## chasy.price

LV Fanatic said:


> My Pochette Mono. I modified it as crossbody using my Pochette Metis shoulder strap. I love it.
> View attachment 3056389



I always thought the pochette metis strap is a huge plus for those with other pochettes. Looking good!!


----------



## neener21

arkiemark said:


> 6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:
> View attachment 2974125
> 
> 
> Detail of clip point:
> View attachment 2974126
> 
> 
> LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> 
> Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:
> View attachment 2974128
> 
> 
> I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible:
> View attachment 2974129
> 
> 
> Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:
> View attachment 2974130
> 
> 
> I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:
> View attachment 2974131
> 
> 
> Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:
> View attachment 2974132


The dragonne amovible with the toiletry 26 is genius. I'm looking for a hack similar to this for an epi square cosmetic pouch to use as a clutch. Just not sure about how the leather strap will look with the epi leather. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mtstmichel

Cut the straps off the Recital and added a crossbody chain on it. So much more functional for me now!


----------



## Saraja

Love these ideas! 

I always throw a reusable Gap or Banana Republic bag in my LVs to protect them from "scary situations" like movie theaters, parks or anywhere where I have to place it on the ground. These bags are the best. They fold up so small and are very lite weight.


----------



## miumiu2046

mtstmichel said:


> Cut the straps off the Recital and added a crossbody chain on it. So much more functional for me now!




That's brave but so much more practical so why not? [emoji16]


----------



## mtstmichel

miumiu2046 said:


> That's brave but so much more practical so why not? [emoji16]



I've had the bag for over 10 years and have used it less than 10 times. Selling it would not get me much so I figured what the heck. Now I definitely find myself using it more.


----------



## miumiu2046

mtstmichel said:


> I've had the bag for over 10 years and have used it less than 10 times. Selling it would not get me much so I figured what the heck. Now I definitely find myself using it more.




Please post a modeling pic! Would love to see how it looks crossbody with the chain strap!


----------



## Cocolicious

Saraja said:


> Love these ideas!
> 
> I always throw a reusable Gap or Banana Republic bag in my LVs to protect them from "scary situations" like movie theaters, parks or anywhere where I have to place it on the ground. These bags are the best. They fold up so small and are very lite weight.
> 
> View attachment 3062661



This is such a good idea! I'm going to copy you.


----------



## mtstmichel

miumiu2046 said:


> Please post a modeling pic! Would love to see how it looks crossbody with the chain strap!



Here you go.


----------



## miumiu2046

mtstmichel said:


> Here you go.




That looks great! Definitely more practical. I converted my pochette this way too. You really gave a new life to the recital!!!  Great job!


----------



## mtstmichel

miumiu2046 said:


> That looks great! Definitely more practical. I converted my pochette this way too. You really gave a new life to the recital!!!  Great job!



Thanks! Finding these chains was awesome thanks to our fellow TPF! I also got a silver chain to convert my Coach wristlet, too.


----------



## Chanellover2015

mtstmichel said:


> Thanks! Finding these chains was awesome thanks to our fellow TPF! I also got a silver chain to convert my Coach wristlet, too.



This a great idea!! Where did you find the chains?


----------



## mtstmichel

Chanellover2015 said:


> This a great idea!! Where did you find the chains?



Got them from eBay rebirthday. Ships from Korea and took over a month. But I was not in a rush and I'm happy with it. The clasp matched pretty well with the existing LV hardware.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Not really a hack and I know other members are doing it... but I've been going back and forth trying to decide whether to buy a Speedy b 25 or 30. I've watched all the youtube videos, read reviews, even tried them both on at LV loaded up with all my things! I love the way the 25 looks but I'm worried about the small size. I don't really like the 30 worn crossbody AT ALL but I know it's more "practical".....
So I bought a gorgeous pre-loved Speedy 25 for a steal and a vachetta strap from Valuebeltsplus - both on their way! This way I'm not out over 1k "deciding if I like it" LOL and then having to deal with selling a bag I might not like!
Plus, even when I do buy the Speedy b I'll still have a cute classic 25 and a vachetta strap (which cost me $18!).


Btw, I'm pretty sure k-craft and rebirthday are the same seller. I have a ton of those chains and they are awesome! They have given new life to my pochettes the past few years.


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVLoveaffair said:


> Not really a hack and I know other members are doing it... but I've been going back and forth trying to decide whether to buy a Speedy b 25 or 30. I've watched all the youtube videos, read reviews, even tried them both on at LV loaded up with all my things! I love the way the 25 looks but I'm worried about the small size. I don't really like the 30 worn crossbody AT ALL but I know it's more "practical".....
> So I bought a gorgeous pre-loved Speedy 25 for a steal and a vachetta strap from Valuebeltsplus - both on their way! This way I'm not out over 1k "deciding if I like it" LOL and then having to deal with selling a bag I might not like!
> Plus, even when I do buy the Speedy b I'll still have a cute classic 25 and a vachetta strap (which cost me $18!).
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm pretty sure k-craft and rebirthday are the same seller. I have a ton of those chains and they are awesome! They have given new life to my pochettes the past few years.




Can you post a picture of the vachetta strap you bought? I bought one last year also from eBay (can't remember seller) for my speedy 30 but it ended up just looking awkward so I never used it. I think my strap was too wide.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

AnnaFreud said:


> Can you post a picture of the vachetta strap you bought? I bought one last year also from eBay (can't remember seller) for my speedy 30 but it ended up just looking awkward so I never used it. I think my strap was too wide.


 
 I bought the 1 in. natural vachetta -- in gold tone and 48 inches. I used my Eva strap to decide on length. I think 44 inches would've been a bit too short--the bag would be too high on my side worn cross body. Here's the link!


http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...oss-body-shoulder-purse-bag-replacement-strap


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVLoveaffair said:


> I bought the 1 in. natural vachetta -- in gold tone and 48 inches. I used my Eva strap to decide on length. I think 44 inches would've been a bit too short--the bag would be too high on my side worn cross body. Here's the link!
> 
> 
> http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...oss-body-shoulder-purse-bag-replacement-strap




This is the exact strap that I bought! I hope it works out for you. It looked terrible on me. Either because I have a speedy 30 or because of my body type (petite, curvy). Also beware of this seller, s/he can get nasty if you email to complain about something.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

AnnaFreud said:


> This is the exact strap that I bought! I hope it works out for you. It looked terrible on me. Either because I have a speedy 30 or because of my body type (petite, curvy). Also beware of this seller, s/he can get nasty if you email to complain about something.


 Ugh! Hopefully it won't look too bad. I figured it's cheap and at least I can decide if the 25 works with it. Eventually I might buy a pre-loved LV strap if this one is crappy. Thanks for the heads up though- I'll make sure not to complain...now that you mention it, when this seller was on ebay I had asked if they could combine shipping if I purchased two straps (one vachetta and one to match DE) and they said NO, it has to be two identical straps. I thought that was weird and being really stingey!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVLoveaffair said:


> Ugh! Hopefully it won't look too bad. I figured it's cheap and at least I can decide if the 25 works with it. Eventually I might buy a pre-loved LV strap if this one is crappy. Thanks for the heads up though- I'll make sure not to complain...now that you mention it, when this seller was on ebay I had asked if they could combine shipping if I purchased two straps (one vachetta and one to match DE) and they said NO, it has to be two identical straps. I thought that was weird and being really stingey!!




Keep us updated! I also bought a thin vachetta strap from the same seller to use with my mono and DA pochettes. I absolutely loved it and it made my pochettes so much more functional.


----------



## rissa13

scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/q83/p720x720/12196028_1149798555035026_9104151886068791186_n.jpg?oh=965fe5cdd123ea718cdbfc465b532bf6&oe=56C74EA3

Repurposed that old Cles Pochette chain ring to use for my 6 Key Holder.
Thank you LV Greenbelt for the FREE chain replacement for my four year old Cles!


----------



## Kitty157

Great hacks!, ordered the lobster clips for my speedy keys (never knew what to do with them!) and my pouchette nm straps from mautto.


----------



## mugenprincess

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!



OMG I love this idea! what were your search terms to find these hooks?


----------



## mugenprincess

mtstmichel said:


> Cut the straps off the Recital and added a crossbody chain on it. So much more functional for me now!



I wish I thought of this! If I had seen this, I totally would've done it vs selling my recital. haha


----------



## Miss Krys

I don't know if this has been posted or not already, but I noticed several members have commented on how cross-body bags, such as Speedy B and Menilmontant (basically any strap with an adjustment buckle), don't sit on their bodies comfortably since they are too short or too long - usually by only a few inches. 
My suggestion is to go to either LV or a leather craftsman and have additional holes punched into the existing strap in either vertical direction to let out or gather length. An easy fix for a pesky problem.


----------



## chasy.price

mugenprincess said:


> OMG I love this idea! what were your search terms to find these hooks?



k-craft is the ebay seller I bought from. They have a bunch of different hooks!!


----------



## LVoeletters

love the creativity !


----------



## truelvoe

here's my newest hack, was just playing around[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## karen747

9781305785243
Not sure how to post a pic but I used the extra piece from speedy b as a double twist bracelet


----------



## chasy.price

My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.  




The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides. 




Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.

Also can hang charms on the side!


----------



## bakeacookie

I like that o-ring idea!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731



Now that is clever! I've been toying with the idea of getting a NF, but I thought they looked a little plain (and cramped on the sides). Changing up the look like that (and the storage space) is making me think more seriously about the NF. Nice one!


----------



## chasy.price

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Now that is clever! I've been toying with the idea of getting a NF, but I thought they looked a little plain (and cramped on the sides). Changing up the look like that (and the storage space) is making me think more seriously about the NF. Nice one!




Neverfull is totally great! Get it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## chasy.price

One more hack of the day! 

For those that don't like the knot for favorite strap - and those that wish the strap is a bit longer - here is my setup.







And again... Can hang charms!




Both hook and o ring come from Mautto.


----------



## chasy.price

Oh! Small o ring can also be used this way.... In case someone is interested.


----------



## centercitychic

This is such a great idea! Love this thread!


----------



## chasy.price

centercitychic said:


> This is such a great idea! Love this thread!




Thank you!


----------



## Nene20122012

ordering my O ring right now! such a great idea


----------



## cdclay28

love this thread. nice to see different ideas!


----------



## pinky7129

chasy.price said:


> Oh! Small o ring can also be used this way.... In case someone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3222816


I don't recommend hanging anything like that off the straps. I did that for a while, and the leather started detaching from the handle


----------



## Kyuri

leather started detaching? you mean the outer layer began peeling?


----------



## nikksterxx

x


----------



## pinky7129

Kyuri said:


> leather started detaching? you mean the outer layer began peeling?


whoops, yes!


----------



## LVbinti23

I place the bucket GM chain on the interior of my preloved speedy 25 and made my own speedy B. I kind of like it more the the actual mono speedy B because there is less vachetta to worry about and I use a mono strap. I can also take off the strap  and still have a classic speedy. Not sure how it will hold up but I rationalize this by saying I would rather use the bag then let is sit in my closet so I am going with that for now.


----------



## LVbinti23

I posted this also on another tread. I got this idea off of youtube. I added a strap to the Neverfull PM and turned it into a shoulder bag or crossbody bag. I also added a strap to the BH.  It kind of looks like my dream bag the Montaigne.


----------



## LV Fairy

LVbinti23 said:


> I place the bucket GM chain on the interior of my preloved speedy 25 and made my own speedy B. I kind of like it more the the actual mono speedy B because there is less vachetta to worry about and I use a mono strap. I can also take off the strap  and still have a classic speedy. Not sure how it will hold up but I rationalize this by saying I would rather use the bag then let is sit in my closet so I am going with that for now.




Do you mind me asking how to managed to get hooks into the end of the zipper?


----------



## AnnaFreud

LV Fairy said:


> Do you mind me asking how to managed to get hooks into the end of the zipper?




+1 I want to know too! I've tried to turn my classic speedy into a speedy b but I don't like where the strap connects. I like the way yours look. Please share!


----------



## LVbinti23

AnnaFreud said:


> +1 I want to know too! I've tried to turn my classic speedy into a speedy b but I don't like where the strap connects. I like the way yours look. Please share!





Sure, so first thing the dreaded space between the end of the zipper and the bag. I used that to my advantage to get the small ring through the hole and I fastened it with a strong sturdy pin going through only the zipper fabric and the ring, not the canvas. I figured that if I damaged the zipper than I could replace it, but I did not want anything to happen to the canvas. I then did the same with the other side. I am thinking I may need to add an additional pin to each side to ensure they hold, but for now they are working out great. I also purchase a preloved azur speedy 25 at a great price and did the same with a vachetta strap. I already had the DE speedy B 25. I figured using what I have would work for now and if I wanted I could trade up later.

BTW, you can purchase a separate bucket chain on ebay.

Here is a close up pic. I tried to load more but I kept getting a error. Hope this helps.

All the best!


----------



## londonmommy2014

LVbinti23 said:


> I posted this also on another tread. I got this idea off of youtube. I added a strap to the Neverfull PM and turned it into a shoulder bag or crossbody bag. I also added a strap to the BH.  It kind of looks like my dream bag the Montaigne.



Looks great do you think it will rip the sides I have a pm too


----------



## LVbinti23

londonmommy2014 said:


> Looks great do you think it will rip the sides I have a pm too


Not sure, it is a PM and so you can't carry that much so less likely than the GM. I saw someone using it this way with the MM on youtube. I would say proceed at your own risk, if you see any signs that it is causing a problem then stop. For me, I don't intentionally try to damage my bags, but I want to get the most use out of them and if it means that I will carry it more this way compared to leaving it alone and not carrying it because it is less convenient, then I would just make my alterations and enjoy the bag. If it get's damaged then I cross that bridge when I get to it. But this is just my personal opinion. I carry my Neverfull PMs much more often now with the strap and I am happy to be using them. They are holding up well and I have not seen any damage, same with the alteration to my speedy.


All the best!


----------



## Aimsley

chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731




I saw someone doing the same thing (cinch the sides) with LV locks.  Would need two locks of course, one on each side!


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVbinti23 said:


> Sure, so first thing the dreaded space between the end of the zipper and the bag. I used that to my advantage to get the small ring through the hole and I fastened it with a strong sturdy pin going through only the zipper fabric and the ring, not the canvas. I figured that if I damaged the zipper than I could replace it, but I did not want anything to happen to the canvas. I then did the same with the other side. I am thinking I may need to add an additional pin to each side to ensure they hold, but for now they are working out great. I also purchase a preloved azur speedy 25 at a great price and did the same with a vachetta strap. I already had the DE speedy B 25. I figured using what I have would work for now and if I wanted I could trade up later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can purchase a separate bucket chain on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up pic. I tried to load more but I kept getting a error. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Can you show a picture of the strap with the ring separate from the bag? Thank you!


----------



## Aimsley

Oops accidental post.  Don't know how to delete


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ok don't get queasy 

Some of you might remember my beautiful Cruise Go-14 I revealed last month. Anyway the sliding chain was way too long and awkward for me as I'm only a shorty. So I went to Loius to get them to shorten it, but they said it cannot be done. I then went to my local cobbler who also said nope. 

I had no option but to take things into my own hands


----------



## vinbenphon1

Just a wee little scratch, but so much better.


----------



## bakeacookie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ok don't get queasy
> 
> Some of you might remember my beautiful Cruise Go-14 I revealed last month. Anyway the sliding chain was way too long and awkward for me as I'm only a shorty. So I went to Loius to get them to shorten it, but they said it cannot be done. I then went to my local cobbler who also said nope.
> 
> I had no option but to take things into my own hands



How brave of you but way to get the bag to how you need it to be. 

You could always add the extra bit back in, right?


----------



## midnight_beauty

AlbertsLove said:


> Not really a hack but I was really worried about it pulling on my ignition thing. I read it in a post. I did not want to stop using it with my car keys.



I was worried about the same thing I will try that.  Thanks


----------



## chasy.price

Aimsley said:


> I saw someone doing the same thing (cinch the sides) with LV locks.  Would need two locks of course, one on each side!



Yes that also looks really great! But the problem with that is the lock has a very narrow space on the hook, so the bag has to be very cinched. The approach with o-rings allow multiple configurations - because o-rings come in different sizes. So depend on your needs, you can have the bag cinched to various degrees.

When I want to cinch my bag to the fullest, I usually just put two bag charms on the two sides.


----------



## chasy.price

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just a wee little scratch, but so much better.



Very nice!! Congrats. 
I adore your spirit - we make our bags work for us, not the other way around!


----------



## vinbenphon1

bakeacookie said:


> How brave of you but way to get the bag to how you need it to be.
> 
> You could always add the extra bit back in, right?



Yes. I would probably take it to a jewellry repairer to put the chain back on.




chasy.price said:


> Very nice!! Congrats.
> I adore your spirit - we make our bags work for us, not the other way around!



So agree. I did have to take a few deep breaths and my hands got very sweaty  I just kept reminding myself that it doesn't work for me the way it is.


----------



## chasy.price

pinky7129 said:


> I don't recommend hanging anything like that off the straps. I did that for a while, and the leather started detaching from the handle
> View attachment 3239164



Wow that looks crazy! What did you hang off that strap?


----------



## chasy.price

LVbinti23 said:


> I place the bucket GM chain on the interior of my preloved speedy 25 and made my own speedy B. I kind of like it more the the actual mono speedy B because there is less vachetta to worry about and I use a mono strap. I can also take off the strap  and still have a classic speedy. Not sure how it will hold up but I rationalize this by saying I would rather use the bag then let is sit in my closet so I am going with that for now.



This is so creative, I love it! A bit hard for me to pull off though... I am not a handy person


----------



## chasy.price

LVbinti23 said:


> I posted this also on another tread. I got this idea off of youtube. I added a strap to the Neverfull PM and turned it into a shoulder bag or crossbody bag. I also added a strap to the BH.  It kind of looks like my dream bag the Montaigne.



WOW these bags look totally sexy with the new straps. LOVE THEM!! You just gave them new life.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just a wee little scratch, but so much better.



Wow ..well done ... such a beautiful bag and now you can use it


----------



## pinky7129

chasy.price said:


> Wow that looks crazy! What did you hang off that strap?




I had a juicy  love charm, I was so sad when I found this


----------



## LilMissCutie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ok don't get queasy
> 
> Some of you might remember my beautiful Cruise Go-14 I revealed last month. Anyway the sliding chain was way too long and awkward for me as I'm only a shorty. So I went to Loius to get them to shorten it, but they said it cannot be done. I then went to my local cobbler who also said nope.
> 
> I had no option but to take things into my own hands



Love it!


----------



## chasy.price

pinky7129 said:


> I had a juicy  love charm, I was so sad when I found this




This is the first time I saw the leather peeling off... Did you bring it back to the store and get it fixed?


----------



## pinky7129

chasy.price said:


> This is the first time I saw the leather peeling off... Did you bring it back to the store and get it fixed?




They wouldn't fix it and said I would have to pay. I walked out. I'm not spending 300 on a handle when I can probably glue it myself


----------



## TeamHutchens

Thanks for such a great tip!


chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731


----------



## Laila071

Ordered this yesterday for my Favorite mm - can't wait to try it on &#128079;
http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...leather-cross-body-hand-bag-replacement-strap


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

For a while I have wanted a new strap for my smaller bags, like clutches etc. I tried the Speedy shoulder strap and a few others but while searching ebay I found this old handle from a Louis Vuitton bag, it was quite cheap so I decided to go for it and now I have turned it into a cross body strap buy using some chain and lobster clasps. I actually tried it on my Pochette Metis and it looked quite nice IMO


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

chasy.price said:


> Also another thing that I have shared here before (not really a hack, just a new way to wear) is to use mini pochette like waist bag on the jean.
> 
> View attachment 2972131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972132



I've done this exact same thing too  it is perfect for work, I keep a few pens and a block of post its in in


----------



## ayutilovesGST

myusername said:


> I've never actually used my key pouches to hold my keys, because the metal clasp is awkward with keys attached, and makes the pouch too bulky and not zip properly. Until now.
> View attachment 3022822
> 
> I added some hardware to attach my keys then attached it to the triangular metal piece in the pouch.
> View attachment 3022823
> 
> No more bulk.
> View attachment 3022825
> 
> View attachment 3022826
> 
> I can use the LV clasp to attach to my bags.
> View attachment 3022827
> 
> And tuck in what I'm not using while I drive.
> View attachment 3022828
> 
> If I need to valet park or have my car serviced or washed, I just detach the keys from the pouch. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3022830




Ooh love this idea .

But where could we find extra clasp ? All I remember it's from speedy b straps or we can buy that extra separately ?


----------



## Aimsley

ayutilovesGST said:


> Ooh love this idea .
> 
> But where could we find extra clasp ? All I remember it's from speedy b straps or we can buy that extra separately ?




You can buy the clasps from eBay.  Called lobster clasps I think.  I purchased a couple to make bag charms.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Aimsley said:


> You can buy the clasps from eBay.  Called lobster clasps I think.  I purchased a couple to make bag charms.





Tq so much [emoji8] 

This such a great thread .


----------



## pukasonqo

2006 DE speedy with no name strap from ebay 
now i have a x-body, hands free speedy!
 the strap in attached diagonally to the handle rings


----------



## Aimsley

ayutilovesGST said:


> Tq so much [emoji8]
> 
> This such a great thread .




No problem!  Just in case you couldn't find it, here is the link to the one I purchased.  This seller has a ton of styles to choose from.

http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/121315449019


----------



## londonmommy2014

LVbinti23 said:


> Not sure, it is a PM and so you can't carry that much so less likely than the GM. I saw someone using it this way with the MM on youtube. I would say proceed at your own risk, if you see any signs that it is causing a problem then stop. For me, I don't intentionally try to damage my bags, but I want to get the most use out of them and if it means that I will carry it more this way compared to leaving it alone and not carrying it because it is less convenient, then I would just make my alterations and enjoy the bag. If it get's damaged then I cross that bridge when I get to it. But this is just my personal opinion. I carry my Neverfull PMs much more often now with the strap and I am happy to be using them. They are holding up well and I have not seen any damage, same with the alteration to my speedy.
> 
> 
> All the best!



Thanks so much for your response may try


----------



## LivingAloha

chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731


This is genius!


----------



## AnnaFreud

pukasonqo said:


> 2006 DE speedy with no name strap from ebay
> now i have a x-body, hands free speedy!
> the strap in attached diagonally to the handle rings




I've been searching for a DE strap for my Trevi. Where did you get this one? Can you post another picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## pukasonqo

i bought on ebay but mautto also sells them and the quality might be better





hope the pics help!


----------



## AnnaFreud

pukasonqo said:


> i bought on ebay but mautto also sells them and the quality might be better
> View attachment 3243518
> View attachment 3243519
> View attachment 3243520
> View attachment 3243521
> 
> hope the pics help!




Do you remember the seller's name on eBay? Also do the browns look similar from DE bag to strap? Thank for the pictures!


----------



## pukasonqo

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you remember the seller's name on eBay? Also do the browns look similar from DE bag to strap? Thank for the pictures!




not a problem, the colour is close enough to match the DE colours
i bought it last year and cannot remember the seller's name but, if you search on ebay for leather straps you'll get a lot
i think a couple of pages ago some member posted a link to chains, that seller also has leather straps
failing that, mautto is good


----------



## pukasonqo

here is the link AnnaFreud
http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...leather-cross-body-hand-bag-replacement-strap


----------



## AnnaFreud

pukasonqo said:


> here is the link AnnaFreud
> http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...leather-cross-body-hand-bag-replacement-strap




Oh ok, thanks! I've bought from them before. It was the vachetta strap in 1inch. Is yours 1 inch or a little thinner than that?


----------



## chasy.price

More hack involving o-rings.... These things are just addictive!!!

Okay, so I recently got a monogram cross body strap, so I thought - why not??







Don't ask me for mod shots - use your imagination - but I assure you, the result is quite pleasant!!




I think I am gonna buy a Preowner neverfull pm just for this look.


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

chasy.price said:


> More hack involving o-rings.... These things are just addictive!!!
> 
> Okay, so I recently got a monogram cross body strap, so I thought - why not??
> 
> View attachment 3244875
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244876
> 
> 
> Don't ask me for mod shots - use your imagination - but I assure you, the result is quite pleasant!!
> 
> View attachment 3244878
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna buy a Preowner neverfull pm just for this look.



I have done this to my Neverfull MM and GM too!  But the SAs told me that it might break because the rings can't take the weight and that it might not be under the warranty because this is self made if it breaks :S


----------



## chasy.price

Damier ebene neverfull looks just as nice with the extra strap! Almost looks like Kensington


----------



## chasy.price

_Alvin said:


> I have done this to my Neverfull MM and GM too!  But the SAs told me that it might break because the rings can't take the weight and that it might not be under the warranty because this is self made if it breaks :S




I mean obviously don't overload the bag.... With the bag fully cinched, it can't hold much anyway. I think this would work really awesome with a neverfull pm!! Would be very cute. 

But yes, disclaimer is very important - any hack in this thread is on a "try it if you dare" basis.


----------



## LVbinti23

chasy.price said:


> I mean obviously don't overload the bag.... With the bag fully cinched, it can't hold much anyway. I think this would work really awesome with a neverfull pm!! Would be very cute.
> 
> But yes, disclaimer is very important - any hack in this thread is on a "try it if you dare" basis.


I just love how you posted this hack with the Neverfull MM, I have them as well as the GM and PM. If you push the bag out at the bottom it gives it a whole other look. And thank you for the disclaimer, I love hacks but they are always "proceed with caution" and "try at your own risk" 


All the best!!!


----------



## LVbinti23

chasy.price said:


> I mean obviously don't overload the bag.... With the bag fully cinched, it can't hold much anyway. I think this would work really awesome with a neverfull pm!! Would be very cute.
> 
> But yes, disclaimer is very important - any hack in this thread is on a "try it if you dare" basis.



If you don't mind me asking, which size O-ring did you use. I wore my neverfull pm bag this way yesterday but I could have used a little for room and am hoping the O-ring will solve that for me.

TIA


----------



## pukasonqo

AnnaFreud said:


> Oh ok, thanks! I've bought from them before. It was the vachetta strap in 1inch. Is yours 1 inch or a little thinner than that?




the thicker one, sorry i am useless converting inches to cms! [emoji79]


----------



## LemonDrop

For those who use Rebirthday on EBay. I'm in the USA and it says I can expect delivery between 14 to 42 days.  What is typical for them?


----------



## chasy.price

LVbinti23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which size O-ring did you use. I wore my neverfull pm bag this way yesterday but I could have used a little for room and am hoping the O-ring will solve that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




I think mine is 1 inch in diameter. I also have bigger ones that can be used. Mautto has a bunch of different sizes.


----------



## chasy.price

LemonDrop said:


> For those who use Rebirthday on EBay. I'm in the USA and it says I can expect delivery between 14 to 42 days.  What is typical for them?




That's typical. The seller is based in Korea.


----------



## auboo

Hi everyone , I have a speedy b 30 and also delightfull MM both are in damier ebene print. I would like to use my speedyB strap on my delightful but the o ring on the delightful is too thick for my speedyB clasp opening. 
Can you please suggest me an ebay seller to purchase an o ring and also which size should i get that it's not too thick for my speedyB clasp opening ? 
I am not in the US so i can't just go to mautto like i've read on some post. Thank you.


----------



## LemonDrop

chasy.price said:


> That's typical. The seller is based in Korea.



Oh well I meant is it usually closer to 2 weeks or 5 weeks? TIA


----------



## jeantuy

LemonDrop said:


> For those who use Rebirthday on EBay. I'm in the USA and it says I can expect delivery between 14 to 42 days.  What is typical for them?




Hi, I ordered this chain from ebay seller rebirthday on Jan. 4th and just got it today. No tracking no. provided but it came and I'm happy with the quality.


----------



## LemonDrop

jeantuy said:


> Hi, I ordered this chain from ebay seller rebirthday on Jan. 4th and just got it today. No tracking no. provided but it came and I'm happy with the quality.


Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maltoo

for those looking for the vachetta strap


http://www.ebay.com/itm/391366280220?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kae502

_Alvin said:


> For a while I have wanted a new strap for my smaller bags, like clutches etc. I tried the Speedy shoulder strap and a few others but while searching ebay I found this old handle from a Louis Vuitton bag, it was quite cheap so I decided to go for it and now I have turned it into a cross body strap buy using some chain and lobster clasps. I actually tried it on my Pochette Metis and it looked quite nice IMO



Love it. It makes me want to run out and get a Pochette Metis and do the same thing


----------



## chasy.price

LemonDrop said:


> Oh well I meant is it usually closer to 2 weeks or 5 weeks? TIA




Faster than expected. For me it's usually 20 ish days.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LemonDrop said:


> For those who use Rebirthday on EBay. I'm in the USA and it says I can expect delivery between 14 to 42 days.  What is typical for them?




Hello now  u  are here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## AnnaFreud

jeantuy said:


> Hi, I ordered this chain from ebay seller rebirthday on Jan. 4th and just got it today. No tracking no. provided but it came and I'm happy with the quality.




Oh wow, that chain looks really good. The lobster clasps look so similar to LV's.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Just a wee little scratch, but so much better.



have you used your beauty yet?


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> have you used your beauty yet?



Only around the house  glued to the tennis ATM, buu she does have a date at the races soon


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Only around the house  glued to the tennis ATM, buu she does have a date at the races soon



haha ..soon she will be released ... she is stunning and will be great for a-w once it arrives ..bring on winter


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

chasy.price said:


> Damier ebene neverfull looks just as nice with the extra strap! Almost looks like Kensington
> 
> View attachment 3244901



OMG! I love this!


----------



## sj1991

Hey guys, does anyone have a recommendation for making your neverfull a cross body without cinching it? 

I realized I never use my MM, so I decided to start using to as my everyday bag to take to school Unfortunately the weight of all the stuff in it makes it very uncomfortable under my arm or on my elbow...I wish I could carry it around like a shoulder bag as that would be much easier on me but I need the space to keep all my stuff.

Thoughts?


----------



## LVbinti23

sj1991 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a recommendation for making your neverfull a cross body without cinching it?
> 
> I realized I never use my MM, so I decided to start using to as my everyday bag to take to school Unfortunately the weight of all the stuff in it makes it very uncomfortable under my arm or on my elbow...I wish I could carry it around like a shoulder bag as that would be much easier on me but I need the space to keep all my stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?




I had to think about this one, but I came up with a way the you can add a strap and keep all the space in your bag, but you will need two straps. You will need to clip the strap in each hook on the side of the bag. I have used a long chain strap for reference and with this one you can keep it long and wear your Neverfull MM as a cross body or shorten it and wear it as a shoulder bag. I would suggest buying a strap that has a leather shoulder so that it does not become too uncomfortable and here is a link for reference that I have found on ebay. I have never purchased from with seller and if you choose to wear the bag this may then over time it may wear out so proceed with caution.

All the best!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-GENUI...hash=item3a9b6d261f:m:mUMkhvGPQCUn4XqINkbOfnA


----------



## deb68nc

I love this thread...there's so many innovating ways and solutions to add special touches to their LV's...keep em coming


----------



## SakuraSakura

I was on the bus and I needed quick access to cash...


----------



## stephblack

Love this thread - great tips!!


----------



## LV Fairy

chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731




Hi Chasy, can you tell me the diameter of your O rings? I found plenty of them on eBay but wasn't sure which size I should I order thx!


----------



## chasy.price

LV Fairy said:


> Hi Chasy, can you tell me the diameter of your O rings? I found plenty of them on eBay but wasn't sure which size I should I order thx!



The smaller ones are 1 inch in diameter. Medium ones are 1.5 inches, and large ones are 2.


----------



## LV_Pup_Luvr

I bought my first LV in December, a NF GM, and love it, but had a quick question to anyone cinching with a samorga organizer inside.  I bought two LV locks and have been using those occasionally to keep the bag cinched but find that it's awkwardly creasing up the ends.  Does anyone have an issue cinching with their samorga insert?


----------



## Kitty157

rprochaska said:


> I bought my first LV in December, a NF GM, and love it, but had a quick question to anyone cinching with a samorga organizer inside.  I bought two LV locks and have been using those occasionally to keep the bag cinched but find that it's awkwardly creasing up the ends.  Does anyone have an issue cinching with their samorga insert?



I was going to buy one for my NF but another Tpf 'r told me that it won't cinch properly with the samorga- so I didn't buy one for my nf. I think someone suggested ordering a smaller size so that it can be cinched. 
Can u post a pic? I am not sure where you say it's creasing it.


----------



## katieny

I have an old Musette Tango. I've tried everything to get it clean including throwing it into the washer. The piping was dirty and the staining very uneven. I cut off the Vachetta strap. I dyed the tabs and the piping with black and brown stain. I added new straps. It's rejuvenated this old unused bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm loving it again. The old strap has already been recycled to lengthen the strap of my Trocodero.


----------



## VelaLV

That is so cute, you did an amazing job!!


----------



## Andy1612

katieny said:


> I have an old Musette Tango. I've tried everything to get it clean including throwing it into the washer. The piping was dirty and the staining very uneven. I cut off the Vachetta strap. I dyed the tabs and the piping with black and brown stain. I added new straps. It's rejuvenated this old unused bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267643
> View attachment 3267644
> View attachment 3267647
> 
> I'm loving it again. The old strap has already been recycled to lengthen the strap of my Trocodero.



It looks amazing! I love seeing old bags getting a new use


----------



## ayutilovesGST

It's here !! 
Tq so much for the life saver [emoji8]


----------



## devinedesigns

This is something I did for an evening when I just needed my mobile phone and a lipstick etc. It's my Empreinte Curieuse Wallet which has the removeable zip pouch taken out, leaving plenty of room for a couple of items. You could use longer chains for a cross body version. I used chains from another small bag clipped it together then just placed under the flap.


----------



## katieny

Now that L.V. doesn't want to repair bags that are on the secondary market, I feel a little freer to modify my bags. I had an old brief case with a very sticky lining. I wasn't into spending hours with a spray bottle of simple green to remove the stickiness, if that was even possible. I removed the lining and had a left over zipper in the process. I've had an idea floating around to repurpose the zipper. 
I'm making a pochette out of denim and attaching the zipper section. It is taking forever but I'll post a progress picture from my phone in a second.


----------



## katieny

devinedesigns said:


> This is something I did for an evening when I just needed my mobile phone and a lipstick etc. It's my Empreinte Curieuse Wallet which has the removeable zip pouch taken out, leaving plenty of room for a couple of items. You could use longer chains for a cross body version. I used chains from another small bag clipped it together then just placed under the flap.


Perfect.


----------



## katieny

I have a new appreciation for the craftsmanship that goes into these bags. It is not easy sewing through the zipper.


----------



## fabuleux

katieny said:


> I have an old Musette Tango. I've tried everything to get it clean including throwing it into the washer. The piping was dirty and the staining very uneven. I cut off the Vachetta strap. I dyed the tabs and the piping with black and brown stain. I added new straps. It's rejuvenated this old unused bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267643
> View attachment 3267644
> View attachment 3267647
> 
> I'm loving it again. The old strap has already been recycled to lengthen the strap of my Trocodero.



looks great!


----------



## NurseAnn

katieny said:


> View attachment 3273610
> 
> I have a new appreciation for the craftsmanship that goes into these bags. It is not easy sewing through the zipper.




Ooooh what are you making?


----------



## katieny

I finally finished my little denim pouch with vintage LV details.
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I plan to use it for makeup but I think an iPad could for in it. 
I am in love with the denim and Vachetta.


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

katieny said:


> Now that L.V. doesn't want to repair bags that are on the secondary market, I feel a little freer to modify my bags. I had an old brief case with a very sticky lining. I wasn't into spending hours with a spray bottle of simple green to remove the stickiness, if that was even possible. I removed the lining and had a left over zipper in the process. I've had an idea floating around to repurpose the zipper.
> I'm making a pochette out of denim and attaching the zipper section. It is taking forever but I'll post a progress picture from my phone in a second.



Really?! I heard this about Chanel but not about LV  
What are the rules for repairing LV products now?


----------



## katieny

OoGuitarChickoO said:


> Really?! I heard this about Chanel but not about LV
> What are the rules for repairing LV products now?


I've read on here that they want to see a receipt or that the item being repaired is in the system. Most of my bags are pre-loved and I don't have receipts. I hope I'm okay with my newer bags from the boutique because they are in the system. The only info on this I have is from here on the forum.


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

katieny said:


> I've read on here that they want to see a receipt or that the item being repaired is in the system. Most of my bags are pre-loved and I don't have receipts. I hope I'm okay with my newer bags from the boutique because they are in the system. The only info on this I have is from here on the forum.



Wow, that is definitely a bummer. I understand that they are trying to cutback on resales and encourage people to buy directly from the store, but what if it is passed down through your family or given to you as a gift? I would think some things are too old to be in the system.

What if you have the receipt but someone else bought it? I think I have the receipts for three pieces that other people bought & three pieces that were a gift without receipts. I'm sure I have some preloved pieces that don't have receipts.

Thank you for the information. I probably should do some research and see what I can find on it!


----------



## itsmeL007

Love this thread!! I am a DIYer for life!!


----------



## LVbinti23

I used my LV bandeau and added it to a chain strap and then attached it to my DA Eva. I am still trying to figure out if I like it and how to make it a little neater. Spring and Summer can not get here soon enough.


----------



## nvie

Added a strap from Pochette Accesories to the Cles.


----------



## itsmeL007

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3270897
> 
> 
> It's here !!
> Tq so much for the life saver [emoji8]




Can't wait for final pics


----------



## LVoeletters

LVbinti23 said:


> I used my LV bandeau and added it to a chain strap and then attached it to my DA Eva. I am still trying to figure out if I like it and how to make it a little neater. Spring and Summer can not get here soon enough.




Super creative


----------



## LVoeletters

katieny said:


> I finally finished my little denim pouch with vintage LV details.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274060
> 
> 
> I plan to use it for makeup but I think an iPad could for in it.
> I am in love with the denim and Vachetta.




Wow this is awesome


----------



## ElVee999

This is my first full sized wallet, and I wanted to be able to use it hands free, so I ordered a custom strap from Mautto and it didn't turn out so bad. I don't plan on leaving the strap on there all the time, but it's always nice to have the option!



















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ZeeLara

_Alvin said:


> For a while I have wanted a new strap for my smaller bags, like clutches etc. I tried the Speedy shoulder strap and a few others but while searching ebay I found this old handle from a Louis Vuitton bag, it was quite cheap so I decided to go for it and now I have turned it into a cross body strap buy using some chain and lobster clasps. I actually tried it on my Pochette Metis and it looked quite nice IMO



Wow!! that looks fantastic! I love that idea


----------



## ZeeLara

What an awesome thread with lots of cute ideas.  Glad I ran into this


----------



## Jyi777

http://youtu.be/opyDcCGXkCc

Hack for BLOOMSBURY!! Came across this yesterday


----------



## ashxl

I added a binder clip to my 4 Key Holder!





I also made a youtube video on how I did it!


----------



## booboosh

ashxl said:


> I added a binder clip to my 4 Key Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a youtube video on how I did it!




Yesss! I love your videos, and have been waiting for more LV ones  They are always so detailed and informative - thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashxl

booboosh said:


> Yesss! I love your videos, and have been waiting for more LV ones  They are always so detailed and informative - thanks for sharing!



Thanks I'm working on one for this piece!


----------



## midnitee

I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody


----------



## MissCookie1983

midnitee said:


> I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286870
> View attachment 3286865
> View attachment 3286866



I also use my chain from rebirthday on my favorite mm. I have never used my leather shoulder strap. I love the gold chain so much!


----------



## chasy.price

katieny said:


> I have an old Musette Tango. I've tried everything to get it clean including throwing it into the washer. The piping was dirty and the staining very uneven. I cut off the Vachetta strap. I dyed the tabs and the piping with black and brown stain. I added new straps. It's rejuvenated this old unused bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267643
> View attachment 3267644
> View attachment 3267647
> 
> I'm loving it again. The old strap has already been recycled to lengthen the strap of my Trocodero.




This is so innovative!! I also got a vintage mussette tango. I cut the vachette strap and put a long vachette strap for cross body. This bag is very useful!


----------



## chasy.price

katieny said:


> Now that L.V. doesn't want to repair bags that are on the secondary market, I feel a little freer to modify my bags. I had an old brief case with a very sticky lining. I wasn't into spending hours with a spray bottle of simple green to remove the stickiness, if that was even possible. I removed the lining and had a left over zipper in the process. I've had an idea floating around to repurpose the zipper.
> I'm making a pochette out of denim and attaching the zipper section. It is taking forever but I'll post a progress picture from my phone in a second.




Care to share how you removed the lining? I have a bag that I would like to remove the lining.


----------



## chasy.price

ElVee999 said:


> This is my first full sized wallet, and I wanted to be able to use it hands free, so I ordered a custom strap from Mautto and it didn't turn out so bad. I don't plan on leaving the strap on there all the time, but it's always nice to have the option!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




I think a golden chain would look much better. Try buying a bg02 chain from eBay! Just search bg02, and seller should be rebirth or kcraft, and they seem to be the same sourcr


----------



## chasy.price

midnitee said:


> I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286870
> View attachment 3286865
> View attachment 3286866




This looks very cute! I gotta try this.


----------



## chasy.price

ashxl said:


> I added a binder clip to my 4 Key Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a youtube video on how I did it!




Thank you for sharing! Really impressed when saw this in your own thread.


----------



## ElVee999

chasy.price said:


> I think a golden chain would look much better. Try buying a bg02 chain from eBay! Just search bg02, and seller should be rebirth or kcraft, and they seem to be the same sourcr



Didn't want to go to chain route because I didn't want the chain to mess up the leather and glazing!


----------



## jillyfish108

Jujuwa514 said:


> Since I have two kids under 3, I need to be hands free most of the time and I felt bad that my Delightful PM was just sitting in the closet collecting dust, so I hacked it.  I added a plain vachetta strap I bought from eBay, however when it arrived the opening of the clasp was too small for the rings of the bag,  so off I went again on eBay and bought some o-rings. Pretty happy with how it turned out! Now I just need to get over the fear of ruining the vschetta handle! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989984
> View attachment 2989985


This looks great and is such a better price way to crossbody the delightful instead of spending the $315 for the current strap lv has to buy from their website. what length did you purchase? Do you find it still matches closely?


----------



## gemini.22

I used to have a LV Agenda PM but now a new LV passport holder with button closure to secure everything as I really couldn't write with a ring binder inside. I watched a YouTube tutorial about how to remove the rings which was really helpful.  You can even put two or three passports in it according to the Youtuber. Great for family trips! (:


----------



## itsmeL007

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3270897
> 
> 
> It's here !!
> Tq so much for the life saver [emoji8]




Where did you order these!?!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

itsmeL007 said:


> Where did you order these!?!


I ordered this from ebay there is two items from different seller 
for lobster clasp : cnxia-aiaqfrd
     snap hook : gcsihoponline


*please be mindfull , i am not a promoter or something and i know selling and threading in the forum is prohibited .


----------



## ZeeLara

midnitee said:


> I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286870
> View attachment 3286865
> View attachment 3286866




This is fantastic! I love how it looks


----------



## Couturable

midnitee said:


> I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286870
> View attachment 3286865
> View attachment 3286866



So smart AND cute using the bag charm as an extender!


----------



## Couturable

gemini.22 said:


> I used to have a LV Agenda PM but now a new LV passport holder with button closure to secure everything as I really couldn't write with a ring binder inside. I watched a YouTube tutorial about how to remove the rings which was really helpful.  You can even put two or three passports in it according to the Youtuber. Great for family trips! (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292730
> View attachment 3292731
> View attachment 3292732
> View attachment 3292733



Nice idea! If you remove the rings can you put them back on at a later time?


----------



## allisonsarahcox

Following


----------



## GTOFan

ashxl said:


> I added a binder clip to my 4 Key Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a youtube video on how I did it!



Thanks for the tip!  It was so easy to do and I added an lobster clip before I put it back together.

Genius!!!


----------



## gemini.22

Couturable said:


> Nice idea! If you remove the rings can you put them back on at a later time?




Yes you can. Just need a little bit more work than taking it off. (:


----------



## Kitty157

chasy.price said:


> My newest hack - using o rings to cringe the neverfull.
> 
> View attachment 3222730
> 
> 
> The reason to do so is to let the space unravel a bit - so that it is less cramped on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3222732
> 
> 
> Mautto has o rings in a bunch of sizes.
> 
> Also can hang charms on the side!
> 
> View attachment 3222731




Do you mind telling me the size you bought to use to cinch ur NF? Is it the small or large size from Mautto?


----------



## chasy.price

Kitty157 said:


> Do you mind telling me the size you bought to use to cinch ur NF? Is it the small or large size from Mautto?



I believe the particular ones I used here is the medium size - 1.5 inch diameter? I think so. 
But the ones I use the most daily is the 1 inch small o-rings.


----------



## chasy.price

gemini.22 said:


> I used to have a LV Agenda PM but now a new LV passport holder with button closure to secure everything as I really couldn't write with a ring binder inside. I watched a YouTube tutorial about how to remove the rings which was really helpful.  You can even put two or three passports in it according to the Youtuber. Great for family trips! (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292730
> View attachment 3292731
> View attachment 3292732
> View attachment 3292733



Cant find the youtube video. Can you attach a link please? Thanks.


----------



## katieny

chasy.price said:


> Care to share how you removed the lining? I have a bag that I would like to remove the lining.


I think I used an exacto knife.


----------



## Kitty157

chasy.price said:


> I believe the particular ones I used here is the medium size - 1.5 inch diameter? I think so.
> But the ones I use the most daily is the 1 inch small o-rings.



Thxs! I ordered both sizes. Been looking for something to cinch the bag (I used to tie a loose knot with the straps to keep them cinched occasionally when I went to crowded places). This hack is great!


----------



## Kitty157

My Alma BB strap is so long! I decided to swap it out with my speedy B Strap (without extension piece) to make it a 30 inch shoulder strap. Not sure if it looks too thick for the petite BB, but it wears comfortably as a shoulder bag. I also ordered an 30 inch strap from Mautto ($31) in mahogany which is thin like the BB strap to try out- will post pics when the order comes in. Does the speedy B strap look too thick for the Alma BB?


----------



## jillyfish108

Kitty157 said:


> My Alma BB strap is so long! I decided to swap it out with my speedy B Strap (without extension piece) to make it a 30 inch shoulder strap. Not sure if it looks too thick for the petite BB, but it wears comfortably as a shoulder bag. I also ordered an 30 inch strap from Mautto ($31) in mahogany which is thin like the BB strap to try out- will post pics when the order comes in. Does the speedy B strap look too thick for the Alma BB?


I like it looks great I agree the strap it came with is to long!! Great idea


----------



## chasy.price

Kitty157 said:


> My Alma BB strap is so long! I decided to swap it out with my speedy B Strap (without extension piece) to make it a 30 inch shoulder strap. Not sure if it looks too thick for the petite BB, but it wears comfortably as a shoulder bag. I also ordered an 30 inch strap from Mautto ($31) in mahogany which is thin like the BB strap to try out- will post pics when the order comes in. Does the speedy B strap look too thick for the Alma BB?



I think it looks too thick. Strap equals to or is thinner than 0.5 inch would be better.


----------



## Kitty157

jillyfish108 said:


> I like it looks great I agree the strap it came with is to long!! Great idea




Thx you!


----------



## Kitty157

chasy.price said:


> I think it looks too thick. Strap equals to or is thinner than 0.5 inch would be better.




I was wondering about that too. LV doesn't make a 30 inch thin strap unfortunately. I did however order a 0.5 inch strap from Mautto to try out. Thxs for ur thoughts. [emoji4]


----------



## AnnaFreud

Kitty157 said:


> I was wondering about that too. LV doesn't make a 30 inch thin strap unfortunately. I did however order a 0.5 inch strap from Mautto to try out. Thxs for ur thoughts. [emoji4]




I'm ordering a strap from them too for my Trevi PM. They are taking forever to ship my order!


----------



## gemini.22

chasy.price said:


> Cant find the youtube video. Can you attach a link please? Thanks.


Here you go: https://youtu.be/CRkJCq36ypc


----------



## Kitty157

AnnaFreud said:


> I'm ordering a strap from them too for my Trevi PM. They are taking forever to ship my order![/QUOTE
> 
> Mautto says since straps are handmade, they take longer to arrive unfortunately.  They encourage paying for expedited shipping to get it quicker, which is like $14.95 &#128563;. Hope yours come soon &#128522;.  How long has it been?


----------



## monkey88

Hi, I don't have a twist yet, but I'm wondering anyone ever try to take off the chain on the twist chain wallet? Anyone can help me to take a look, will that be a easy task, please? I know its sound like crazy, but I would like to have a flexibility to use it as a regular wallet. I can just easily buy a clasp to put it back if I need the chain. I just want to replace my emilie wallet, which got too many problems lately. thanks


----------



## LemonDrop

Not sure this is a hack. More like my patina obsessiveness. I don't use my Mono Speedy everyday. It always seems like right before I walk out the door I will invariably rub lotion on my hands and arms then realize  Darn I want to use my speedy and I am covered in lotion. I found these at the Japanese Daiso dollar store. I can throw it on and carry my Speedy out and at least set it in the car seat giving my lotion more time to set in.


----------



## CartierLVer

LemonDrop said:


> Not sure this is a hack. More like my patina obsessiveness. I don't use my Mono Speedy everyday. It always seems like right before I walk out the door I will invariably rub lotion on my hands and arms then realize  Darn I want to use my speedy and I am covered in lotion. I found these at the Japanese Daiso dollar store. I can throw it on and carry my Speedy out and at least set it in the car seat giving my lotion more time to set in.



I have found that Hermes TPF members buy twillys to wrap their handles. Maybe that could be an option so you can always use your mono speedys and not have to worry bout the patina process, but Im sure you prob like to see the yellow leather handles. Just an option. I love the daiso stores in Japan!


----------



## LemonDrop

808AsianGuy said:


> I have found that Hermes TPF members buy twillys to wrap their handles. Maybe that could be an option so you can always use your mono speedys and not have to worry bout the patina process, but Im sure you prob like to see the yellow leather handles. Just an option. I love the daiso stores in Japan!



Oh how pretty.


----------



## paula3boys

Love this thread! I bought a few things based on a couple different posts. Thank you!


----------



## Limonata00

LemonDrop said:


> Not sure this is a hack. More like my patina obsessiveness. I don't use my Mono Speedy everyday. It always seems like right before I walk out the door I will invariably rub lotion on my hands and arms then realize  Darn I want to use my speedy and I am covered in lotion. I found these at the Japanese Daiso dollar store. I can throw it on and carry my Speedy out and at least set it in the car seat giving my lotion more time to set in.




Definitely one of the best patina i have seen here [emoji7]


----------



## LemonDrop

Limonata00 said:


> Definitely one of the best patina i have seen here [emoji7]



Oh thank you.  This might be the only LV I ever own with vachetta handles. When I got her I didn't realize how obsessed I would get with the patina process. She's a project.


----------



## karfeu

I ordered a silver chain strap for my Louise PM. It's also longer than the original epi electric strap. Me like!!


----------



## thatbagchick30

This thread is gold! So many creative ideas! I've just bought a few chains off of k-craft to wear smaller bags cross body 

Wanted to share how I store my Neverfull GM since there are such varying degrees of information out there! Some connoisseurs mention to store it folded and lying flat so that the handles do not fall in and create dents in the lining, while others prefer to stuff theirs and prefer it standing up to prevent cracks in canvas. 

I decided to store mine using both methods... Mine is stuffed with the softest, lightest white pillows I could find at ikea and lying on its side to help keep its shape and prevent cracks or dents in lining and canvas. I even added a twilly so that the handles wouldn't come in direct contact and dig into the lining. 

It's been stored like this since about 6 months with occasional use and happy to report that it's looking as good as day 1, no dents or cracking or peeling of any kind.


----------



## lolalee

Hi, I just made my cles in to a small wristlet. 

Look how I did it here: http://nouw.com/hundemamma/diy-fra-lommebok-til-wristlet-25030636



I'm sorry that it's in Norwegian but you can see how I did it in the photos. 

The strap I used can be ordered her: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261996599579...:MEBIDX:IT



I hope you like it !


----------



## rainy1

lolalee said:


> Hi, I just made my cles in to a small wristlet.
> 
> Look how I did it here: http://nouw.com/hundemamma/diy-fra-lommebok-til-wristlet-25030636
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that it's in Norwegian but you can see how I did it in the photos.
> 
> The strap I used can be ordered her: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261996599579...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it !


Thats great!! Love it


----------



## lolalee

rainy1 said:


> Thats great!! Love it


Thank you!


----------



## vanluna

Kitty157 said:


> I was wondering about that too. LV doesn't make a 30 inch thin strap unfortunately. I did however order a 0.5 inch strap from Mautto to try out. Thxs for ur thoughts. [emoji4]



Hi! I was just wondering if you got your 30 inch strap from Mautto and if it worked fit your Alma BB. Thanks!!


----------



## jelly-baby

midnitee said:


> I just recently purchased a favorite mm and like many girls found the leather cross body strap to be too short...I also hated having to undo the strap end every time I wanted to wear it on my shoulder with the gold chain since it doesn't come with clips on both ends. I didn't feel compelled to spend more money on an Eva strap so I went to mautto.com and ordered the mini gold clip to attach on one end and used my bag charm to make my strap the perfect length [emoji4] I also can use my k craft gold chain for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286870
> View attachment 3286865
> View attachment 3286866



Oh I need these things. We don't have a Mautto in the UK and I can't find an equivalent


----------



## cindita219

This is a fantastic thread!  

I have a 2001 Pochette Accessories that I have used on and off.  I recently ordered a vachetta strap for it so I can wear it cross body but the vachetta is brand new and mine is so dark.

Is there any way to "move along" the patina process so that the new strap looks like it belongs?  I've let it sit on a window sill for a couple of months and it seems to be getting darker but I want to use it and I'm still waiting for my chains to come from Korea!

Any input is much appreciated!  Thank you!

I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me.  I'm a newbie.


----------



## paula3boys

cindita219 said:


> This is a fantastic thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2001 Pochette Accessories that I have used on and off.  I recently ordered a vachetta strap for it so I can wear it cross body but the vachetta is brand new and mine is so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to "move along" the patina process so that the new strap looks like it belongs?  I've let it sit on a window sill for a couple of months and it seems to be getting darker but I want to use it and I'm still waiting for my chains to come from Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me.  I'm a newbie.




There is a thread about this


----------



## chasy.price

cindita219 said:


> This is a fantastic thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2001 Pochette Accessories that I have used on and off.  I recently ordered a vachetta strap for it so I can wear it cross body but the vachetta is brand new and mine is so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to "move along" the patina process so that the new strap looks like it belongs?  I've let it sit on a window sill for a couple of months and it seems to be getting darker but I want to use it and I'm still waiting for my chains to come from Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me.  I'm a newbie.




Usually I just use baby wipes daily to speed up the process. But honestly the vachette tab on pochette accessories is so small. No one will notice! Wear the tab on the behind, I don't think it matters much that they don't match. It's not like other people will stare at your bag and say "that girl has mismatch strap"!


----------



## thatbagchick30

chasy.price said:


> Usually I just use baby wipes daily to speed up the process. But honestly the vachette tab on pochette accessories is so small. No one will notice! Wear the tab on the behind, I don't think it matters much that they don't match. It's not like other people will stare at your bag and say "that girl has mismatch strap"!



I agree...! That vachetta piece is so small, how different can it look? &#128522;


----------



## gettinpurseonal

And here I thought I was the only one who added modifications to my bags.  I have use the strap from one bag for another, added rings and clips, lengthened straps, and added extra holes to straps.  But I did get a couple of new ideas from reading this thread. I am going to order some gate closing O-rings now.


----------



## jelly-baby

My Favorite MM with my Metis hobo mono strap.


----------



## Gracielisticus

With a chain necklace I transform my Sarah wallet on a Chain wallet. I do it with all my flap wallet.
And, if you have a date, can use a pearl necklace for more classy pochette.


----------



## ByStarlight

monkey88 said:


> Hi, I don't have a twist yet, but I'm wondering anyone ever try to take off the chain on the twist chain wallet? Anyone can help me to take a look, will that be a easy task, please? I know its sound like crazy, but I would like to have a flexibility to use it as a regular wallet. I can just easily buy a clasp to put it back if I need the chain. I just want to replace my emilie wallet, which got too many problems lately. thanks


Just wondering whether you've tried this yet and if it worked out? I'm thinking of getting the yellow Twist Chain Wallet with parrots on it, to use as a regular wallet, minus the chain. Thanks :o)


----------



## monkey88

ByStarlight said:


> Just wondering whether you've tried this yet and if it worked out? I'm thinking of getting the yellow Twist Chain Wallet with parrots on it, to use as a regular wallet, minus the chain. Thanks :o)




Oh... I end up didn't buy the twist wallet, I realized I have too many tiny bag, I pick the Siena PM instead, sorry I couldn't help much.


----------



## chasy.price

Gracielisticus said:


> With a chain necklace I transform my Sarah wallet on a Chain wallet. I do it with all my flap wallet.
> 
> And, if you have a date, can use a pearl necklace for more classy pochette.




I actually use this trick to all my flappy clutches and wallet too! Chains are just so useful.


----------



## chasy.price

jelly-baby said:


> My Favorite MM with my Metis hobo mono strap.




I have always wanted to do that! I have a Metis strap too. Care to show a bit mod shots?


----------



## supernatcat

Nice thread


----------



## Kitty157

This thread really is great... Been following it for a while and got a few great ideas! My vote for best hack- mautto clips!


----------



## Aoifs

jelly-baby said:


> Oh I need these things. We don't have a Mautto in the UK and I can't find an equivalent


Mautto website delivers! I got clip delivered to Dublin for about 11...that price includes the clip. Bargain! And delivery was quick.

I am LVOEing this thread!


----------



## paula3boys

https://www.etsy.com/listing/273566724/mcraft-vachetta-leather-wristlet-strap?ref=shop_home_active_1

Just ordered this little wrist strap to try on my mono pochette NM. I hope it is great. Anyone have this one?


----------



## Kitty157

paula3boys said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/273566724/mcraft-vachetta-leather-wristlet-strap?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> Just ordered this little wrist strap to try on my mono pochette NM. I hope it is great. Anyone have this one?




I have the LV one and this strap u bought looks almost identical except the clasp which is not a big deal... And the price- omg what a deal! I would have bought it at Mautto if I had seen it before. Looks great. I bought mine to use with my pouchette nm too


----------



## paula3boys

Kitty157 said:


> I have the LV one and this strap u bought looks almost identical except the clasp which is not a big deal... And the price- omg what a deal! I would have bought it at Mautto if I had seen it before. Looks great. I bought mine to use with my pouchette nm too



Oh good to know. Yeah I knew the clasp/clip part was different, but after debating it I decided I would rather save money than worry about that because I am not sure how often I will use it whether it was an LV or Mautto one! I can't wait to get it. I didn't want to wait too long because my pochette would start to patina and it would be uneven


----------



## mcheng96

jelly-baby said:


> My Favorite MM with my Metis hobo mono strap.


Looks great!


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> Oh good to know. Yeah I knew the clasp/clip part was different, but after debating it I decided I would rather save money than worry about that because I am not sure how often I will use it whether it was an LV or Mautto one! I can't wait to get it. I didn't want to wait too long because my pochette would start to patina and it would be uneven




Good choice! I don't have this particular one but I have another one from another brand. I rarely use it (prefer the chains) but it is handy to have.


----------



## honey on boost

Added a mautto crossbody chain to a mini pochette for my 11 year old niece.  Her first LV!







And a mautto strap on my neverfull pouch


----------



## paula3boys

honey on boost said:


> Added a mautto crossbody chain to a mini pochette for my 11 year old niece.  Her first LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mautto strap on my neverfull pouch



Lucky niece! I have a mini pochette, but haven't tried this. May need to try my chain for my pochette nm on it to see if I like it though.


----------



## tinks14

honey on boost said:


> Added a mautto crossbody chain to a mini pochette for my 11 year old niece.  Her first LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mautto strap on my neverfull pouch



The chain on the mini pochette is a great idea. My 10 year old is desperate for a LV and this is perfect thanks.


----------



## cindita219

Has anyone found a way to add a strap to a Speedy 30 (non bandoliere) besides clipping where the handles are?


----------



## paula3boys

My Mcraft wrist strap arrived and it is definitely a nice and cheaper alternative to the LV straps. I compared it to the strap that came with my pochette nm


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> My Mcraft wrist strap arrived and it is definitely a nice and cheaper alternative to the LV straps. I compared it to the strap that came with my pochette nm
> 
> View attachment 3361169
> 
> View attachment 3361170




Very nice! I think I will get one from her.


----------



## paula3boys

chasy.price said:


> Very nice! I think I will get one from her.



She is so nice too. I asked about getting a dark brown one (there isn't a listing for one in her shop) and she is making it for me at the same price as the vachetta! She ships quickly.


----------



## cwool

paula3boys said:


> My Mcraft wrist strap arrived and it is definitely a nice and cheaper alternative to the LV straps. I compared it to the strap that came with my pochette nm
> 
> View attachment 3361169
> 
> View attachment 3361170




What does the strap say on the inside?


----------



## paula3boys

cwool said:


> What does the strap say on the inside?




Mcraft made in USA


----------



## cwool

paula3boys said:


> Mcraft made in USA



Thanks, I was just curious
It's a great match, I'm going to check them out too


----------



## cait_rose

paula3boys said:


> My Mcraft wrist strap arrived and it is definitely a nice and cheaper alternative to the LV straps. I compared it to the strap that came with my pochette nm
> 
> View attachment 3361169
> 
> View attachment 3361170





Ooo gorgeous, where does Mcraft sell their products?


----------



## paula3boys

cait_rose said:


> Ooo gorgeous, where does Mcraft sell their products?



https://www.etsy.com/shop/Mcraftleather?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## cait_rose

paula3boys said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Mcraftleather?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items





Thank you!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

paula3boys said:


> She is so nice too. I asked about getting a dark brown one (there isn't a listing for one in her shop) and she is making it for me at the same price as the vachetta! She ships quickly.




Omg her strap for LV DE looks so good. I'm sad I didn't see her etsy first. I got a dark brown strap from Mautto for my Trevi PM. The color is close but it's not the coated leather. Hers is a soft brown leather.


----------



## mcheng96

Mcraft is also on eBay. The straps are quite nice. I ordered one to use with my Sully MM and am quite happy with it.


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> Omg her strap for LV DE looks so good. I'm sad I didn't see her etsy first. I got a dark brown strap from Mautto for my Trevi PM. The color is close but it's not the coated leather. Hers is a soft brown leather.




It looks just like LV IMO. I'll post comparison pics of that when my wrist strap arrives this week


----------



## Junkenpo

Verona pm is supposed to be hand carry, but I needed a strap.

Not the tidiest solution, but I had noticed that just clipping the strap made rub marks on the leather.








  I crossed some black leather ties and clipped the strap to that instead of hardware. 

Works much better this way and feels less crooked when worn.


----------



## chasy.price

Neat trick! Very creative! I have thought about a trick using similar mechanism, but use two o-rings to create a triangle... 
How does it wear? Will the elastic band snap? 




Junkenpo said:


> Verona pm is supposed to be hand carry, but I needed a strap.
> 
> Not the tidiest solution, but I had noticed that just clipping the strap made rub marks on the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I crossed some black leather ties and clipped the strap to that instead of hardware.
> 
> Works much better this way and feels less crooked when worn.


----------



## itsmeL007

Hey hey!! I bought this and NoW have no clue what to use it for...it will not fit on my document pouchette thingy as I planned!!


----------



## trilby

itsmeL007 said:


> View attachment 3363344
> 
> 
> Hey hey!! I bought this and NoW have no clue what to use it for...it will not fit on my document pouchette thingy as I planned!!


As a strap extender?


----------



## itsmeL007

trilby said:


> As a strap extender?




.......thank you 
But I don't have anything that small


----------



## Kitty157

Wristlet strap? Extender for D ring in ur bag?


----------



## chasy.price

itsmeL007 said:


> View attachment 3363344
> 
> 
> Hey hey!! I bought this and NoW have no clue what to use it for...it will not fit on my document pouchette thingy as I planned!!



Is the other side a D ring that is open-able or removable?


----------



## itsmeL007

kitty157 said:


> wristlet strap? Extender for d ring in ur bag?


----------



## chasy.price

itsmeL007 said:


> View attachment 3363495



Which bag is this?


----------



## itsmeL007

chasy.price said:


> Which bag is this?




Document pouchette.....it's  vintage!!
Originally got it to carry for work meetings and thought maybe I could also rock it as a ebbing clutch type bag!!


----------



## chasy.price

itsmeL007 said:


> Document pouchette.....it's  vintage!!
> Originally got it to carry for work meetings and thought maybe I could also rock it as a ebbing clutch type bag!!




Very cute!!!


----------



## paula3boys

I received the DE wrist strap from Mcraft today. Comparison:


----------



## NurseAnn

paula3boys said:


> I received the DE wrist strap from Mcraft today. Comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3365501
> 
> View attachment 3365503
> 
> View attachment 3365506




Looks amazing!  I honestly can't tell which one is which.


----------



## Kitty157

paula3boys said:


> I received the DE wrist strap from Mcraft today. Comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3365501
> 
> View attachment 3365503
> 
> View attachment 3365506




Looks way better than mautto straps. Do know if they have one for Alma's? My bb strap is too long and I tried Mautto but it looks nothing like my alma strap.


----------



## paula3boys

Kitty157 said:


> Looks way better than mautto straps. Do know if they have one for Alma's? My bb strap is too long and I tried Mautto but it looks nothing like my alma strap.



https://www.etsy.com/shop/Mcraftleather?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items

Here is her booth. She is great if you want to ask about a custom order as well. I bought a vachetta wrist strap then asked to have the dark brown coated one made since she didn't have a listing for it. They both came out looking just like the LV straps that came with each pochette


----------



## Kitty157

paula3boys said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Mcraftleather?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items
> 
> Here is her booth. She is great if you want to ask about a custom order as well. I bought a vachetta wrist strap then asked to have the dark brown coated one made since she didn't have a listing for it. They both came out looking just like the LV straps that came with each pochette




Ty for the info! [emoji3] I will def chick this out.


----------



## tlo

paula3boys said:


> I received the DE wrist strap from Mcraft today. Comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3365501
> 
> View attachment 3365503
> 
> View attachment 3365506



Thanks for posting this!!!!  I can't tell the difference.  I'm waiting on the eva strap I ordered for my NM Pochette.


----------



## bagnutt

I hacked my luggage tags with saved parts from old LV bags that I no longer have. This way, I can easily clip them on different bags.


----------



## mugenprincess

bagnutt said:


> I hacked my luggage tags with saved parts from old LV bags that I no longer have. This way, I can easily clip them on different bags.




I love this idea! Esp since the leather straps don't always fall straight on bags


----------



## bagnutt

mugenprincess said:


> I love this idea! Esp since the leather straps don't always fall straight on bags


Thanks - that's why I did it. I was "trying on" the luggage tags on different bags and they just weren't laying properly with the leather strap. I thought, surely I can do better than this! I think they look a little more chic as well.


----------



## BagLady14

Bandeau on one side instead of both..


----------



## LVinCali

bagnutt said:


> I hacked my luggage tags with saved parts from old LV bags that I no longer have. This way, I can easily clip them on different bags.


Thanks for posting!  I saw this and immediately got my cles, took off the chain and attached it to my luggage tag.    Fixed 2 problems at once 1) the cles never worked for me since none of my keys fit on it 2) the luggage tag never sat right on my Speedy.

Now I can use both the luggage tag and the cles (ack that useless chain annoyed me!).


----------



## bagnutt

LVinCali said:


> Thanks for posting!  I saw this and immediately got my cles, took off the chain and attached it to my luggage tag.    Fixed 2 problems at once 1) the cles never worked for me since none of my keys fit on it 2) the luggage tag never sat right on my Speedy.
> 
> Now I can use both the luggage tag and the cles (ack that useless chain annoyed me!).


Looks great!!  I use my speedy b, NF and Noe in regular rotation and the clips are so much easier.


----------



## katieny

I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings. 



I threaded them through the chap. 


This is the Keep All strap. 



Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side. 



Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


----------



## AnnaFreud

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.




What a great idea! Can you show a mod shot?


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVinCali said:


> Thanks for posting!  I saw this and immediately got my cles, took off the chain and attached it to my luggage tag.    Fixed 2 problems at once 1) the cles never worked for me since none of my keys fit on it 2) the luggage tag never sat right on my Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can use both the luggage tag and the cles (ack that useless chain annoyed me!).




How did you take the chain off your cles? I also hate that thing. Even when I use it for keys, it's too long!


----------



## Junkenpo

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.



Nice!  Was is hard to get the ring threaded?  I think this would be much prettier than the leather ties I'm using.


----------



## katieny

It wasn't hard at all. I was a little worried about protecting the leather but it was fine.


----------



## chowlover2

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.




That's a great idea!


----------



## Louish

Absolutely love this thread! Please keep the ideas coming!


----------



## LVinCali

AnnaFreud said:


> How did you take the chain off your cles? I also hate that thing. Even when I use it for keys, it's too long!




Pliers.  Pliers to open the triangular part of the chain inside the cles and pliers to close it back up.


----------



## katieny

annafreud said:


> what a great idea! Can you show a mod shot?


----------



## amstevens714

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.




So smart!


----------



## susannem

Love this idea! So smart.


----------



## lifestylekitty

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


I love this idea. Thanks for sharing. I currently use a DE strap from my Siena for my Speedy 25 but hook it on the hardware. 

How did you insert the ring without scratching the leather?


----------



## roshe

katieny said:


> It wasn't hard at all. I was a little worried about protecting the leather but it was fine.




Where did you get the loop to put in the strap? Do you think the bag is holding up well and won't tear?


----------



## Louish

I'm not sure if this counts as a hack or not... But I've merged two of my favourite bags - mono Pochette Accessoires and the mono noe bb to create a gorgeous little shoulder bag. I have used the strap to the pochette to make it really look like a mini petit noe. The trick is not to over-fill the bag. So if I would have packed it in my pochette then I can pack it in my noe. I hope you like it! I do - I love having different uses for my bags.


----------



## tnguyen87

This is my new favorite thread!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kitty157

It is such a great thread! I love all these innovative hacks.


----------



## TNgypsy

Awesome thread!!


----------



## rainy1

Louish said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as a hack or not... But I've merged two of my favourite bags - mono Pochette Accessoires and the mono noe bb to create a gorgeous little shoulder bag. I have used the strap to the pochette to make it really look like a mini petit noe. The trick is not to over-fill the bag. So if I would have packed it in my pochette then I can pack it in my noe. I hope you like it! I do - I love having different uses for my bags.


This looks great! Would you mind posting a mod shot? Thx!


----------



## amstevens714

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.




To add to this, because I LOVE this idea, I bought these little straps to you can put it on and take it off easily and don't have to worry about scratching the leather. Purchased on Amazon for a few dollars  wish they had gold, but alas, that was too much to ask lol.


----------



## AnnaFreud

katieny said:


> View attachment 3375621




Looks great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## katieny

roshe said:


> Where did you get the loop to put in the strap? Do you think the bag is holding up well and won't tear?




Ace Hardware in the key ring section. It's a brass key ring. I think it was a package of them for just a few dollars.


----------



## midnitee

I just recently added an adjustable crossbody Mautto strap to my duomo for days I need to be hands free.


----------



## midnitee

The hardware and leather are a close match


----------



## midnitee

The leather is very soft and comparable to the duomo strap


----------



## chasy.price

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.




Very cool idea!! Makes me wonder - would o rings work better?


----------



## amstevens714

chasy.price said:


> Very cool idea!! Makes me wonder - would o rings work better?



The space you have left in the loop opening is really small, so the hoop you use needs to be thin enough to fit but thick enough to hold the weight. It's tough, and I haven't found a perfect solution but please share if you do!


----------



## katieny

chasy.price said:


> Very cool idea!! Makes me wonder - would o rings work better?


The opening is very small. I don't know if they would fit through.


----------



## katieny

amstevens714 said:


> The space you have left in the loop opening is really small, so the hoop you use needs to be thin enough to fit but thick enough to hold the weight. It's tough, and I haven't found a perfect solution but please share if you do!


You are correct. 
The key ring holds the weigh just fine. I have had these on for over a year with no problems.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

katieny said:


> View attachment 3375621



I suuuuper love this idea! I just got a Mono strap for my 19-year old Speedy 25. I was anticipating the "crooked" look bec. I saw mod shots before but I really need to be hands-free so I just accepted the crooked look, haha! But thanks to you, my classic Speedy will look more fab than ever with the strap! A BIG THANK YOU dear! [emoji8]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Katieny, I already did the hack and it works wonders! Again, thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Creating a wallet on chain using my pochette and zippy wallet. Perfect !

On top of that get a chain from eBay, and wear it cross body. 

1) Keep the wallet and chain in the pochette with my any handbags. Use it as a wallet.

2) For a quick errand, pull the pochette out of ur handbag, unzip it, pull the chain out and slide in ur phone, keys and a chapstick. Ready to go  

From what we already have, it has a more modern use now. I can fit my iPhone 6 Plus easily.


----------



## Mimi_09

TheMrsKwok said:


> Creating a wallet on chain using my pochette and zippy wallet. Perfect !
> 
> On top of that get a chain from eBay, and wear it cross body.
> 
> 1) Keep the wallet and chain in the pochette with my any handbags. Use it as a wallet.
> 
> 2) For a quick errand, pull the pochette out of ur handbag, unzip it, pull the chain out and slide in ur phone, keys and a chapstick. Ready to go
> 
> From what we already have, it has a more modern use now. I can fit my iPhone 6 Plus easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402093
> View attachment 3402094
> View attachment 3402095
> View attachment 3402096


Awesome, great idea!


----------



## Mimi_09

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


 so smart, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mimi_09

I love this thread!


----------



## litchi

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


Brilliant!!


----------



## LVorDie

I'm sure I'm not the first to think of this, but I'm sure glad I bought these! It's a little gold luggage clip in the mini size to attach my luggage tag to my Icare bag. I hate how the tags don't lay perfectly and twist up a bit so this was just perfection. It was about $8 and worth every penny! The site is Mautto.com. They have tons of rings and straps. Again, I know the OG purse forum folks know about this trick, just thought I'd share my joy with this little find!


----------



## frenchyo8

Great idea!


----------



## floridalv

Perfect solution, thanks for sharing.


----------



## j19

Great tip! Thank you for posting


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Very cool luggage tag hack!  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Dawn72

Awesome!
I, too, hate the way the tag hangs off our bags and this makes it much better!

Would you mind sending the exact link?

Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## handbagjunkie00

@LVorDie, do you have the large luggage tag?


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Dawn72 said:


> Awesome!
> I, too, hate the way the tag hangs off our bags and this makes it much better!
> 
> Would you mind sending the exact link?
> 
> Thank you [emoji8]



They are 10% off right now; here is the link.


----------



## LVorDie

@handbagjunkie00 Thank you! I forgot to mention the sale! --- Gotta save all the $$ we can... For more bags! [emoji23][emoji120]


----------



## LVorDie

And mine is the small luggage tag which fits perfectly in the Mini clip. They have a bunch of visuals on the site that are very helpful.


----------



## Dawn72

handbagjunkie00 said:


> They are 10% off right now; here is the link.



Thank you!
Did you get the half or 3/4 inch gold clasp? It looks a little loose, do you think the half inch will be too small/snug?


----------



## handbagjunkie00

LVorDie said:


> And mine is the small luggage tag which fits perfectly in the Mini clip. They have a bunch of visuals on the site that are very helpful.



Thank you!!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you!
> Did you get the half or 3/4 inch gold clasp? It looks a little loose, do you think the half inch will be too small/snug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421162



I believe after reading through the original post that the mini size was selected.  So that would be the 0.5" size.  @LVorDie, is this accurate?


----------



## Dawn72

handbagjunkie00 said:


> I believe after reading through the original post that the mini size was selected.  So that would be the 0.5" size.  @LVorDie, is this accurate?



Thank you!!


----------



## LVorDie

Yes! I got the mini!  Here's a pic of mine. 1/2 inch mini size


----------



## debsmith

Thanks for sharing...just ordered two!


----------



## LVorDie

Yay debsmith! I think you'll love the look.


----------



## Jasjoon

Thank you for this!


----------



## Shakilano1

Noooooooo! They do not post to Denmark! [emoji24]


----------



## LVorDie

Shakilano1 said:


> Noooooooo! They do not post to Denmark! [emoji24]


@Shakilano1 Boooo!  Aw man, so sorry!  I bet you can find someone on EBay or Amazon who'll surely ship to Denmark.  Good luck!


----------



## Shakilano1

LVorDie said:


> @Shakilano1 Boooo!  Aw man, so sorry!  I bet you can find someone on EBay or Amazon who'll surely ship to Denmark.  Good luck!



Thank you. [emoji1] I am sure it will be possible to find one


----------



## aussiemel

That is a great idea and it looks really good too


----------



## paula3boys

I added a jump ring and a clip from Mautto to my round coin purse


----------



## AnnaFreud

paula3boys said:


> I added a jump ring and a clip from Mautto to my round coin purse
> View attachment 3422891



Cute! Now you can hang it off a bag like a charm.


----------



## paula3boys

AnnaFreud said:


> Cute! Now you can hang it off a bag like a charm.


Thank you. That is what I was thinking. If I don't want to do that, I can at least clip it to the D ring inside my bag


----------



## Rita Stanage

chasy.price said:


> I will share my recent try:
> 
> I really don't like the loopy end on pochette because it's just too inconvenient. So I got these hooks from eBay and did this:
> 
> View attachment 2972121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972123
> 
> 
> It is a perfect match!! See the details
> 
> View attachment 2972126
> 
> 
> Now it's super easy to use!


Love that!! What seller on eBay?


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

paula3boys said:


> I added a jump ring and a clip from Mautto to my round coin purse
> View attachment 3422891


BRILLIANT!!


----------



## rachelkitty

I received Mcraft's vachetta strap this week and it's perfect for my multicolore mini ML. Perfect length and great quality!






Modeling pic... Excuse me for my lounge outfit! [emoji5]


----------



## rachelkitty

Correction of my previous post, if anyone needs the info. The seller is Mcraftleather. 

 mcraftleather.etsy.com

I'm not affiliated with the seller. Just want to share info for fellow members!


----------



## Divalish

I'm another one who is using the Mautto mini clip on my Favorite's vachetta strap! I wouldn't have it any other way, so darn easy & convenient now!






I also purchased another Mautto clip for my luggage tag! I'll post that later. They ship super quick!


----------



## LVorDie

@paula3boys I love it, genius!!!


----------



## WonderWoman76

Saraja said:


> Love these ideas!
> 
> I always throw a reusable Gap or Banana Republic bag in my LVs to protect them from "scary situations" like movie theaters, parks or anywhere where I have to place it on the ground. These bags are the best. They fold up so small and are very lite weight.
> 
> View attachment 3062661


That's a great idea. I always cringe when I'm forced to set my LVs (or any of my designer bags for that matter) on the floor. Why didn't I think of that? Super.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

LVorDie said:


> @paula3boys I love it, genius!!!



Thanks!


----------



## nailgirl70

Divalish said:


> I'm another one who is using the Mautto mini clip on my Favorite's vachetta strap! I wouldn't have it any other way, so darn easy & convenient now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased another Mautto clip for my luggage tag! I'll post that later. They ship super quick!


I also do this with all my pouchettes, I love it, easy clip on and off and no worries on ruining the strap.


----------



## Divalish

I seriously love these little Mautto clips! I'm going to order a couple more, as I love the Coin Purse hack! And I got a Neverfull GM yesterday, I think I'm going to add one to the Pochette 





And in case anyone was looking for small gold key rings, for the coin purse hack on the previous page as an example, I bought these on Amazon (Prime too!):


----------



## paula3boys

Divalish said:


> I seriously love these little Mautto clips! I'm going to order a couple more, as I love the Coin Purse hack! And I got a Neverfull GM yesterday, I think I'm going to add one to the Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was looking for small gold key rings, for the coin purse hack on the previous page as an example, I bought these on Amazon (Prime too!):



I'm glad you liked my coin purse hack! I love the Mautto clips too. I own a few and a few of their round clips


----------



## mugenprincess

Divalish said:


> I seriously love these little Mautto clips! I'm going to order a couple more, as I love the Coin Purse hack! And I got a Neverfull GM yesterday, I think I'm going to add one to the Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was looking for small gold key rings, for the coin purse hack on the previous page as an example, I bought these on Amazon (Prime too!):



That's such a great idea for the luggage tag! Where did you find those clips?


----------



## paula3boys

mugenprincess said:


> That's such a great idea for the luggage tag! Where did you find those clips?



Mautto.com


----------



## mugenprincess

paula3boys said:


> Mautto.com



Oh, duh. Haha thanks!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

I ordered the Pallas BB but wanted to use it as a shoulder bag instead of crossbody. I plan on using the strap from my Speedy B DE. Waiting for it to arrive to see how it looks.


----------



## chasy.price

Actually, when it comes to using luggage tags as bag charms, I found that I prefer the o-rings. O-rings have a smaller profile; it lifts the luggage tag to a better position. Also, if you like to use luggage tags on neverfull straps, then O-rings are definitely better than the clips, cause the clips can't go on the strap while the o-rings can. 




Divalish said:


> I seriously love these little Mautto clips! I'm going to order a couple more, as I love the Coin Purse hack! And I got a Neverfull GM yesterday, I think I'm going to add one to the Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was looking for small gold key rings, for the coin purse hack on the previous page as an example, I bought these on Amazon (Prime too!):


----------



## Mimi_09

Au


LVorDie said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to think of this, but I'm sure glad I bought these! It's a little gold luggage clip in the mini size to attach my luggage tag to my Icare bag. I hate how the tags don't lay perfectly and twist up a bit so this was just perfection. It was about $8 and worth every penny! The site is Mautto.com. They have tons of rings and straps. Again, I know the OG purse forum folks know about this trick, just thought I'd share my joy with this little find!
> View attachment 3420689
> View attachment 3420690
> View attachment 3420691
> View attachment 3420692
> View attachment 3420693


Very clever, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

Anyone have a hack for making Neverfull straps more comfortable on the shoulder?


----------



## Akhira

MinnieMyrtle said:


> Anyone have a hack for making Neverfull straps more comfortable on the shoulder?


I notice that my Neverfull straps are only uncomfy whenever the bag is really full... 
...but yes, I agree to this ^ lol


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

Akhira said:


> I notice that my Neverfull straps are only uncomfy whenever the bag is really full...
> ...but yes, I agree to this ^ lol



I am a serial overpacker. Ha!


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


----------



## cwool

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.



Wow! What did you use to get the bling to stick on the canvas well? Nice job[emoji3]


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

cwool said:


> Wow! What did you use to get the bling to stick on the canvas well? Nice job[emoji3]


Thank you. . I used e6000 glue to attach the swarovski crystals onto the canvas. Not as messy but takes a lot of patience. And it dries quick but is also a downside when applying.


----------



## chili_amaryllis

MinnieMyrtle said:


> Anyone have a hack for making Neverfull straps more comfortable on the shoulder?


Hi, 
I bought this on Amazon, it's a leather shoulder pad.


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

chili_amaryllis said:


> Hi,
> I bought this on Amazon, it's a leather shoulder pad.
> 
> View attachment 3448911


Oh that's brilliant! Got a link? I don't see one in that color right now.


----------



## chowlover2

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


Gorgeous!


----------



## mugenprincess

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.



Wow! This is gorgeous !!


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

Thank you


----------



## burbluebee

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


That is AMAZING. I can't even begin to imagine the hours and patience that must've taken!


----------



## cocorichelle

chili_amaryllis said:


> Hi,
> I bought this on Amazon, it's a leather shoulder pad.
> 
> View attachment 3448911



Great idea!! Do you have any pics of it on the Neverfull??


----------



## chasy.price

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.



Wow this is beautiful!!
But is it a permanent change to the bag?


----------



## chasy.price

chili_amaryllis said:


> Hi,
> I bought this on Amazon, it's a leather shoulder pad.
> 
> View attachment 3448911



This is a good idea! Is it good with neverfull?


----------



## chili_amaryllis

Yes, it's great! I'll try to take some pictures later today. Sorry, I don't have a link, I got this about a year ago on Amazon.de


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

chasy.price said:


> Wow this is beautiful!!
> But is it a permanent change to the bag?


Thank you. Yes it is, I am debating to do the last two lines under the flap.


----------



## kimmchi

I found this perfect strap from MCraft Leather to make my Mini Pochette the cutest crossbody. The leather strap matches the colour of the Damier leather very well. Love!
They're on eBay and Etsy.
http://www.ebay.ca/usr/mcraftleather
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/Mcraftleather


----------



## Aleeykat

Favorite mm.. I hated having to loop the long strap through so I removed the gold clasp from the chain and attached to the leather strap.


----------



## chrissie1

Excuse me if this has already been posted to the thread, but has anyone used a bag charm such as "Fleur de Monogram" to extend a Pochette? I thought it would be sweet - but maybe it doesn't work!


----------



## chasy.price

chrissie1 said:


> Excuse me if this has already been posted to the thread, but has anyone used a bag charm such as "Fleur de Monogram" to extend a Pochette? I thought it would be sweet - but maybe it doesn't work!


It can work, but you might want to be careful - it may damage the charm.


----------



## chasy.price

For all the neverfull lovers, I recently found a gem on ebay - leather handle protector!
I am attaching the stock picture here, but I swear the ones I got look just like it. I am not affiliated with the seller in any possible way. 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391607889857?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hey everyone, I received my chain from rebirthday yesterday. However, there's no D ring to attach the chain to the pochette! Is that normal or does it normally come with a D ring?? TIA!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anyone?


----------



## paula3boys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hey everyone, I received my chain from rebirthday yesterday. However, there's no D ring to attach the chain to the pochette! Is that normal or does it normally come with a D ring?? TIA!





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Anyone?



Maybe you should contact the seller or review the listing for the information since you haven't had a response


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

paula3boys said:


> Maybe you should contact the seller or review the listing for the information since you haven't had a response



I did right after I posted the 'anyone?'. I wonder why she didn't send me the D ring.


----------



## AnnaFreud

chasy.price said:


> For all the neverfull lovers, I recently found a gem on ebay - leather handle protector!
> I am attaching the stock picture here, but I swear the ones I got look just like it. I am not affiliated with the seller in any possible way.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391607889857?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3509548



Wow, that's pretty cool. It matches nicely with new vachetta. Is it velcro'ed on?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I did right after I posted the 'anyone?'. I wonder why she didn't send me the D ring.



Have you messaged her to ask?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Have you messaged her to ask?



I did.. This is what she said:

*New message from: rebirthday (6,546
	

)*
*Hi, These chains are only chain!!!!(No d rings).
Thank you.
rebirthday.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But in all the videos I have seen, they come with a ring. What to do?


----------



## cwool

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I did.. This is what she said:
> 
> *New message from: Hi, These chains are only chain!!!!(No d rings).
> Thank you.
> rebirthday.*



That's strange! All the chains I've bought from rebirthday came w clips attached. That was a couple yrs ago so maybe they changed their items. You could buy the clips separately, like from Mautto, and attach on your own but you may need a jump ring or similar depending on size. Good luck w this, what a bummer!


----------



## tnguyen87

I love this thread!! You ladies and gents are genius!


----------



## alansgail

Coin purse hack.....doing double duty to hold my keys!


----------



## Royalbohemian

I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:

Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.



Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!


----------



## alansgail

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109



I love what you've done to your bags, very creative! May I ask how you dyed your vachetta black? What products did you use, etc.?


----------



## Rose71

alansgail said:


> I love what you've done to your bags, very creative! May I ask how you dyed your vachetta black? What products did you use, etc.?


absolute agree. Like your creative style. is unique. love


----------



## chasy.price

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I did.. This is what she said:
> 
> *New message from: rebirthday (6,546
> 
> 
> )*
> *Hi, These chains are only chain!!!!(No d rings).
> Thank you.
> rebirthday.*



its possible that you bought the item that is only chains

these sellers usually offer a variety of chain styles with different hooks


----------



## chasy.price

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109



Wow so pretty!!! I have always wanted to try to dye my mono bags. Your looks fantastic!


----------



## chasy.price

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. It matches nicely with new vachetta. Is it velcro'ed on?



Oh yes, velcro and very easy to use.

It saved my handle the other day! I was playing with my new fountain pen and ink, and a drop got onto the handle protector. If it isn't there, it would have been on my handle! 

Also protected it from rain. 

Honestly, I prefer the looks with these protectors than without now. I bought some additional sets for all my neverfull with vachetta leather. I hope the seller will make Damier ones soon, cause my Damier handles are looking a little cracked on the top


----------



## myluvofbags

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109


Creative and looks amazing! Definitely makes it a unique item


----------



## Royalbohemian

Thank you! The colour is special leather dye. And covered with something called resoline. [emoji2]


----------



## karenmich

Aleeykat said:


> View attachment 3461639
> View attachment 3461640
> 
> Favorite mm.. I hated having to loop the long strap through so I removed the gold clasp from the chain and attached to the leather strap.


Such a great idea so I did this with my pouchette accessoires. So much easier to change over to my crossbody strap or chain strap now! Thanks!


----------



## SapphireGem

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109



Great job! I wish I was this talented! If I attempted this, the bag would be ruined and my work area/house would be a disaster. [emoji19]


----------



## chowlover2

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109


You are an amazing artist! I love the job you did with your bags!


----------



## Gracielisticus

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


----------



## monkey88

I turned my Felicie pouch to a little grab and go wristlet, I'm glad it does fit my iPhone6s, couple cards and cash.


----------



## twin-fun

monkey88 said:


> I turned my Felicie pouch to a little grab and go wristlet, I'm glad it does fit my iPhone6s, couple cards and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557608
> View attachment 3557609


I love your idea! I think I'll try that with a cosmetic pouch of which I have a couple of sizes.


----------



## chasy.price

monkey88 said:


> I turned my Felicie pouch to a little grab and go wristlet, I'm glad it does fit my iPhone6s, couple cards and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557608
> View attachment 3557609



Very pretty!! I wish more pieces fit iPhone 6 Plus. Ever since I got the bigger phone lots of my favorites can't be used anymore (like mini pochette, I used to use that item everyday to hold phone and a cles)


----------



## misscocktail

Thanks for all those interesting ideas ladies. I thought I should share mine.
I use my Pocket Organizer as a mini agenda:


----------



## Eabrego

JReverie said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Here's my Marylebone PM with the Fleur de Monogram Charm Chain. I used an extra chain strap to attach the charm as it's too short to fit between the handles.


It looks fantastic. I love it!


----------



## Eabrego

0607pj said:


> this looks cool


So cool, thanks for the great idea! Love your meow meow shirt too! ❤️


----------



## LVorDie

misscocktail said:


> Thanks for all those interesting ideas ladies. I thought I should share mine.
> I use my Pocket Organizer as a mini agenda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561150
> View attachment 3561151



Love this! I want to copy your amazing idea [emoji177] Can you share where you got the tiny agenda insert? Thanks!!!


----------



## LVorDie

Not a total hack, but a definite upgrade! I added one of the holiday WT stickers to the cover of my Moleskine journal! I think it looks pretty cool. Also I'm using the Eclipse IPad cover box as my journal (and journal supplies) holder. #Doublehack


----------



## chasy.price

LVorDie said:


> Love this! I want to copy your amazing idea [emoji177] Can you share where you got the tiny agenda insert? Thanks!!!



Coask!


----------



## Dawn

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109


You are so talented! I LOVE the black handle with the skull. And the tassels totally give the messenger a new look! Great job - so jealous of your creativity! 


LVorDie said:


> Not a total hack, but a definite upgrade! I added one of the holiday WT stickers to the cover of my Moleskine journal! I think it looks pretty cool. Also I'm using the Eclipse IPad cover box as my journal (and journal supplies) holder. #Doublehack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574494


Looks beautiful!


----------



## plastique999

My Zippy organizer did not come with a handle so I ordered an LV keychain and use it as a loop handle.


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't know if this is the right place for this question to all of you amazingly crafty geniuses out there, but I was thinking of attaching a strap to my Damier Ebene Sayela.  I was thinking of getting a closely matching shoulder length strap with LV hooks to attach to the handle rings, one hook placed on either side of of the carry handles to turn this beautiful hand held bag into a shoulder bag, if I want to.  My problems are deciding whether or not the straps would be too close to the center of the bag and if it would be even worth it because I know there would be some scratches that would no doubt show up on the beautiful gold tone rings of the handles.  Would any of you be bold enough to attempt it?  And I think I was reading in here that valuebeltsplus has a pretty good match on the ebene leather.  This is a great thread, by the way!


----------



## pinkcarnation

TheMrsKwok said:


> Creating a wallet on chain using my pochette and zippy wallet. Perfect !
> 
> On top of that get a chain from eBay, and wear it cross body.
> 
> 1) Keep the wallet and chain in the pochette with my any handbags. Use it as a wallet.
> 
> 2) For a quick errand, pull the pochette out of ur handbag, unzip it, pull the chain out and slide in ur phone, keys and a chapstick. Ready to go
> 
> From what we already have, it has a more modern use now. I can fit my iPhone 6 Plus easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402093
> View attachment 3402094
> View attachment 3402095
> View attachment 3402096



This is exactly what I do.  My pochette is my bag organizer/wallet/mini bag for shopping.  It's also my little clutch when I go out to dinner during vacations.


----------



## pinkcarnation

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


This is soooo pretty!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## cherrytongue

LVorDie said:


> Not a total hack, but a definite upgrade! I added one of the holiday WT stickers to the cover of my Moleskine journal! I think it looks pretty cool. Also I'm using the Eclipse IPad cover box as my journal (and journal supplies) holder. #Doublehack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574494


Where did you get the WT stickers? I know they come with lookbooks, but is there any way to buy some? I really want my planner to match my WT NF haha


----------



## bakeacookie

cherrytongue said:


> Where did you get the WT stickers? I know they come with lookbooks, but is there any way to buy some? I really want my planner to match my WT NF haha



They came in the last magazine/catalogue mailer from LV, Book#5. They're free, just ask for the last catalogue.


----------



## LVorDie

cherrytongue said:


> Where did you get the WT stickers? I know they come with lookbooks, but is there any way to buy some? I really want my planner to match my WT NF haha



I would ask your SA for a Holiday lookbook... they always seem to have a couple hanging around. And they are free!  My SA gave me an extra one who's cover had been ruined by a drink ring because she knows I just want the stickers.   If your SA can't help and you really want some, there are always books on eBay.  
Here is what they look like for your reference.  Cheers!


----------



## bakeacookie

I should ask for more. LOL I like the stickers on my agenda and sketch books.


----------



## cherrytongue

LVorDie said:


> I would ask your SA for a Holiday lookbook... they always seem to have a couple hanging around. And they are free!  My SA gave me an extra one who's cover had been ruined by a drink ring because she knows I just want the stickers.   If your SA can't help and you really want some, there are always books on eBay.
> Here is what they look like for your reference.  Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581372
> View attachment 3581373
> View attachment 3581374
> View attachment 3581375


Awesome! Might go visit the store tomorrow then. Thank you so much!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I added the  world tour stickers to my Levenger agenda


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CaribeanQueen said:


> I added the  world tour stickers to my Levenger agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582183



Artfully placed!


----------



## Dawn

CaribeanQueen said:


> I added the  world tour stickers to my Levenger agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582183


It looks great!


----------



## paula3boys

Added my mcraft leather crossbody strap and tassel to my pochette accessoires nm


----------



## cherrytongue

CaribeanQueen said:


> I added the  world tour stickers to my Levenger agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582183


I visited 2 stores today and they all said they're out of the lookbook (


----------



## JacqueOCS

Has anyone used the Mautto clips w/the Delightful? The rings are so wide on her, I'm not sure what size to order. TIA for any info


----------



## hedonista

Royalbohemian said:


> I am an artist, and an LV lover and don't see why I shouldn't combine those two:
> 
> Painted skull with nail varnish on the front and dyed the Vachetta black, as it was looking a little tired.
> View attachment 3523108
> 
> 
> Added some leather tassels to make it look more funkey!
> View attachment 3523109



Gorgeous! May I ask where you got those leather tassels? I'm actually looking to replace some torn tassels on my Balenciaga bag, and these look like they might work.


----------



## patches11

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.


Stunning!


----------



## Kidclarke

I have this in the rescue club, but it's sorta a hack too so I wanted to share here too: I dyed a Vernis Thompson black and bought an off-brand vachetta extender to make it a crossbody. I tried dying the inside red, but the dye would not stick to it for some reason so I went over in black and that didn't go well either, but it's still smooth so I do not mind. I ended up dying the straps black too because it was impossible not to get dye on them, I think I like the black better then the vachetta color straps.

I'm really happy with the outcome. 

Here is a before photo (not the actual bag, forgot to take befores  but it's the same color of the one I did dye):




Here's after the dye job:


----------



## patches11

Kidclarke said:


> I have this in the rescue club, but it's sorta a hack too so I wanted to share here too: I dyed a Vernis Thompson black and bought an off-brand vachetta extender to make it a crossbody. I tried dying the inside red, but the dye would not stick to it for some reason so I went over in black and that didn't go well either, but it's still smooth so I do not mind. I ended up dying the straps black too because it was impossible not to get dye on them, I think I like the black better then the vachetta color straps.
> 
> I'm really happy with the outcome.
> 
> Here is a before photo (not the actual bag, forgot to take befores  but it's the same color of the one I did dye):
> View attachment 3600331
> View attachment 3600332
> 
> Looks like a brand new bag. Great job!
> Here's after the dye job:
> View attachment 3600326
> View attachment 3600327
> View attachment 3600328
> View attachment 3600329
> View attachment 3600330


----------



## paula3boys

Would you use any of these wrist straps on this pochette? I'm trying something till I find a second silver clip for the original strap


----------



## paula3boys

My Mautto clip may not be a perfect match but they make me happy to have as an easier way to attach or detach the wrist strap on my Neverfull pouch and another is on my pochette accessoires NM


----------



## paula3boys

Here's how I've been attaching luggage tags and charms now


----------



## amstevens714

paula3boys said:


> Here's how I've been attaching luggage tags and charms now
> View attachment 3635774



This is great- will fit better over things thank the clips. Where did you snag this if you don't mind me asking


----------



## paula3boys

amstevens714 said:


> This is great- will fit better over things thank the clips. Where did you snag this if you don't mind me asking



Mautto


----------



## Judy Lawson

monkey88 said:


> I turned my Felicie pouch to a little grab and go wristlet, I'm glad it does fit my iPhone6s, couple cards and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557608
> View attachment 3557609


what is the item number for this dragon strap?


----------



## LVorDie

Kidclarke said:


> I have this in the rescue club, but it's sorta a hack too so I wanted to share here too: I dyed a Vernis Thompson black and bought an off-brand vachetta extender to make it a crossbody. I tried dying the inside red, but the dye would not stick to it for some reason so I went over in black and that didn't go well either, but it's still smooth so I do not mind. I ended up dying the straps black too because it was impossible not to get dye on them, I think I like the black better then the vachetta color straps.
> 
> I'm really happy with the outcome.
> 
> Here is a before photo (not the actual bag, forgot to take befores  but it's the same color of the one I did dye):
> View attachment 3600331
> View attachment 3600332
> 
> 
> Here's after the dye job:
> View attachment 3600326
> View attachment 3600327
> View attachment 3600328
> View attachment 3600329
> View attachment 3600330



Outstanding transformation! Bravo!!!


----------



## Devdev123

My Walker wallet before... Stains, ugly colour, suntan...


----------



## Devdev123

my walker wallet now


----------



## LVorDie

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002



Beautiful!!!


----------



## athenavuitton

I love this thread


----------



## misscocktail

LVorDie said:


> Love this! I want to copy your amazing idea [emoji177] Can you share where you got the tiny agenda insert? Thanks!!!


Hi there! So sorry, I didn't see your response! The inserts are from a cheap bookstore, no brand or so. I just took my pocket organiser and checked in store if it would fit. I believe I paid 5 euro for it.


----------



## Kylie M

I found a cute shoulder strap off eBay that just adds another way to style up my Pochette Metis Infrarouge!!


----------



## CocoSmith

So my SA showed me how to extend my Favorite MM, so I can wear it crossbody. He just attached the chain to the strap. I'm 5'9 and it's a perfect fit.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

CocoSmith said:


> So my SA showed me how to extend my Favorite MM, so I can wear it crossbody. He just attached the chain to the strap. I'm 5'9 and it's a perfect fit.



Never would have thought to do this. Great idea!


----------



## CocoSmith

iLuvBeauty said:


> Never would have thought to do this. Great idea!





iLuvBeauty said:


> Never would have thought to do this. Great idea!



Thanks...Yes you have to try its the best


----------



## ms_emkay24

I just bought a Chanel Mini Flap and needed my car key in either a pouch or holder so it doesn't scratch the inside of my purse. I didn't like how the key sticks out so much on the bottom so this is what I did to my key holder, and it doesn't stick out that much. I don't carry my house keys because I park in my garage. I attached my Michael Kors bag charm and wear it around my wrist when I don't have pockets and I'm carrying my son.


----------



## chasy.price

ms_emkay24 said:


> I just bought a Chanel Mini Flap and needed my car key in either a pouch or holder so it doesn't scratch the inside of my purse. I didn't like how the key sticks out so much on the bottom so this is what I did to my key holder, and it doesn't stick out that much. I don't carry my house keys because I park in my garage. I attached my Michael Kors bag charm and wear it around my wrist when I don't have pockets and I'm carrying my son.
> 
> View attachment 3647217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647219


What did you use to secure the items?


----------



## chasy.price

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002


What dye did you use on this job - this looks fantastic! Dying vernis must be hard.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002





chasy.price said:


> What dye did you use on this job - this looks fantastic! Dying vernis must be hard.



+ 1 please give details on how you did this!! It looks fantastic, love that blue ❤️


----------



## ms_emkay24

chasy.price said:


> What did you use to secure the items?



I used a chain I bought from Walmart. But it didn't hold my keys because it fell off. Instead, I bought a ball chain from my local craft store (purple to match my purple metallic Chanel) It closes and the key doesn't stick out as much on the bottom. And so far it's still holding my key.


----------



## Devdev123

Bags_4_life said:


> + 1 please give details on how you did this!! It looks fantastic, love that blue [emoji173]️



Hey! All you need to do is get Fiebings dye ( just the regular dye) and nail polish with acetone. You wipe the vernis all over with the acetone and then apply very very thin layers of the dye and wipe off after 30 seconds. Wipe with acetone then repeat every half hour. Eventually it comes out perfectly. Wipe with acetone one more time then it's all good!


----------



## athenavuitton

My alma pm mono is arriving soon. The canvas is in good condition but the vachetta is stained. I practiced in my speedy mono and im sure i can get the stains off my bag. But i originally planned to buy a preloved alma so i could dye the leather black! I missed out on the alma pm world tour and tbh, im still bummed about that. So i thought, hey i can buy a used alma in good condition and dye it. But upon seeing amazing results from my speedy, im havingnsecond thoughts. The alma is already beautiful as it is. Im lucky to bag one for 235 dollar. The canvas doesnt show any sign of distortion and the leather isnt cracking or anything. Just some minor scuffs and stains that im sure will go away with baby shampoo and conditioner. 


Sorry for the long post. I cant wait to post a before and after pics after ive cleaned the vachetta


----------



## paula3boys

I ordered a custom size chain from kcraft to add to my pochette accessoires nm with my previously purchased leather crossbody strap from mcraft.


----------



## dozzaroo

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002


wow that looks like such amazing transformation! I had never known that they would dye patent !


----------



## musk_plus

paula3boys said:


> Would you use any of these wrist straps on this pochette? I'm trying something till I find a second silver clip for the original strap
> View attachment 3628824


Hi which pink strap is yours?


----------



## paula3boys

musk_plus said:


> Hi which pink strap is yours?


The pink strap in my picture is from a new Michael Kors wallet that I was trying to sell for someone. I wanted to compare the colors.


----------



## Arielsdream

paula3boys said:


> I ordered a custom size chain from kcraft to add to my pochette accessoires nm with my previously purchased leather crossbody strap from mcraft.
> View attachment 3658800


 oh that looks awesome! what is the chain length? did they charge alot?


----------



## paula3boys

Arielsdream said:


> oh that looks awesome! what is the chain length? did they charge alot?



12" and $12.49 total shipped to me


----------



## athenavuitton

Dunno if this is a good idea, but since i missed out on the alma pm world tour, i decided to choose my own stickers and stuck them into my alma hahahaha. I might dye the leather black when i have time. For now it looks like this. Thoughts? I can always peel off the stickers anyway, or i can make it more permanent by using a good tape beneath


----------



## leuleu

athenavuitton said:


> View attachment 3675028
> 
> Dunno if this is a good idea, but since i missed out on the alma pm world tour, i decided to choose my own stickers and stuck them into my alma hahahaha. I might dye the leather black when i have time. For now it looks like this. Thoughts? I can always peel off the stickers anyway, or i can make it more permanent by using a good tape beneath


It's very cool and I like it


----------



## athenavuitton

leuleu said:


> It's very cool and I like it



Thank u [emoji173]


----------



## paula3boys

athenavuitton said:


> View attachment 3675028
> 
> Dunno if this is a good idea, but since i missed out on the alma pm world tour, i decided to choose my own stickers and stuck them into my alma hahahaha. I might dye the leather black when i have time. For now it looks like this. Thoughts? I can always peel off the stickers anyway, or i can make it more permanent by using a good tape beneath



Where did you get the pretty stickers? I think it looks nice and it is a good idea to maybe dye it black if you are unable to rehab the vachetta.


----------



## athenavuitton

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get the pretty stickers? I think it looks nice and it is a good idea to maybe dye it black if you are unable to rehab the vachetta.



Amazon [emoji4] yeah actually the leather isnt bad, i just want to dye it so its unique


----------



## onlyk

ms_emkay24 said:


> I used a chain I bought from Walmart. But it didn't hold my keys because it fell off. Instead, I bought a ball chain from my local craft store (purple to match my purple metallic Chanel) It closes and the key doesn't stick out as much on the bottom. And so far it's still holding my key.
> 
> View attachment 3649027



Smart idea!


----------



## onlyk

athenavuitton said:


> Amazon [emoji4] yeah actually the leather isnt bad, i just want to dye it so its unique


Looks great! What a great idea!


----------



## rendodan110

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002



How did you change it so much?


----------



## marieski

LVorDie said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to think of this, but I'm sure glad I bought these! It's a little gold luggage clip in the mini size to attach my luggage tag to my Icare bag. I hate how the tags don't lay perfectly and twist up a bit so this was just perfection. It was about $8 and worth every penny! The site is Mautto.com. They have tons of rings and straps. Again, I know the OG purse forum folks know about this trick, just thought I'd share my joy with this little find!
> View attachment 3420689
> View attachment 3420690
> View attachment 3420691
> View attachment 3420692
> View attachment 3420693


Love this! Also love the cles/luggage tag hacks. Makes me feel like I need a luggage tag since it would lay flat and not annoy me!


----------



## marieski

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002


Oh my goodness! Such a beautiful makeover!


----------



## anonymoose410

Devdev123 said:


> my walker wallet now
> View attachment 3639002



Wow how did you dye it? I'd love to try on a pearl white vernis wallet that I bought my mom over a decade ago when I didn't know how hard light color patent is to take care of [emoji30]


----------



## beautycase

Just my lovely pochette nm, I bought a chain for her and this cute moschino key chain!




Another pic:




I really love this bag now even more!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My super old (20yr) MONET rolo necklace turned into a body strap for my pochette. It has never faded and looks identical to the Mautto.com brand. I just added 18kt gold plated clips that I bought in Hobby Lobby. $3.00 in total.


----------



## onlyk

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3678556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My super old (20yr) MONET rolo necklace turned into a body strap for my pochette. It has never faded and looks identical to the Mautto.com brand. I just added 18kt gold plated clips that I bought in Hobby Lobby. $3.00 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678555


Talk about thinking outside of the box!


----------



## pjhm

There are some brilliant ideas here. Has anyone figured out how to connect a 6-key holder to a D-ring? if so, please post a picture and what you used. Thanks!
 (For security, I like my keys to be attached to something inside the bag.)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

pjhm said:


> There are some brilliant ideas here. Has anyone figured out how to connect a 6-key holder to a D-ring? if so, please post a picture and what you used. Thanks!
> (For security, I like my keys to be attached to something inside the bag.)


Maybe gold ball chain would work. You can buy it in necklace length or super short. I also saw someone take apart a gold binder clip and add it into 2 slots after removing 1 original key hook on a 6 key holder. Kinda hard to explain but these are what they used and added a gold circle ring for a lariat to be attached.


----------



## pjhm

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Maybe gold ball chain would work. You can buy it in necklace length or super short. I also saw someone take apart a gold binder clip and add it into 2 slots after removing 1 original key hook on a 6 key holder. Kinda hard to explain but these are what they used and added a gold circle ring for a lariat to be attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678638


Thanks- Gold ball chain might work, will try.


----------



## Bhabegurl

Here's my hack for my 6 key holder.. i added a jump ring and a small key ring, so i can attach my wrist strap... For easy access. It doesnt effect the function of the keys what so ever too, which is nice.


----------



## pjhm

Bhabegurl said:


> Here's my hack for my 6 key holder.. i added a jump ring and a small key ring, so i can attach my wrist strap... For easy access. It doesnt effect the function of the keys what so ever too, which is nice.



This looks great and very workable- where did u buy the jump ring?thanks!


----------



## Bhabegurl

pjhm said:


> This looks great and very workable- where did u buy the jump ring?thanks!


I got them on ebay..
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-NEW...ctors-Jewelry-Making-/381098115584?nav=SEARCH


----------



## pjhm

Bhabegurl said:


> I got them on ebay..
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-NEW...ctors-Jewelry-Making-/381098115584?nav=SEARCH


Thank you!


----------



## chasy.price

pjhm said:


> There are some brilliant ideas here. Has anyone figured out how to connect a 6-key holder to a D-ring? if so, please post a picture and what you used. Thanks!
> (For security, I like my keys to be attached to something inside the bag.)



I use a strap with two clips and clip one end on two of the middle hooks on my 6 key. Or, I use an o ring, and then anything can be attached to it.

But this method does waste at least one hook. I don't have that many keys so I can do it. You might not like this.


----------



## pjhm

chasy.price said:


> I use a strap with two clips and clip one end on two of the middle hooks on my 6 key. Or, I use an o ring, and then anything can be attached to it.
> 
> But this method does waste at least one hook. I don't have that many keys so I can do it. You might not like this.


Thanks- I'll try, don't mind wasting a hook, I'll just put 2 keys on one. I need to purchase the. Lips


----------



## pjhm

Meant clips not Lips!,


----------



## onlyk

Bhabegurl said:


> Here's my hack for my 6 key holder.. i added a jump ring and a small key ring, so i can attach my wrist strap... For easy access. It doesnt effect the function of the keys what so ever too, which is nice.


That's great hack!


----------



## elzi

Removed the chain from my mini pochette cos I find it a tad annoying. Instead I use it with a wristlet strap or long strap from my Eva.
Just added a clasp to the other end of the chain, so one end can be hooked onto/in my bags to keep anything secure


----------



## musk_plus

elzi said:


> Removed the chain from my mini pochette cos I find it a tad annoying. Instead I use it with a wristlet strap or long strap from my Eva.
> Just added a clasp to the other end of the chain, so one end can be hooked onto/in my bags to keep anything secure
> View attachment 3686655


How can you remove the chain ? One side is not removable?


----------



## elzi

musk_plus said:


> How can you remove the chain ? One side is not removable?



I used a jewellery plier and opened up the jump ring.


----------



## musk_plus

elzi said:


> I used a jewellery plier and opened up the jump ring.


I will try that too, the chain keeps getting into my way when reaching inside my bag


----------



## prttygurl

I just bought a Mautto chain for my favorite mm. I got the rolo chain that mimics the chain already included with the favorite. Here's a side by side comparison for those interested. The classic rolo from Mautto is slight bigger/wider than the LV chain. 

I am going to exchange it for a shorter length though, I bough the 50" to wear it crossbody but it's way too long for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The one on top is Mautto, bottom is LV.


----------



## marieski

prttygurl said:


> I just bought a Mautto chain for my favorite mm. I got the rolo chain that mimics the chain already included with the favorite. Here's a side by side comparison for those interested. The classic rolo from Mautto is slight bigger/wider than the LV chain.
> 
> I am going to exchange it for a shorter length though, I bough the 50" to wear it crossbody but it's way too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695867
> View attachment 3695868
> 
> The one on top is Mautto, bottom is LV.
> View attachment 3695869


Thank you for the comparison! Super helpful!


----------



## ElisabettaC

prttygurl said:


> I just bought a Mautto chain for my favorite mm. I got the rolo chain that mimics the chain already included with the favorite. Here's a side by side comparison for those interested. The classic rolo from Mautto is slight bigger/wider than the LV chain.
> 
> I am going to exchange it for a shorter length though, I bough the 50" to wear it crossbody but it's way too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695867
> View attachment 3695868
> 
> The one on top is Mautto, bottom is LV.
> View attachment 3695869



Hi there!  Would it be possible for you to post a picture showing how the gold chain looks against the bag? There is a YouTuber/Blogger who has a DE Favorite MM and paired it with the gold chain from the Felicie bag and it is gorgeous, but I think I want a mono Favorite and since I can't stand the hassle of vachetta, I'm planning on pairing the bag with a gold chain from Mautto. I'd really just like to get a good look at the print with the mono against it. I used to wear my mono pochette NM with a gold crossbody strap and loved it, so I'm sure it'll look beautiful. I'd just like to see it before I buy.


----------



## nikksterxx

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi there!  Would it be possible for you to post a picture showing how the gold chain looks against the bag? There is a YouTuber/Blogger who has a DE Favorite MM and paired it with the gold chain from the Felicie bag and it is gorgeous, but I think I want a mono Favorite and since I can't stand the hassle of vachetta, I'm planning on pairing the bag with a gold chain from Mautto. I'd really just like to get a good look at the print with the mono against it. I used to wear my mono pochette NM with a gold crossbody strap and loved it, so I'm sure it'll look beautiful. I'd just like to see it before I buy.



i have a mono favorite pm and don't like vachetta much either. I use the gold chain from my azur felicie with thhe mono favorite to dress it up!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Added two gold clasps to the end of the strap on my LV Favorite to make it just a tad bit longer. (And for the obsessed person in me, it keeps the strap flat - LOL!)


----------



## prttygurl

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi there!  Would it be possible for you to post a picture showing how the gold chain looks against the bag? There is a YouTuber/Blogger who has a DE Favorite MM and paired it with the gold chain from the Felicie bag and it is gorgeous, but I think I want a mono Favorite and since I can't stand the hassle of vachetta, I'm planning on pairing the bag with a gold chain from Mautto. I'd really just like to get a good look at the print with the mono against it. I used to wear my mono pochette NM with a gold crossbody strap and loved it, so I'm sure it'll look beautiful. I'd just like to see it before I buy.



Sure do you mean a picture of me wearing it? I can take one when I get home I didn't wear my favorite today.


----------



## katieny

pjhm said:


> There are some brilliant ideas here. Has anyone figured out how to connect a 6-key holder to a D-ring? if so, please post a picture and what you used. Thanks!
> (For security, I like my keys to be attached to something inside the bag.)


I attached a brass toggle clasp. I get these at Ace Hardware and I love them. Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## whoshh

katieny said:


> I attached a brass toggle clasp. I get these at Ace Hardware and I love them. Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697001


love this idea! I've been wanting to get the 6 key holder but wanted a way to take my mailbox key out without turning off my car (my mailbox is down the street) so this will be perfect. thanks!


----------



## missconvy

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi there!  Would it be possible for you to post a picture showing how the gold chain looks against the bag? There is a YouTuber/Blogger who has a DE Favorite MM and paired it with the gold chain from the Felicie bag and it is gorgeous, but I think I want a mono Favorite and since I can't stand the hassle of vachetta, I'm planning on pairing the bag with a gold chain from Mautto. I'd really just like to get a good look at the print with the mono against it. I used to wear my mono pochette NM with a gold crossbody strap and loved it, so I'm sure it'll look beautiful. I'd just like to see it before I buy.



This pic is from elllebe on Instagram. She has a lot of diff pics of the monogram pochette with different straps. Not my page just wanna give her credit. Check out her page for more.


----------



## ElisabettaC

missconvy said:


> This pic is from elllebe on Instagram. She has a lot of diff pics of the monogram pochette with different straps. Not my page just wanna give her credit. Check out her page for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697062


Thanks so much!


----------



## pjhm

whoshh said:


> love this idea! I've been wanting to get the 6 key holder but wanted a way to take my mailbox key out without turning off my car (my mailbox is down the street) so this will be perfect. thanks!





katieny said:


> I attached a brass toggle clasp. I get these at Ace Hardware and I love them. Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697001


Yes, thank you so much, will go to Ace hardware today!


----------



## prttygurl

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi there!  Would it be possible for you to post a picture showing how the gold chain looks against the bag? There is a YouTuber/Blogger who has a DE Favorite MM and paired it with the gold chain from the Felicie bag and it is gorgeous, but I think I want a mono Favorite and since I can't stand the hassle of vachetta, I'm planning on pairing the bag with a gold chain from Mautto. I'd really just like to get a good look at the print with the mono against it. I used to wear my mono pochette NM with a gold crossbody strap and loved it, so I'm sure it'll look beautiful. I'd just like to see it before I buy.



I'm no blogger so my pictures aren't the best [emoji28]but I hope this helps!


----------



## aimeng

The long strap is a must have for summer!


----------



## ElisabettaC

prttygurl said:


> I'm no blogger so my pictures aren't the best [emoji28]but I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3697733
> View attachment 3697734
> View attachment 3697735


That is gorgeous!! Thank you so much for taking the time


----------



## netter

I added a thin vintage brown leather strap to my vintage Speedy 30. It looks natural on it. Handy for hands-free


----------



## chasy.price

prttygurl said:


> I'm no blogger so my pictures aren't the best [emoji28]but I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3697733
> View attachment 3697734
> View attachment 3697735



Looks very good!!! Is this the chain from mautto or eBay? In what length and what width?


----------



## tintinay

netter said:


> I added a thin vintage brown leather strap to my vintage Speedy 30. It looks natural on it. Handy for hands-free



Hi, I would love to see how the strap looks with your speedy. [emoji4]


----------



## prttygurl

chasy.price said:


> Looks very good!!! Is this the chain from mautto or eBay? In what length and what width?





Thank you! It's from Mautto: 50 inches classic rolo 7mm wide. It's way too long for me though I had to tie it in the picture, I'm going to exchange it.


----------



## paula3boys

chasy.price said:


> Looks very good!!! Is this the chain from mautto or eBay? In what length and what width?



Kcraft on eBay sells great chains cheaper than Mautto. I get my luggage tag clips from Mautto and leather straps from mcraft on etsy


----------



## elzi

I love this little chain. Basically the chain from the mini pochette, and an additional clasp from a very worn out strap from a pochette accessoires. Love it for hooking my small wallet or keys to the inside of my bag, or to accessorize my bags [emoji4] (I've posted this before but just happy to have both LV clasps!)


----------



## chasy.price

elzi said:


> View attachment 3706136
> 
> I love this little chain. Basically the chain from the mini pochette, and an additional clasp from a very worn out strap from a pochette accessoires. Love it for hooking my small wallet or keys to the inside of my bag, or to accessorize my bags [emoji4] (I've posted this before but just happy to have both LV clasps!)



Very nice!!! LV sells a similar chain for like 175? We can totally do it ourselves.


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> Kcraft on eBay sells great chains cheaper than Mautto. I get my luggage tag clips from Mautto and leather straps from mcraft on etsy



K-craft bg02 chain looks smaller than this chain. Bg02 is 6mm I believe. This mautto chain looks to be 7mm.


----------



## chasy.price

Also I want to mention that although mcraft sells very well made LV substitute straps, valuebeltsplus sells more affordable versions. I have straps from both and use both comfortably.


----------



## Sandyiei

rachelkitty said:


> I received Mcraft's vachetta strap this week and it's perfect for my multicolore mini ML. Perfect length and great quality!
> 
> View attachment 3432047
> View attachment 3432048
> View attachment 3432050
> 
> 
> Modeling pic... Excuse me for my lounge outfit! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3432049


nice! whats the strap length including clips? ive been looking for an affordable crossbody strap. Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Sandyiei said:


> nice! whats the strap length including clips? ive been looking for an affordable crossbody strap. Thank you!



What I like is you can ask her to customize the length. I ordered both my vachetta and Ebene leather straps to be 50 inches as I'm 5'8"


----------



## iLuvBeauty

chasy.price said:


> Also I want to mention that although mcraft sells very well made LV substitute straps, valuebeltsplus sells more affordable versions. I have straps from both and use both comfortably.



Does ValueBeltsPlus sell anymore? I looked them up on eBay no items listed.


----------



## chasy.price

iLuvBeauty said:


> Does ValueBeltsPlus sell anymore? I looked them up on eBay no items listed.


They have their own website. Search Valuebeltsplus on google and you should find it.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

chasy.price said:


> They have their own website. Search Valuebeltsplus on google and you should find it.



Found it, thanks!


----------



## Daryll

Tried attaching my luggage tag to a clip but didn't like the way it looked; ended up using it to attach the keys to a lock instead. Non-mautto clip bought off eBay for $0.99


----------



## paula3boys

Here is the ebene crossbody strap and tassel I got


----------



## Pimpernel

paula3boys said:


> Here is the ebene crossbody strap and tassel I got
> View attachment 3711417



Would you mind sharing where you got this lovely tassel? I've been looking for such a perfect DE match to use as key ring (alas, no LV cles can fit my bunch of 13 keys...). Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## chasy.price

Daryll said:


> View attachment 3711155
> 
> 
> Tried attaching my luggage tag to a clip but didn't like the way it looked; ended up using it to attach the keys to a lock instead. Non-mautto clip bought off eBay for $0.99



Is this a seller that consistently sells for $0.99? If yes could you please share the information?


----------



## paula3boys

Pimpernel said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got this lovely tassel? I've been looking for such a perfect DE match to use as key ring (alas, no LV cles can fit my bunch of 13 keys...). Thank you so much in advance!


It is the same seller that sold me the strap- mcraft on Etsy. She makes vachetta tassel as well (I have that too)


----------



## Daryll

chasy.price said:


> Is this a seller that consistently sells for $0.99? If yes could you please share the information?


It seems that the seller sells at $0.99 for one piece. Heres the link 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-S...hash=item3ad2515b51:m:mCLK76Qfla-sznq48iGzb1g

Ships from China, but arrived in California after 1.5 weeks. I didn't want to spend money on a Mautto clip because I wasn't sure if I would like the way it looked. I ordered the #2 in silver.


----------



## chasy.price

Daryll said:


> It seems that the seller sells at $0.99 for one piece. Heres the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-S...hash=item3ad2515b51:m:mCLK76Qfla-sznq48iGzb1g
> 
> Ships from China, but arrived in California after 1.5 weeks. I didn't want to spend money on a Mautto clip because I wasn't sure if I would like the way it looked. I ordered the #2 in silver.



Awesome thanks for the info. 0.99 is a great deal for clips especially considering the multi function the clips can be for.


----------



## paula3boys

Daryll said:


> It seems that the seller sells at $0.99 for one piece. Heres the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wholesale-S...hash=item3ad2515b51:m:mCLK76Qfla-sznq48iGzb1g
> 
> Ships from China, but arrived in California after 1.5 weeks. I didn't want to spend money on a Mautto clip because I wasn't sure if I would like the way it looked. I ordered the #2 in silver.



[emoji15] How do they afford to sell so cheap with free shipping? Seems like they're losing money!


----------



## missconvy

paula3boys said:


> Here is the ebene crossbody strap and tassel I got
> View attachment 3711417


Can we see some mod shots? Especially that tassel, I've had my eye on it for awhile...


----------



## SophieLV

Hey all  Not quite a 'hack', but I removed the chain from my mini pochette and I now use it as a small wallet/purse it's perfect 

View attachment 3713870


I also sometimes attach a long chain and wear it cross body if I'm going super minimal. (Concert etc). It gets way more use now


----------



## paula3boys

missconvy said:


> Can we see some mod shots? Especially that tassel, I've had my eye on it for awhile...


There is a picture of my previous monogram pochette with the vachetta tassel on page 36 of this thread.


----------



## TheRealSRT

paula3boys said:


> There is a picture of my previous monogram pochette with the vachetta tassel on page 36 of this thread.


Amazing pictures! Thanks for the share. I have a ebene and azur pochette accessories coming today and I am really looking forward to trying some different looks with straps, chains and tassels!!


----------



## paula3boys

TheRealSRT said:


> Amazing pictures! Thanks for the share. I have a ebene and azur pochette accessories coming today and I am really looking forward to trying some different looks with straps, chains and tassels!!


It is so fun to change them up. I just got both of those a few weeks ago and have been loving them!!


----------



## supernatcat

paula3boys said:


> [emoji15] How do they afford to sell so cheap with free shipping? Seems like they're losing money!



Because it's a very bad quality! I ordered those hooked from another chinese seller on etsy to use them on my keys to connect with the d-ring inside my noe and they broke all. Therefore be careful what you attach to these hooks! 

The difference is that the chinese ones are made from plastic whilst lv ones are from metall. Don't know how mautto does his job.


----------



## supernatcat

Seller: life2creation. I Also ordered from them a 120 cm cross body chain for my mini pochette and it weighted heavy as hell. My sac de jour bag is lighter. [emoji85]


----------



## paula3boys

supernatcat said:


> Because it's a very bad quality! I ordered those hooked from another chinese seller on etsy to use them on my keys to connect with the d-ring inside my noe and they broke all. Therefore be careful what you attach to these hooks!
> The difference is that the chinese ones are made from plastic whilst lv ones are from metall. Don't know how mautto does his job.


The one linked above says it is made of alloy, not plastic.

I have had my Mautto ones for a year and they are great IMO


----------



## katieny

Our local Ace Hardware has fun link chain and toggles for creating chains for my LV.


----------



## PursePassionLV

missconvy said:


> This pic is from elllebe on Instagram. She has a lot of diff pics of the monogram pochette with different straps. Not my page just wanna give her credit. Check out her page for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697062



Wonderful idea


----------



## Rosie Posie

Totally following this thread. It's brilliant!


----------



## umamanikam

Used pink ribbon threaded through chain for my Pochette .


----------



## sage92

umamanikam said:


> Used pink ribbon threaded through chain for my Pochette .


Is there a small knot at each end to anchor?  Very cute!


----------



## umamanikam

sage92 said:


> Is there a small knot at each end to anchor?  Very cute!


Actually I took clear glue and stuck it .


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I added a strap to my Empreinte key pouch
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to make it a wristlet.


----------



## najse22

When you are at a restaurant/wedding/café ect. it's practical to have a small scarf that you can tie in a loop around the handles of your classic Speedy so that you can hang it on the chair instead of having it sit on the floor .


----------



## TheRealSRT

umamanikam said:


> Used pink ribbon threaded through chain for my Pochette .


This is a wonderful idea!!!! Looks great!


----------



## Kitty157

Got tired of tying and u tying my drawstring for my backpack, plus the fraying of my drawstring so I ordered this for my backpacks from MKraft. It's a drawstring keeper. Simple but does the job! Stitched with yellow thread like LV and vachetta looks perfect!


----------



## Kitty157

Sorry spelt store name wrong. Mcraftleather^^


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Kitty157 said:


> Got tired of tying and u tying my drawstring for my backpack, plus the fraying of my drawstring so I ordered this for my backpacks from MKraft. It's a drawstring keeper. Simple but does the job! Stitched with yellow thread like LV and vachetta looks perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738228


wow!! it looks like it came with your bag!!


----------



## Kitty157

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> wow!! it looks like it came with your bag!!



Yes! It's perfect. Now getting in and out of my backpack is so hassle free!!!


----------



## Rosie Posie

Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.. but has anyone used the LV trousse pouch as a clutch? Does the interior have that yucky peely/sticky interior like the bucket bags? Thanks!!


----------



## chasy.price

Pochette metis strap on a pochette? 
I think so!!




For those that don't have the pochette metis, you can buy separate strap if you ask for it. If you have a regular SA this wouldn't be a problem. If you don't, then hopefully you get lucky and get a nice SA that will help you (there are many that will)

Price wise when I bought this strap it was $220.


----------



## rukia0814

Used my rebecca minkoff as strap for pochette voyage


----------



## Poochie231080

Not really new but I used MC agenda as a passport holder


----------



## PrincessBala

rukia0814 said:


> Used my rebecca minkoff as strap for pochette voyage


how did you tie it?


----------



## rukia0814

PrincessBala said:


> how did you tie it?



Hi PrincessBala, I did the trick I found in youtube on turning your pochette to a handbag by closing the clasps inside. Please see link below


----------



## _starlight_

Poochie231080 said:


> Not really new but I used MC agenda as a passport holder


That's a great idea, to remove the ring-line. Was it easy to pull it out? How did you do it?


----------



## Mimi_09

Bags_4_life said:


> + 1 please give details on how you did this!! It looks fantastic, love that blue ❤️





Devdev123 said:


> Hey! All you need to do is get Fiebings dye ( just the regular dye) and nail polish with acetone. You wipe the vernis all over with the acetone and then apply very very thin layers of the dye and wipe off after 30 seconds. Wipe with acetone then repeat every half hour. Eventually it comes out perfectly. Wipe with acetone one more time then it's all good!



How I Dye my Louis Vuitton Vernis Wallet


----------



## umamanikam

I wanted security in my neverfull mm ,so I put my Samorga liner in my silky dust bag,tightened with draw strings and hooked to the D ring .Can leave the drawstring hooked all the time and just loosen the string when required .Waiting for my red pillowcase to arrive which I will convert to match my interior of neverfull .


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Poochie231080 said:


> Not really new but I used MC agenda as a passport holder



I might as well try this with my Mono Agenda PM as I don't use it anymore. I want to keep it for sentimental reasons and this is a good way to do that [emoji4] Thanks!


----------



## haruki2008

After reading through the many innovative ideas here, I found my Aigner pouch strap which I have never used and put it on my pochette as a crossbody strap. The thickness is the same but the dark pink is slightly darker than pink of the cherry blossoms. Here she is. Any thoughts?


----------



## paula3boys

I like that mcraft is doing black straps now. Here's the strap I bought from mcraft for alternative look and better for crossbody


----------



## chowlover2

haruki2008 said:


> After reading through the many innovative ideas here, I found my Aigner pouch strap which I have never used and put it on my pochette as a crossbody strap. The thickness is the same but the dark pink is slightly darker than pink of the cherry blossoms. Here she is. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791947



I think it's a great option!


----------



## chasy.price

haruki2008 said:


> After reading through the many innovative ideas here, I found my Aigner pouch strap which I have never used and put it on my pochette as a crossbody strap. The thickness is the same but the dark pink is slightly darker than pink of the cherry blossoms. Here she is. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791947



Very pretty!! I think they look great together.


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> I like that mcraft is doing black straps now. Here's the strap I bought from mcraft for alternative look and better for crossbody
> View attachment 3792989
> 
> View attachment 3792990



Very cool!!! Where did you see this black strap? I need one too.


----------



## chasy.price

rukia0814 said:


> Hi PrincessBala, I did the trick I found in youtube on turning your pochette to a handbag by closing the clasps inside. Please see link below




This video is cool - very interesting idea. I do think cloth strap would be better for the bag


----------



## LVorDie

Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie


----------



## rukia0814

chasy.price said:


> This video is cool - very interesting idea. I do think cloth strap would be better for the bag



I actually did try to use a twilly as well. The possibilities are endless


----------



## chowlover2

LVorDie said:


> Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793893
> View attachment 3793895


I think it looks great!


----------



## chasy.price

LVorDie said:


> Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793893
> View attachment 3793895



It looks great!!


----------



## Poochie231080

_starlight_ said:


> That's a great idea, to remove the ring-line. Was it easy to pull it out? How did you do it?



It was! You can use a flat screwhead to remove the ring....later on you can put it back on, if you decide to use it as an agenda


----------



## Doumann

this is an interesting thread, love reading all the ideas you guys mentioned


----------



## onlyk

LVorDie said:


> Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793893
> View attachment 3793895


Looks very nice, but a thinner (like Eva clutch strap or alma bb strap type) black leather strap will be even better? I don't know, has to try it on to see the result.


----------



## paula3boys

chasy.price said:


> Very cool!!! Where did you see this black strap? I need one too.


https://www.etsy.com/listing/530480...ck-leather-cross-body?ref=shop_home_active_28


----------



## umamanikam

umamanikam said:


> I wanted security in my neverfull mm ,so I put my Samorga liner in my silky dust bag,tightened with draw strings and hooked to the D ring .Can leave the drawstring hooked all the time and just loosen the string when required .Waiting for my red pillowcase to arrive which I will convert to match my interior of neverfull .


I have changed the dust bag to match the interior of my bag


----------



## umamanikam

Also have cinched the sides with a pearl necklace shortener.


----------



## onlyk

umamanikam said:


> I have changed the dust bag to match the interior of my bag


what a great idea! now looks like they came out that way! I like both of your red dust bag inside and the pearl necklace shortener!


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/530480...ck-leather-cross-body?ref=shop_home_active_28



Wow lots of cool stuff! Thanks!


----------



## chasy.price

umamanikam said:


> Also have cinched the sides with a pearl necklace shortener.



Very cool! I did that with o rings before. Where do you get these shortners?


----------



## umamanikam

chasy.price said:


> Very cool! I did that with o rings before. Where do you get these shortners?


You can get it in any bead shops ,just put necklace shortener on google .Even Amazon has them .


----------



## rukia0814

Has anyone tried coloring the leather of their damier azur? thanks


----------



## Divalish

rukia0814 said:


> Has anyone tried coloring the leather of their damier azur? thanks


I remember this thread where someone dyed the leather on their azur Speedy navy:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/something-a-bit-different.940956/


----------



## rukia0814

Divalish said:


> I remember this thread where someone dyed the leather on their azur Speedy navy:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/something-a-bit-different.940956/



That's nice I'm thinking of possible color that would look good; the navy is perfect with the azur. Thanks


----------



## onlyk

Divalish said:


> I remember this thread where someone dyed the leather on their azur Speedy navy:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/something-a-bit-different.940956/


Good find! Very creative thinking, dye it darker instead of off white color.


----------



## onlyk

rukia0814 said:


> That's nice I'm thinking of possible color that would look good; the navy is perfect with the azur. Thanks


please update your result if you dye it.


----------



## rukia0814

onlyk said:


> please update your result if you dye it.


I'll try but I'm not a crafty person; I'm thinking of purchasing a siracusa pm but still thinking of what will I do with the vachetta and I'm thinking of dying it in case I buy it rather than having the leather replaced which can be very pricey


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Nothing amazingly creative, but I added an LV clip to my Michael Kors puff so the hardware would match the LV's I carry it on.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I also shortened the chain on my Empreinte key pouch because I thought it was too long.


----------



## rukia0814

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I also shortened the chain on my Empreinte key pouch because I thought it was too long.


Hi NLVOEWITHLV, can you share what you did with the chain. Thanks


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

rukia0814 said:


> Hi NLVOEWITHLV, can you share what you did with the chain. Thanks


Hi! Nothing fancy, I used pliers to remove a few links then used a gold round piece to reconnect.


----------



## LVorDie

onlyk said:


> Looks very nice, but a thinner (like Eva clutch strap or alma bb strap type) black leather strap will be even better? I don't know, has to try it on to see the result.



The strap it comes with is black, but very skinny/thin [emoji57]. I think your suggestion for a Black BB strap is perfect... the perfect width! I'm going to check it out at the boutique [emoji177][emoji162]#youregenius!!!! #LVorDie


----------



## luv2bling

LVorDie said:


> Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793893
> View attachment 3793895






onlyk said:


> Looks very nice, but a thinner (like Eva clutch strap or alma bb strap type) black leather strap will be even better? I don't know, has to try it on to see the result.




@LVorDie - The mono strap isn't badi - I think it's well suited for a classy look.   But I like @onlyk suggestion for the thinner (perhaps classier look) strap for a dressier appearance. Please keep us updated.


----------



## luvspurses

paula3boys said:


> I added a jump ring and a clip from Mautto to my round coin purse
> View attachment 3422891


thank you for posting this. i want to do this with the polar bear round coin purse. where did you get the gold jump ring? i have a clip from mautto already.


----------



## paula3boys

luvspurses said:


> thank you for posting this. i want to do this with the polar bear round coin purse. where did you get the gold jump ring? i have a clip from mautto already.


I got it at Michaels, but someone said you can find them on eBay or Amazon as well.


----------



## luvspurses

paula3boys said:


> I got it at Michaels, but someone said you can find them on eBay or Amazon as well.


thank you. i just ordered a box of assorted sizes from amazon. the largest is only 10mm tho so i hope that is big enough. this will be great for the polar bears as a purse charm : ) thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Shan29

I vaguely remember there was a thread on something like that? Can't find it now.

I finally found a pair of d rings and used it on my sperone bb bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looks a little oversized huh? Wasn't expecting it to be so big. But i cant wait to carry the bag out crossbody this way!


----------



## vinbenphon1

The thread was called something like "show me your LV Hacks....". It is great that you have made your bag more user friendly for you, but you seem to have put the whole weight of your bag on a strap that is not meant to carry any load. Good luck.


----------



## chasy.price

Bumping the thread so people can find it.


----------



## Shan29

vinbenphon1 said:


> The thread was called something like "show me your LV Hacks....". It is great that you have made your bag more user friendly for you, but you seem to have put the whole weight of your bag on a strap that is not meant to carry any load. Good luck.



Understand[emoji4] have not tried putting anything inside yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 4purse

Double my strap for hand held option which is my favorite way to carry this Neonoe


----------



## chasy.price

4purse said:


> View attachment 3836870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double my strap for hand held option which is my favorite way to carry this Neonoe



Love this look!


----------



## cwool

I posted this in the Noe Club thread too...

After looking for an ebene hobo and researching the Trevi, I came across a You Tuber who modified her Noe strap to attach w a bolt snap hook similar to the Trevi. I found some brass hooks and did the same so I will see how I like it. So far I do like that the strap is more flexible with swiveling.





Here's a picture of the hooks I added (left is petit Noe strap and middle is larger Noe) plus my LV luggage strap with its original LV hooks for comparison. I use the LV strap on the right to make my Delightful crossbody.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Not sure if this has already been shared, but I took the pochette from my Cerise bucket to carry my portable power charger and cable. It looked a little strange with the rings on both sides, so I used my jewelry pliers to take the chain from the bag and create a mini pochette.


----------



## monkey88

My pocket agenda cover hack! Wallet + Agenda in one! 11 credit slots and 2 extra paper sleeves!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shan29 said:


> I vaguely remember there was a thread on something like that? Can't find it now.
> 
> I finally found a pair of d rings and used it on my sperone bb bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835372
> 
> 
> Looks a little oversized huh? Wasn't expecting it to be so big. But i cant wait to carry the bag out crossbody this way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835374


Yes I'd be very careful, this looks like it could damage or rip the leather drawstring once weight is placed inside.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

SeattleLVLover said:


> Not sure if this has already been shared, but I took the pochette from my Cerise bucket to carry my portable power charger and cable. It looked a little strange with the rings on both sides, so I used my jewelry pliers to take the chain from the bag and create a mini pochette.


I took the chain from a mini Pochette and added it to my Pochette also from a bucket bag so that I could attach it to the Dring in a Speedy.


----------



## chasy.price

monkey88 said:


> My pocket agenda cover hack! Wallet + Agenda in one! 11 credit slots and 2 extra paper sleeves!
> 
> View attachment 3857154
> View attachment 3857155
> View attachment 3857156
> View attachment 3857157



Love this hack!! Where did you get the insert?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I took the chain from a mini Pochette and added it to my Pochette also from a bucket bag so that I could attach it to the Dring in a Speedy.
> View attachment 3857167


Love your line up!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

umamanikam said:


> Used pink ribbon threaded through chain for my Pochette .


That's so cute  I'm going to copy!


----------



## LVforValentine

Not the most drastic hack but I use small pliers to open the ring and switch which side the chain is attached on the mini pochette. I use mine daily but the chain is constantly getting caught on stuff (usually tangled in my agenda pm), it was driving me crazy. By switching the side that was attached I can now tuck the chain in when I don't want it but I can always pull it out and clip it to the other side when I want to use the MP on its own.


----------



## Missydora

I use my mini pochette as a makeup bag but make my own plastic pouch to put in so as to not get he interior dirty.  It is very cheap & simple does the job even though it don't look professional.  I use a cheap zip lock bag cut two sides and tape up one of the sides to create the pouch.  I also put a small silica bag in the mini pochette before I put the pouch inside to absorb any moisture from the plastic. I have put in the measurements too (see photos.)  And for me is just right size so the pouch doesn't get caught on the zipper.  Hope this helps anyone who's interested. Sorry if the photos ends up taking up the whole page I don't know how to get them smaller.


----------



## Missydora

Should end up like this


----------



## urma

LVforValentine said:


> Not the most drastic hack but I use small pliers to open the ring and switch which side the chain is attached on the mini pochette. I use mine daily but the chain is constantly getting caught on stuff (usually tangled in my agenda pm), it was driving me crazy. By switching the side that was attached I can now tuck the chain in when I don't want it but I can always pull it out and clip it to the other side when I want to use the MP on its own.



That may be a small change, but it makes a huge difference - really smart!


----------



## ulla

I bought a Speedy B strap - as a repair -  and now I use the middle part of the belt with my South Bank Besace to be able to wear it crossbody, because I'm tall (5'11) and plus size.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The other two parts of the strap I added to my Portobello GM and now it is more comfortable and interesting.


----------



## chasy.price

ulla said:


> I bought a Speedy B strap - as a repair -  and now I use the middle part of the belt with my South Bank Besace to be able to wear it crossbody, because I'm tall (5'11) and plus size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861762
> 
> 
> The other two parts of the strap I added to my Portobello GM and now it is more comfortable and interesting.
> View attachment 3861768
> 
> View attachment 3861769



This is very creative. Kudos!


----------



## umamanikam

Used a gold chain on either side of zippers of Adele wallet  so the weight is divided .If one zipper is opened its like a bag .


----------



## paula3boys

Added a little clasp inside my new small Kirigami to see if I'd like it as a bag charm


----------



## Bubbles1987

ulla said:


> I bought a Speedy B strap - as a repair -  and now I use the middle part of the belt with my South Bank Besace to be able to wear it crossbody, because I'm tall (5'11) and plus size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861762
> 
> 
> The other two parts of the strap I added to my Portobello GM and now it is more comfortable and interesting.
> View attachment 3861768
> 
> View attachment 3861769



I’m so stealing this as I love this bag so much!!  What a great solution for the south bank!!


----------



## irishlas

ulla said:


> I bought a Speedy B strap - as a repair -  and now I use the middle part of the belt with my South Bank Besace to be able to wear it crossbody, because I'm tall (5'11) and plus size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861762
> 
> 
> The other two parts of the strap I added to my Portobello GM and now it is more comfortable and interesting.
> View attachment 3861768
> 
> View attachment 3861769



I love this idea.  LV straps are often short for me. Are the ebene leathers the same, or is the speedy strap piece shinier?  TIA!


----------



## ulla

irishlas said:


> I love this idea.  LV straps are often short for me. Are the ebene leathers the same, or is the speedy strap piece shinier?  TIA!


The speedy strap is a bit shinier. But i have it on my back so no bother.


----------



## Poochie231080

Another one from Pochette Kirigami....now it is a shoulder bag


----------



## doongee

Sorry if something similar has been posted by someone else already!

This is a Neverfull GM.
I like to carry it like this if it’s not stuffed fully and I use a “Bolt” key chain to connect the straps and prevent them from flapping all over the place.
I think they discontinued the bolt key chain.. but at the time I wanted to buy it it was sold out everywhere... goodness!!! Finally found it unexpectedly at LV on a short vacay in Milano, Italia


----------



## Fierymo

I purchased the bordeaux pm 2-way clutch preloved last year.  It is in excellent condition for a vintage piece. So stiff and new, had never really been used. A very rare find. The seller said it was part of his late mother's collection.  

Anyway it didn't come the original leather press button strap you snap onto the bag. I didn't mind initially as it made a wonderful clutch, however I still wanted a strap.  

I already had a lovely gold chain strap from an another bag so I purchased some o-rings. I attached these to the bag loop to make it easier to hook the strap to the bag wi thout causing damage to the actual bag loops. If that makes sense.[emoji3]


----------



## Twingles

doongee said:


> Sorry if something similar has been posted by someone else already!
> 
> This is a Neverfull GM.
> I like to carry it like this if it’s not stuffed fully and I use a “Bolt” key chain to connect the straps and prevent them from flapping all over the place.
> I think they discontinued the bolt key chain.. but at the time I wanted to buy it it was sold out everywhere... goodness!!! Finally found it unexpectedly at LV on a short vacay in Milano, Italia


Wow!  This is brilliant!!  I love it!


----------



## onlyk

Fierymo said:


> I purchased the bordeaux pm 2-way clutch preloved last year.  It is in excellent condition for a vintage piece. So stiff and new, had never really been used. A very rare find. The seller said it was part of his late mother's collection.
> 
> Anyway it didn't come the original leather press button strap you snap onto the bag. I didn't mind initially as it made a wonderful clutch, however I still wanted a strap.
> 
> I already had a lovely gold chain strap from an another bag so I purchased some o-rings. I attached these to the bag loop to make it easier to hook the strap to the bag wi thout causing damage to the actual bag loops. If that makes sense.[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3876271
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876273


I likes this looks better than it was originally with the leather strap.


----------



## TheMoon

Hello, dear lvoers.
I was playing with my pallas clutch and tournelle pm strap. This option adds some length to crossbody wearing - which might me useful for winter clothes. Do you think it looks stupid? Shall i try two chain extenders instead to get more symmetrical look?


----------



## Fierymo

TheMoon said:


> Hello, dear lvoers.
> I was playing with my pallas clutch and tournelle pm strap. This option adds some length to crossbody wearing - which might me useful for winter clothes. Do you think it looks stupid? Shall i try two chain extenders instead to get more symmetrical look?


Looks fab but it would be nice to see what it would look like with chain straps on both sides. I'm looking to do something similar.


----------



## Fierymo

onlyk said:


> I likes this looks better than it was originally with the leather strap.


Thanks,  I think so to.


----------



## TheMoon

Fierymo said:


> Looks fab but it would be nice to see what it would look like with chain straps on both sides. I'm looking to do something similar.


Hi there! I am looking at mauto key holders, looks like they fit my size. I will share again once they're delivered to me.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm not sure if any charm lovers have posted this: I found the perfect way to attach them from the inside. Before I was always clipping my charms to the zipper tag but found this setup less obtrusive - simply clipping it to the longer tab on the mini pochette. The Fendi monsters fall at a perfect length with their leather strap


----------



## Aoifs

doongee said:


> Sorry if something similar has been posted by someone else already!
> 
> This is a Neverfull GM.
> I like to carry it like this if it’s not stuffed fully and I use a “Bolt” key chain to connect the straps and prevent them from flapping all over the place.
> I think they discontinued the bolt key chain.. but at the time I wanted to buy it it was sold out everywhere... goodness!!! Finally found it unexpectedly at LV on a short vacay in Milano, Italia



Can I ask how much this key chain was in Italy? Thank you


----------



## doongee

Aoifs said:


> Can I ask how much this key chain was in Italy? Thank you


I think it was €115,- or €125,-


----------



## singulier

Genius thread. I got a Taurillon briefcase clochette for my Keepall 45 Monogram Eclipse to hold the lock in Hermès style. [emoji846]


----------



## chasy.price

paula3boys said:


> Added a little clasp inside my new small Kirigami to see if I'd like it as a bag charm
> View attachment 3873243



Can you show us how it is done inside? Did you have to pierce through some canvas material?


----------



## chasy.price

Poochie231080 said:


> Another one from Pochette Kirigami....now it is a shoulder bag



Very nice!!! How does the bag open when you use it like this? Can you open and use your bag without the strap falling out?


----------



## chasy.price

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm not sure if any charm lovers have posted this: I found the perfect way to attach them from the inside. Before I was always clipping my charms to the zipper tag but found this setup less obtrusive - simply clipping it to the longer tab on the mini pochette. The Fendi monsters fall at a perfect length with their leather strap
> 
> View attachment 3891366
> View attachment 3891367
> View attachment 3891368



So your mini pochette becomes your mobile charm carrier! How brilliant!


----------



## Scooch

How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

I wasn't getting much use out of my mini pochette, so I put my 6 key holder, some loose money, and a PM agenda sleeve to hold random cards in it. Instant wallet!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

I got a cheap calendar, removed it from the plastic sleeve it came in, cut down the center to make loose pages, then 6 hole punched it to have a calendar in my MM agenda. The page size is smaller than it should be, but I don't really use the calendar that much (I use my phone calendar) because I don't carry my agenda all the time. I've seen some beautiful calendars here on TPF, and this doesn't even compare, but for 50 cents, it's there for quick planning!


----------



## onlyk

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> I got a cheap calendar, removed it from the plastic sleeve it came in, cut down the center to make loose pages, then 6 hole punched it to have a calendar in my MM agenda. The page size is smaller than it should be, but I don't really use the calendar that much (I use my phone calendar) because I don't carry my agenda all the time. I've seen some beautiful calendars here on TPF, and this doesn't even compare, but for 50 cents, it's there for quick planning!


looks very nice!


----------



## luvspurses

Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.
> View attachment 3948006
> View attachment 3948008
> View attachment 3948009


this is great! it looks like the felicie insert. i tried looking on amazon for this by putting in slim card holder but did not find it. can you post a link here? (is that allowed? ) thanks : )


----------



## Scooch

Women's Soft Leather Credit Card Slim Wallet Zipper Pocket Purse for Clutch Bag Indi Pink https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DC7GMWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_


----------



## luvspurses

Scooch said:


> Women's Soft Leather Credit Card Slim Wallet Zipper Pocket Purse for Clutch Bag Indi Pink https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DC7GMWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_


thank you!


----------



## bole_ss

Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.
> View attachment 3948006
> View attachment 3948008
> View attachment 3948009



Great idea! I have been looking for a slim wallet like the felicie inserts but I couldn’t get myself to pay what fashionphile was charging


----------



## Scooch

bole_ss said:


> Great idea! I have been looking for a slim wallet like the felicie inserts but I couldn’t get myself to pay what fashionphile was charging



I kept thinking the same thing! Too pricey. This is great quality and comes in different colors


----------



## j19

Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.
> View attachment 3948006
> View attachment 3948008
> View attachment 3948009


Love this!


----------



## Compass Rose

Shoulder strap from Mautto to transform my Saleya into a shoulder bag.  Love it!


----------



## luv2bling

Love your strap!   Would you provide the details (style, length, width, cost, etc.)?  I'm looking to purchase 3 straps.  LV Cost is $300 each.


----------



## Compass Rose

luv2bling said:


> Love your strap!   Would you provide the details (style, length, width, cost, etc.)?  I'm looking to purchase 3 straps.  LV Cost is $300 each.


Sure!  Purchased from Lynette at Mautto.com.   Custom length of 37", mahogany color to match DE, 3/4" wide with a large gold #14 clasp to fit the handle hardware.  It was $53 and took under 3 weeks to receive.  Lynette will help you with your order, custom or otherwise.  Custom straps cannot be refunded.  Have fun!!


----------



## Compass Rose

luv2bling said:


> Love your strap!   Would you provide the details (style, length, width, cost, etc.)?  I'm looking to purchase 3 straps.  LV Cost is $300 each.


Just to get some info out there:  the strap will interfere very slightly with the carry handles in that they will not lay flat against the bag when carried.  But, it doesn't bother me in the least.  I just wanted to wear this bag mostly as a shoulder bag so I overlook that part.  After all, it is a "hack".￼


----------



## Nat_CAN

I have the similar slim wallet and got it from Amazon as well. It fits in my Alma BB and Pochette nicely. 





Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.
> View attachment 3948006
> View attachment 3948008
> View attachment 3948009


----------



## luv2bling

Compass Rose said:


> Sure!  Purchased from Lynette at Mautto.com.   Custom length of 37", mahogany color to match DE, 3/4" wide with a large gold #14 clasp to fit the handle hardware.  It was $53 and took under 3 weeks to receive.  Lynette will help you with your order, custom or otherwise.  Custom straps cannot be refunded.  Have fun!!


Thank you @Compass Rose .  I will contact them.


----------



## Chiichan

So I bought one of those ornaments from Coach and use it to hold the back end of my neverfull GM cinched. This way I don’t have to worry about it scratching the hardware on my NF. I can also tighten it as I see fit.


----------



## 1LV

Replaced the red pull with the strap from my NF clutch.


----------



## bole_ss

Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.
> View attachment 3948006
> View attachment 3948008
> View attachment 3948009



How long did it take you to receive? I’m still (impatiently) waiting.


----------



## Scooch

bole_ss said:


> How long did it take you to receive? I’m still (impatiently) waiting.



I ordered Jan 19 and received Jan 22, but I live in NJ near the warehouse for amazon and I’m a prime member


----------



## eena1230

Bought a Neo Noe Short sharp from Mautto..


----------



## bole_ss

Scooch said:


> I ordered Jan 19 and received Jan 22, but I live in NJ near the warehouse for amazon and I’m a prime member



Thanks. I ordered almost a week and haven’t received shipping confirmation. I just want to use it already


----------



## Nyc2chigal

eena1230 said:


> Bought a Neo Noe Short sharp from Mautto..


Does Mautto have the long strap, as well? I'm looking to get a black strap replacement for my epi Noe but don't want to spend $250+ for a strap!!


----------



## eena1230

Nyc2chigal said:


> Does Mautto have the long strap, as well? I'm looking to get a black strap replacement for my epi Noe but don't want to spend $250+ for a strap!!


Yes they have vachetta leather and damier ebene dark brown leather as well.. just contact them and they can assist you if you want it custom made for you.


----------



## Nyc2chigal

eena1230 said:


> Yes they have vachetta leather and damier ebene dark brown leather as well.. just contact them and they can assist you if you want it custom made for you.



How did you order yours? 
What type of leather do they have? I'm on their site, and I see several options in black.
Thanks so much for getting back to me, btw!!


----------



## eena1230

Nyc2chigal said:


> How did you order yours?
> What type of leather do they have? I'm on their site, and I see several options in black.
> Thanks so much for getting back to me, btw!!


I just chose the 12 inch short strap option and they have different length and width options as well when you scroll down.. 
I picked the black Leather Strap for Louis Vuitton (LV), Coach & More - .5" Wide - Fixed or Adjustable Lengths
option: 12" Fixed Length - Black with Gold #16LG..
If you find the length you want make sure to choose the #16 LG hardware so it matches the LV hardware.


----------



## eena1230

Nyc2chigal said:


> How did you order yours?
> What type of leather do they have? I'm on their site, and I see several options in black.
> Thanks so much for getting back to me, btw!!


I suggest you send the owner Lynette an email so she can assist you and give you different options and types of leather they have..


----------



## Fierymo

bole_ss said:


> Thanks. I ordered almost a week and haven’t received shipping confirmation. I just want to use it already


@Scooch, you have definitely started a trend here [emoji3] I ordered a similar on Amazon.com and it took 9 days shipping to the UK.


----------



## Scooch

Fierymo said:


> @Scooch, you have definitely started a trend here [emoji3] I ordered a similar on Amazon.com and it took 9 days shipping to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960821
> View attachment 3960822
> View attachment 3960823



I love the red! It’s a great piece that can fit in any small bag or clutch!


----------



## chasy.price

Nyc2chigal said:


> How did you order yours?
> What type of leather do they have? I'm on their site, and I see several options in black.
> Thanks so much for getting back to me, btw!!



For smooth leather to match epi straps, I also suggest value belt plus. More affordable and their black is pretty good match to epi ones (I think).


----------



## Fierymo

Scooch said:


> I love the red! It’s a great piece that can fit in any small bag or clutch!


Thanks,  the quality looks great too.


----------



## Zafirosan

Fierymo said:


> @Scooch, you have definitely started a trend here [emoji3] I ordered a similar on Amazon.com and it took 9 days shipping to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960821
> View attachment 3960822
> View attachment 3960823



Love the red! Do you mind posting a link?


----------



## Fierymo

Zafirosan said:


> Love the red! Do you mind posting a link?


Yes here it is.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YOATH1U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Zafirosan

Fierymo said:


> Yes here it is.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YOATH1U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


Thank you so much! Is it actually orange?


----------



## Fierymo

Zafirosan said:


> Thank you so much! Is it actually orange?


Yes,  more orange than red.


----------



## manda331

paula3boys said:


> Added a little clasp inside my new small Kirigami to see if I'd like it as a bag charm
> View attachment 3873243


Oh my goodness , I love this! How did u add the clasp?


----------



## MMcQueen

I love a silk twilly to replace the thread on my Noe epi/canvas.


----------



## MMcQueen

cindita219 said:


> This is a fantastic thread!
> 
> I have a 2001 Pochette Accessories that I have used on and off.  I recently ordered a vachetta strap for it so I can wear it cross body but the vachetta is brand new and mine is so dark.
> 
> Is there any way to "move along" the patina process so that the new strap looks like it belongs?  I've let it sit on a window sill for a couple of months and it seems to be getting darker but I want to use it and I'm still waiting for my chains to come from Korea!
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!  Thank you!
> 
> I tried to upload a picture but it won't let me.  I'm a newbie.


Hello, I find that the collinil leather cream speeds up patina.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Scooch said:


> I love the red! It’s a great piece that can fit in any small bag or clutch!



+ 1 @Scooch you inspired me to order one too! I’m in the Uk and ordered a blue one on eBay and then found a great deal on the lv Felicie card insert in black which I bought too. I will do comparison pics when they both arrive. I’m expecting them to be pretty similar in style, but am curious about the quality difference. 
I might be alone in this, but I wish lv had done the Felicie card insert with a Coin zipper section on the back too, rather than two separate pouches. The Felicie seems to have limited space so one pouch might be helpful.


----------



## chasy.price

Fierymo said:


> Yes here it is.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YOATH1U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1



Many thanks. So many pretty colors!!!


----------



## chinchin7

anyone modify/use the passport holder  as a wallet and notebook/agenda? Was wondering if it would work to insert a small notebook in on the right side.

Notebook on one side, wallet/etc on other.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Scooch said:


> How I turned my NF pouch into a functional wallet! Slim card holder from amazon 15 bucks! 6 card slots, pocket for money and zip pocket on back for change.








They have both arrived!

There is a big difference in quality as to be expected but the amazon/ebay one is great for the price! In addition to fitting in the above items (mono Old model Pochette, da new model Pochette and De Favorite mm) they also fit in the toiletry pouch 26. They don’t fit in the Chanel woc, zippy wallet, toiletry pouch 19 or Longchamp cosmetic pouch

Amazon/ebay
Pros - Cheap, easy to obtain/replace, zip for coins/more security, can add a strap for wristlet
Cons - very tight card slots (hopefully won’t take long to loosen up), Nylon Lined, less card slots

Lv Felicie 
Pros - very luxurious feel and quality, all leather including lining, holds more cards
Cons - hard to obtain, expensive, no zipper for coins


----------



## Galadriel72

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3968124
> View attachment 3968125
> View attachment 3968126
> 
> 
> They have both arrived!
> 
> There is a big difference in quality as to be expected but the amazon/ebay one is great for the price! In addition to fitting in the above items (mono Old model Pochette, da new model Pochette and De Favorite mm) they also fit in the toiletry pouch 26. They don’t fit in the Chanel woc, zippy wallet, toiletry pouch 19 or Longchamp cosmetic pouch
> 
> Amazon/ebay
> Pros - Cheap, easy to obtain/replace, zip for coins/more security, can add a strap for wristlet
> Cons - very tight card slots (hopefully won’t take long to loosen up), Nylon Lined, less card slots
> 
> Lv Felicie
> Pros - very luxurious feel and quality, all leather including lining, holds more cards
> Cons - hard to obtain, expensive, no zipper for coins



Thank you very much for comparison! This is very helpful! I ordered the insert from amazon in Indi Pink for my PA NM in DA and for my Favorite pm in monogram. Hope it will arrive soon


----------



## LVorDie

paula3boys said:


> Added a little clasp inside my new small Kirigami to see if I'd like it as a bag charm
> View attachment 3873243



Love this little clasp!  Where did you get it, I️ definitely need one!  Thanks #LVorDie


----------



## aarynmcf

LVforValentine said:


> Not the most drastic hack but I use small pliers to open the ring and switch which side the chain is attached on the mini pochette. I use mine daily but the chain is constantly getting caught on stuff (usually tangled in my agenda pm), it was driving me crazy. By switching the side that was attached I can now tuck the chain in when I don't want it but I can always pull it out and clip it to the other side when I want to use the MP on its own.


Can U show a pic of this?


----------



## LVforValentine

aarynmcf said:


> Can U show a pic of this?


I just opened the large ring on the end and switch sides. The chain does occasionally wiggle its way out a bit but I find it's much neater without it hanging on the outside all the time


----------



## paula3boys

LVorDie said:


> Love this little clasp!  Where did you get it, I️ definitely need one!  Thanks #LVorDie



It's from my panic alarm (non car keyfob that I take when I don't have car with me)


----------



## TheMoon

Hello again!
I've got an update to my previous post. Found a better way of using my Tournelle PM's long strap with my Pallas clutch. Use the Mauto Key Holders in gold and attached to both parts of the clutch. The Tournelle strap now fits exactly where i want my clutch to be (on a hip) + gives the clutch a symmetrical look and ability to keep using a chain as well. Here're some shots.

















Hope this helps 
Have a lovely day!


----------



## umamanikam

Tucked my chain inside and connected the key loop part to the start of chain to make like a small bag to carry


----------



## Twingles

Scooch said:


> I love the red! It’s a great piece that can fit in any small bag or clutch!


I ordered it too in the dusty pink for the flat pouchette that came with my Neverfull MM.  It's a great mini wallet for those super thin pouchettes/bags.


----------



## pilcrow

I


TheMoon said:


> Hello again!
> I've got an update to my previous post. Found a better way of using my Tournelle PM's long strap with my Pallas clutch. Use the Mauto Key Holders in gold and attached to both parts of the clutch. The Tournelle strap now fits exactly where i want my clutch to be (on a hip) + gives the clutch a symmetrical look and ability to keep using a chain as well. Here're some shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> Have a lovely day!


Nice!
I might steal this idea for my pochette accessoires...


----------



## Laila071

Musette tango

Bought a preloved Musette Tango. The owner before me had already hacked it. Removed the short shoulder strap and added a longer Louis Vuitton strap, so it can be worn crossbody Love the bag!!!


----------



## Hotsauna

Laila071 said:


> Musette tango
> 
> Bought a preloved Musette Tango. The owner before me had already hacked it. Removed the short shoulder strap and added a longer Louis Vuitton strap, so it can be worn crossbody Love the bag!!!



Looks good on you. 
Is it a magnetic closure?


----------



## LadyBond

What a good find! Congrats!


----------



## Laila071

Hotsauna said:


> Looks good on you.
> Is it a magnetic closure?


Thanks it’s a magnetic button. Much stronger than the magnetic closure on the Favorite.


----------



## Laila071

anj_09 said:


> What a good find! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## PrincessAsya

Laila071 said:


> Musette tango
> 
> Bought a preloved Musette Tango. The owner before me had already hacked it. Removed the short shoulder strap and added a longer Louis Vuitton strap, so it can be worn crossbody Love the bag!!!



It's beautiful!  The more I get into LV, the better I like the older models.  They've stood the test of time and I just love the classic look much better that most of what's coming out these days.  Certainly a bag to be loved!


----------



## Laila071

PrincessAsya said:


> It's beautiful!  The more I get into LV, the better I like the older models.  They've stood the test of time and I just love the classic look much better that most of what's coming out these days.  Certainly a bag to be loved!


I so agree on that


----------



## Compass Rose

I needed to wear my Papillon 26 on my shoulder when I felt like it, so it was Mautto to the rescue.  It works!


----------



## mssmelanie

Laila071 said:


> Musette tango
> 
> Bought a preloved Musette Tango. The owner before me had already hacked it. Removed the short shoulder strap and added a longer Louis Vuitton strap, so it can be worn crossbody Love the bag!!!



That’s awesome!  I like it crossbody


----------



## Nat_CAN

Compass Rose said:


> I needed to wear my Papillon 26 on my shoulder when I felt like it, so it was Mautto to the rescue.  It works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014544


Can you post a modeling picture? Thanks .


----------



## Compass Rose

Nat_CAN said:


> Can you post a modeling picture? Thanks .


I will try to do it within the next couple of days.....it is so simple, but that longer strap makes this Papillon so much more versatile.


----------



## Bags_4_life

I previously added this to the Favorite clubhouse, the strap on the Favorite is notoriously annoying with the loop at one end. I bought a small clip from mcraft so that this end can be removed without having to loop it through and add wear and tear. As the strap is still short, I also use the lv Pochette extender/Bolt Key Holder. I wish lv hadn’t discontinued the bolt key holder, it’s so handy!


----------



## prttygurl

Bags_4_life said:


> I previously added this to the Favorite clubhouse, the strap on the Favorite is notoriously annoying with the loop at one end. I bought a small clip from mcraft so that this end can be removed without having to loop it through and add wear and tear. As the strap is still short, I also use the lv Pochette extender/Bolt Key Holder. I wish lv hadn’t discontinued the bolt key holder, it’s so handy!
> 
> View attachment 4018314



I saw someone wearing this on their pochette this past weekend and it’s so gorgeous!! Sad to hear it’s discontinued because I was going to look for one once I’m able to get a pochette [emoji22]


----------



## Bags_4_life

prttygurl said:


> I saw someone wearing this on their pochette this past weekend and it’s so gorgeous!! Sad to hear it’s discontinued because I was going to look for one once I’m able to get a pochette [emoji22]



They come up on preloved sites but unfortunately are often very over priced. I have two (the other one is on my Pochette) I bought both preloved but was very patient to wait for ones that were at a good price (around £40/$70)


----------



## prttygurl

Bags_4_life said:


> They come up on preloved sites but unfortunately are often very over priced. I have two (the other one is on my Pochette) I bought both preloved but was very patient to wait for ones that were at a good price (around £40/$70)



Thanks, I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## doongee

Bags_4_life said:


> I previously added this to the Favorite clubhouse, the strap on the Favorite is notoriously annoying with the loop at one end. I bought a small clip from mcraft so that this end can be removed without having to loop it through and add wear and tear. As the strap is still short, I also use the lv Pochette extender/Bolt Key Holder. I wish lv hadn’t discontinued the bolt key holder, it’s so handy!
> 
> View attachment 4018314


Agreed!!!
The bolt key chain is such a great piece!
I don’t get why they discontinued it 
It’s a timeless handy little accessory!


----------



## Compass Rose

As promised a few days ago, here is a pic of my mono Papillon 26 with a 37 inch strap from Mautto to convert it to a sometimes shoulder bag.


----------



## Aoifs

prttygurl said:


> Thanks, I’ll keep an eye out!


I came across one in a consignment store for €41 and snapped it up. Good deals can be found!


----------



## chasy.price

Laila071 said:


> Musette tango
> 
> Bought a preloved Musette Tango. The owner before me had already hacked it. Removed the short shoulder strap and added a longer Louis Vuitton strap, so it can be worn crossbody Love the bag!!!



I have the musette tango too. I also cut the short shoulder strap and hook a long strap onto it. It’s awesome!!


----------



## luv2bling

I don't like wearing the chain with my Marine Rouge PF for daywear, so I've been looking for a navy blue cross body strap.   I decided to make my own using cowhide leather, Fiebings Navy blue leather dye, rivets and swivel lobster clips to wear with my PF until I find another strap.

.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







In picture with strap attached to pochette, the strap on the left is the finished smooth side; the side is the unfinished rough side of the leather. Lighting and flash highlights he difference in color and finish (strap has gloss from Fiebings Resolene).  Difference is not so pronounced in person. For $12 (already had dye and resolene for another project)  It works until I can locate a strap.


----------



## Aoifs

Wow I wish I was this talented! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## chasy.price

luv2bling said:


> I don't like wearing the chain with my Marine Rouge PF for daywear, so I've been looking for a navy blue cross body strap.   I decided to make my own using cowhide leather, Fiebings Navy blue leather dye, rivets and swivel lobster clips to wear with my PF until I find another strap.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033988
> 
> 
> In picture with strap attached to pochette, the strap on the left is the finished smooth side; the side is the unfinished rough side of the leather. Lighting and flash highlights he difference in color and finish (strap has gloss from Fiebings Resolene).  Difference is not so pronounced in person. For $12 (already had dye and resolene for another project)  It works until I can locate a strap.



This is awesome! Nothing better than diy.

I really want to dye an Azur bag that I have. I think navy handles and Azur print are a perfect match.


----------



## kellycsey5

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> I got a cheap calendar, removed it from the plastic sleeve it came in, cut down the center to make loose pages, then 6 hole punched it to have a calendar in my MM agenda. The page size is smaller than it should be, but I don't really use the calendar that much (I use my phone calendar) because I don't carry my agenda all the time. I've seen some beautiful calendars here on TPF, and this doesn't even compare, but for 50 cents, it's there for quick planning!


This is such a creative and affordable option!  It looks great and the price can't be beat! Won't hesitate to suggest this as an easy DIY


----------



## luv2bling

@chasy.price -  Thank you!   I have similar plans to dye the vachetta on an azur bag, which is why I had the navy dye.   I've been "practicing" applying the dye on small cowhide pieces  before I attempt the bag. The practice is allowing me to understand how to apply the dye correctly, which is paramount in achieving quality results.  I purchased a few additional cowhide pieces to make straps ( 2 natural unfinished and 2 black).  This is one of the natural unfinished straps next to my Pallas Clutch LV vachetta strap.


----------



## roxies_mom

Soory, post was wrong.....


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2bling

Aoifs said:


> Wow I wish I was this talented!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


@Aoifs - it really is EXTREMELY easy.   Working consistently, tt only took 1 hour,  start to finish.


----------



## malealovelv

I ordered a custom strap from Mautto- 1 inch Mahogany 55in adjustable strap with 16LG gold hooks to use my Caissa Hobo as a crossbody.  The mautto strap isn’t as stiff as LV, but the color matches well and am excited to have crossbody option


----------



## roxies_mom

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3968124
> View attachment 3968125
> View attachment 3968126
> 
> 
> They have both arrived!
> 
> There is a big difference in quality as to be expected but the amazon/ebay one is great for the price! In addition to fitting in the above items (mono Old model Pochette, da new model Pochette and De Favorite mm) they also fit in the toiletry pouch 26. They don’t fit in the Chanel woc, zippy wallet, toiletry pouch 19 or Longchamp cosmetic pouch
> 
> Amazon/ebay
> Pros - Cheap, easy to obtain/replace, zip for coins/more security, can add a strap for wristlet
> Cons - very tight card slots (hopefully won’t take long to loosen up), Nylon Lined, less card slots
> 
> Lv Felicie
> Pros - very luxurious feel and quality, all leather including lining, holds more cards
> Cons - hard to obtain, expensive, no zipper for coins


I just received the 6 card slim holder from Amazon. It's a nice Saffiano leather and fits in my cerise pochette and Mallory pochette. So glad I saw this hack here, I hated having money and cards floating around in these bags. I know having this will make it easier to use these bags more often! Thanks for the great info!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBond

I really like cinching the sides of my Neverfull but its kinda ruining the leather and keep sliding down. I am so glad saw a hack on this thread using pearl shortener clasp which I bought from Amazon. So happy!


----------



## onlyk

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4037746
> 
> View attachment 4037747
> 
> I really like cinching the sides of my Neverfull but its kinda ruining the leather and keep sliding down. I am so glad saw a hack on this thread using pearl shortener clasp which I bought from Amazon. So happy!


the clips look great! and the patina on your bag is so beautiful!


----------



## prttygurl

I was able to find the Bolt Key Holder for a great price on Couture USA. Thanks for the suggestions 





ETA: Looking at the pictures closely it looks different than the ones I saw posted here.... [emoji848] hopefully they are just different models of the same item?


----------



## Bags_4_life

prttygurl said:


> I was able to find the Bolt Key Holder for a great price on Couture USA. Thanks for the suggestions
> View attachment 4037914
> View attachment 4037915
> View attachment 4037916
> 
> 
> ETA: Looking at the pictures closely it looks different than the ones I saw posted here.... [emoji848] hopefully they are just different models of the same item?



Two different versions of this were made I believe. I have both styles, however I cannot figure out how to open this same version you have. Have you opened it? Please share!


----------



## onlyk

Bags_4_life said:


> Two different versions of this were made I believe. I have both styles, however I cannot figure out how to open this same version you have. Have you opened it? Please share!


pull the ring out then turn


----------



## LadyBond

onlyk said:


> the clips look great! and the patina on your bag is so beautiful!


Thank you! It does age beautifully. One of the reasons I love LV bags!


----------



## prttygurl

Bags_4_life said:


> Two different versions of this were made I believe. I have both styles, however I cannot figure out how to open this same version you have. Have you opened it? Please share!



Good to know there are two different versions, thanks! 
It was reallllly difficult to open it at first. Like onlyk said you pull and turn, but I guess this version you focus more on turning and not so much pulling. I hope that helps!


----------



## Bella Blues

Not a unique hack but I have a very, very old strap from an old pochette accesoires that I almost wanted to throw out but now has new life! I followed the hack here of attaching an extra clasp on one end and then I wrapped the whole thing with a twilly.  Now it looks revived and super cute with my bucket pochette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


Very clever!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Compass Rose said:


> I needed to wear my Papillon 26 on my shoulder when I felt like it, so it was Mautto to the rescue.  It works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014544


I did the same thing to my papillon 26!


----------



## Compass Rose

I know.....right??  Perfect way to carry!!


----------



## doni

How to turn the mini Pochette into a belt bag:


----------



## lcfromyny

I have been searching the forum to see if there any innovative ideas for the vintage pochette and i have not found any. I have a pre-loved vintage pochette and it doesnt come with the D ring and the strap is clipped to the zipper. Any suggestions/ideas on how i can add a strap to transform this bag into a cross body bag???

Would love to hear some.


----------



## Nat_CAN

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


I was having the same idea but I am afraid to do it because I thought when I try to put the ring in, I might damage the leather. I even bought the Alma strap for it.  I have my Speedy in DE. I ended up buying Alma BB but I want to try your trick now.  Do you find that the rings curl the leather part up a bit after you’re using the bag for a while?


----------



## umamanikam

katieny said:


> I wanted to convert my Speedy 25 to be hands free. I noticed that Almas would hang better because straps weren't clipped to the side of the brass loop.  They have a loop that is up. I got some brass jump key rings.
> 
> View attachment 3373151
> 
> I threaded them through the chap.
> View attachment 3373152
> 
> This is the Keep All strap.
> 
> View attachment 3373154
> 
> Now it doesn't hang crooked like it did when the strap was clipped to the side.
> 
> View attachment 3373157
> 
> Everything has to be in the bag in the center but it hangs so much better.


Great idea .which size are those key rings .


----------



## chasy.price

lcfromyny said:


> I have been searching the forum to see if there any innovative ideas for the vintage pochette and i have not found any. I have a pre-loved vintage pochette and it doesnt come with the D ring and the strap is clipped to the zipper. Any suggestions/ideas on how i can add a strap to transform this bag into a cross body bag???
> 
> Would love to hear some.



Check the first few pages of this post. I did a bunch of strap related hack because I love pochettes (old and new models). 

For example, post #14 on page 1 and post #25 on page 2.


----------



## luv2bling

lcfromyny said:


> I have been searching the forum to see if there any innovative ideas for the vintage pochette and i have not found any. I have a pre-loved vintage pochette and it doesnt come with the D ring and the strap is clipped to the zipper. Any suggestions/ideas on how i can add a strap to transform this bag into a cross body bag???
> 
> Would love to hear some.



Without stitching a fabric loop on the end to attach a D ring,  I can't see a way to add the strap. I'm glad the design was changed to add the D ring on both ends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Compass Rose said:


> I know.....right??  Perfect way to carry!!


Yes! Now i want  a DE 26!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Very clever!!!


I did this with my 21-year old Mono Speedy 25 and I never looked back. I can't leave the house without the crossbody strap esp. when I have my 2 little kids in tow. Love it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Nat_CAN said:


> I was having the same idea but I am afraid to do it because I thought when I try to put the ring in, I might damage the leather. I even bought the Alma strap for it.  I have my Speedy in DE. I ended up buying Alma BB but I want to try your trick now.  Do you find that the rings curl the leather part up a bit after you’re using the bag for a while?


Actually in my case, the ring curled up the leather a bit. I think this was due to the heavy stuff I carry in it and I was unmindful of it. Unfortunately, the sides of the leather has a bit of damage but it was not ripped. But mine is a vintage bag so I think it's one factor to consider. But personally I still love to use my bag crossbody. But when I have heavy stuff, I just carry it handheld or in the crook of my arm. It's still up to you if you want to try though. Others who have tried this hack might chime in to tell of their experience. 

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I did this with my 21-year old Mono Speedy 25 and I never looked back. I can't leave the house without the crossbody strap esp. when I have my 2 little kids in tow. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050651
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


I am going to do this to my Boston style bags  and my 40 year old vintage speedy my mom gave me that she was planning on throwing out!


----------



## luv2bling

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Actually in my case, the ring curled up the leather a bit. I think this was due to the heavy stuff I carry in it and I was unmindful of it. Unfortunately, the sides of the leather has a bit of damage but it was not ripped. But mine is a vintage bag so I think it's one factor to consider. But personally I still love to use my bag crossbody. But when I have heavy stuff, I just carry it handheld or in the crook of my arm. It's still up to you if you want to try though. Others who have tried this hack might chime in to tell of their experience.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


I didn't do this hack to my Speedy but the wear on the chap loops you're describing is similar to the wear on my Odeon.   I have wear on the strap attached to the D-ring and on the loop attached to the bag connecting the D-ring.  I don't carry a lot in my bags and I still have the wear.    I'm starting to see similar wear on my Bloomsbury and I've only carried it  for about 6 weeks (total), since I purchased it last year.   It's inherent to the design structure of each bag.


----------



## Nat_CAN

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Actually in my case, the ring curled up the leather a bit. I think this was due to the heavy stuff I carry in it and I was unmindful of it. Unfortunately, the sides of the leather has a bit of damage but it was not ripped. But mine is a vintage bag so I think it's one factor to consider. But personally I still love to use my bag crossbody. But when I have heavy stuff, I just carry it handheld or in the crook of my arm. It's still up to you if you want to try though. Others who have tried this hack might chime in to tell of their experience.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info .  I actually asked my husband to make me custom made D loops but he didn’t get around to do them yet.  I ended up buying Alma BB instead.


----------



## pony_scientist

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks for the info .  I actually asked my husband to make me custom made D loops but he didn’t get around to do them yet.  I ended up buying Alma BB instead.


That will teach him to procrastinate - lol!!


----------



## luv2bling

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks for the info .  I actually asked my husband to make me custom made D loops but he didn’t get around to do them yet.  I ended up buying Alma BB instead.





pony_scientist said:


> That will teach him to procrastinate - lol!!



That's for sure!


----------



## LadyInLA

doni said:


> How to turn the mini Pochette into a belt bag:




Mind blown


----------



## Nat_CAN

pony_scientist said:


> That will teach him to procrastinate - lol!!


Haha, never thought about that but probably true .


----------



## Sunshine mama

pony_scientist said:


> That will teach him to procrastinate - lol!!


 This is so true and so funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

LadyInLA said:


> Mind blown


Wow very creative.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Tried to make my mini pochette a belt bag 
With the chain attached to my Eva leather strap on the lower belt picture. Upper waist I didn't use the chain but it is a bit tight.  I also tried to do this with the Eva bag but it is a bit big for the waist. Not too bad though.


----------



## chasy.price

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4052605
> View attachment 4052604
> 
> Tried to make my mini pochette a belt bag
> With the chain attached to my Eva leather strap on the lower belt picture. Upper waist I didn't use the chain but it is a bit tight.  I also tried to do this with the Eva bag but it is a bit big for the waist. Not too bad though.



Now I really have to try it with all mini pochettes and pochettes


----------



## chloebagfreak

chasy.price said:


> Now I really have to try it with all mini pochettes and pochettes


Ha ha! I got really bored today so was trying them all. I should have actually put the strap through my belt loops 
 I also did it with my Bottega Veneta Disco bag- since it has that chain
I was definitely inspired my that lovely video!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Anyone interested in a Bolt Key/extender, there is currently one available on eBay uk (don’t forget to have it authenticated first!!)


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/282947149511


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Another Bolt Key/ Extender!
Again, don’t forget to have it authenticated first!!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263662787390


----------



## pony_scientist

.


----------



## pony_scientist

Not sure this counts as a hack but here goes. This was a very tired Alma; vachetta was very dark, scuffed and dirty. I used vachetta colored paint and a variety of other colors to get the glazing on the handles. I laso ordered a lock for her. Not sure I will actually carry her (I am sort of a purist when it comes to my bags) but it was fun to do.


----------



## pony_scientist

LOL I have no idea what looks like something on the bottom.....there is no chipping or dirt. Some sort of shadow from the papers on the table. This was right before the handles got their "faux glazing." Bottom is still as good as this


----------



## chasy.price

pony_scientist said:


> LOL I have no idea what looks like something on the bottom.....there is no chipping or dirt. Some sort of shadow from the papers on the table. This was right before the handles got their "faux glazing." Bottom is still as good as this
> View attachment 4059618
> View attachment 4059618



This is very cool!!! From picture it doesn’t look like a paint job at all, though I think irl it might be more obvious!!!

Great job no matter what.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I brought my TP 26 on my trip for dual use: as cosmetic pouch then converting it like this into shoulder bag when needed. I just tuck in the vachetta tab when I loop the gold chain through. A+ for versatility!


----------



## staceyjan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I brought my TP 26 on my trip for dual use: as cosmetic pouch then converting it like this into shoulder bag when needed. I just tuck in the vachetta tab when I loop the gold chain through. A+ for versatility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068324
> View attachment 4068326
> 
> View attachment 4068325


I have a 26 that I was thinking of selling and this has changed my mind!


----------



## pony_scientist

That looks very sophisticated. I love this 26; I love it as a clutch, crossbody and as an organizer/makeup pouch inside a bag!My mom says she remembers something similar from the 70's and people carried them as clutches way back when


----------



## jinji

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4037746
> 
> View attachment 4037747
> 
> I really like cinching the sides of my Neverfull but its kinda ruining the leather and keep sliding down. I am so glad saw a hack on this thread using pearl shortener clasp which I bought from Amazon. So happy!



Ooh, I like this. Pls send me the link. Thanks!


----------



## jinji

While waiting for the Favorite PM strap to use as crossbody strap for my pochette accessoires, I decided to use the existing leather strap from my 7 year old Palermo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It needed more length so I attached an LV strap extender.




I then added an old bag charm, and it gave the final inches and bling needed. 




And, voila!


----------



## onlyk

jinji said:


> While waiting for the Favorite PM strap to use as crossbody strap for my pochette accessoires, I decided to use the existing leather strap from my 7 year old Palermo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092174
> 
> 
> It needed more length so I attached an LV strap extender.
> 
> View attachment 4092175
> 
> 
> I then added an old bag charm, and it gave the final inches and bling needed.
> 
> View attachment 4092176
> 
> 
> And, voila!
> 
> View attachment 4092177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092178


That's another thing I like about Azur, almost every color looks great pairing it!


----------



## onlyk

pony_scientist said:


> That looks very sophisticated. I love this 26; I love it as a clutch, crossbody and as an organizer/makeup pouch inside a bag!My mom says she remembers something similar from the 70's and people carried them as clutches way back when


Yes, and I think the 26 is a lot more useful than Neverfull's pochette.


----------



## pony_scientist

Here is a hack. An old Looping mm with great canvas, a good interior and a trashed looping strap. Removed the strap, added d-rings and a strap. I can change out the straps with different colors and lengths depending on my wants/needs.


----------



## pony_scientist

...and I forgot the picture (doh)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pony_scientist said:


> ...and I forgot the picture (doh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092471


This looks so cool!! What a great bag you've DIYed. I'm inspired


----------



## pony_scientist

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This looks so cool!! What a great bag you've DIYed. I'm inspired


I have always liked the shape and simplicity of the looping but the rounded strap never worked on my shoulder. Luckily you can pry the original strap off, leaving a perfectly placed hole on each side. Simple d ring screw rivets fit right in the holes.


----------



## rukia0814

pony_scientist said:


> ...and I forgot the picture (doh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092471


 amazing just recently sold my looping GM because of the straps not working out for me. I did put binder circles to clasp long straps but this is neater.


----------



## kellycsey5

pony_scientist said:


> ...and I forgot the picture (doh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092471


Hi! Can you please post clearer pictures of this modification? It looks so pretty and gives new life to the bags with busted straps! I would really like to see this close up! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kellycsey5

pony_scientist said:


> I have always liked the shape and simplicity of the looping but the rounded strap never worked on my shoulder. Luckily you can pry the original strap off, leaving a perfectly placed hole on each side. Simple d ring screw rivets fit right in the holes.


Do you have any photos of this? I will do a quick google but would love to see a picture if you have one! Thanks!


----------



## pony_scientist

kellycsey5 said:


> Do you have any photos of this? I will do a quick google but would love to see a picture if you have one! Thanks!


    I literally twisted and pulled to get the handles of. They sort of squeeze out through the holes in the canvas that were obviously punched by the factory. I know you can use a leather punch (I got mine at the local tack shop for adjusting stirrup leathers and bridles) to put nice holes in the canvas if there are not any. Here are close ups of the rivets. I got mine from a seller on facebook  https://www.facebook.com/groups/169712520307741/

They literally fit into the holes perfectly and I used a regular flat head screwdriver to screw them tight.


----------



## kellycsey5

pony_scientist said:


> I literally twisted and pulled to get the handles of. They sort of squeeze out through the holes in the canvas that were obviously punched by the factory. I know you can use a leather punch (I got mine at the local tack shop for adjusting stirrup leathers and bridles) to put nice holes in the canvas if there are not any. Here are close ups of the rivets. I got mine from a seller on facebook  https://www.facebook.com/groups/169712520307741/
> 
> They literally fit into the holes perfectly and I used a regular flat head screwdriver to screw them tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093179
> View attachment 4093179
> View attachment 4093179
> View attachment 4093180
> View attachment 4093179
> View attachment 4093180



This is amazing! It looks so pretty and I love that you can use any strap that you like! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hello all,

This is not the most professional looking hack, actually it's looks kind of tacky but it does the job.  Turning a handheld bag into a hands free bag. I have Boetie PM which is a handheld bag and I wanted to add a crossbody strap to make it more versatile, so naturally i just hooked on a crossbody strap to the existing strap rings.  Being a 2 handled bag, adding one crossbody strap attached via a front ring and the back opposite ring created uneven weight distribution on the chaps so the those chaps started to wrinkle up and the rings started to get a lot of scratches.  So then I ended up with unevenly wrinkled chaps and scratched rings.  Then I tried to even out the weight distribution so I made it into a shoulder bag, attaching two shoulder straps but then I noticed rubbing stains on the leather that was touching the metal hardware on new the straps, the stains were this blue/grey colour and my vachetta still has a light patina so it was starting to become obvious.  On top of that now all 4 rings had more scratches.  So I contacted Mautto straps about any possible solutions they had to offer, they were very realistic with me (which i greatly appreciate!) in telling me adding any straps to those existing rings would mean the hardware will touch and rub the leather, thus they could not alleviate my problem.  So back to the drawing board.  My current solution is threading fabric ribbon through the leather which holds the  existing handle rings as a faux D ring (there is not enough space between the leather and the existing handle ring to add an actual metal ring of any sort).   So now I have even weight distribution through all 4 chaps, no rubbing or staining of the vachetta, no extra scratches on my existing hardware and I can wear it hands free!  There is some restriction as to how wide I can open my bag when unzipped but I made the fabric rings pretty big to account for that, so I can still get all my things in and out without too much struggle. The fabric is sort of hidden by the upright handles so it's not overly obvious when worn.


----------



## onlyk

pharmach said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is not the most professional looking hack, actually it's looks kind of tacky but it does the job.  Turning a handheld bag into a hands free bag. I have Boetie PM which is a handheld bag and I wanted to add a crossbody strap to make it more versatile, so naturally i just hooked on a crossbody strap to the existing strap rings.  Being a 2 handled bag, adding one crossbody strap attached via a front ring and the back opposite ring created uneven weight distribution on the chaps so the those chaps started to wrinkle up and the rings started to get a lot of scratches.  So then I ended up with unevenly wrinkled chaps and scratched rings.  Then I tried to even out the weight distribution so I made it into a shoulder bag, attaching two shoulder straps but then I noticed rubbing stains on the leather that was touching the metal hardware on new the straps, the stains were this blue/grey colour and my vachetta still has a light patina so it was starting to become obvious.  On top of that now all 4 rings had more scratches.  So I contacted Mautto straps about any possible solutions they had to offer, they were very realistic with me (which i greatly appreciate!) in telling me adding any straps to those existing rings would mean the hardware will touch and rub the leather, thus they could not alleviate my problem.  So back to the drawing board.  My current solution is threading fabric ribbon through the leather which holds the  existing handle rings as a faux D ring (there is not enough space between the leather and the existing handle ring to add an actual metal ring of any sort).   So now I have even weight distribution through all 4 chaps, no rubbing or staining of the vachetta, no extra scratches on my existing hardware and I can wear it hands free!  There is some restriction as to how wide I can open my bag when unzipped but I made the fabric rings pretty big to account for that, so I can still get all my things in and out without too much struggle. The fabric is sort of hidden by the upright handles so it's not overly obvious when worn.
> View attachment 4096110
> View attachment 4096111


Your bag looks like new, one of the best looking ones I have thing of this style.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

onlyk said:


> Your bag looks like new, one of the best looking ones I have thing of this style.


Aww thank you! This bag was actually an impulse buy and my first LV! I got it preloved a few months ago (purchased from the original owner) for less than $500 US =)


----------



## pony_scientist

pharmach said:


> Hello all,
> 
> "This is not the most professional looking hack, actually it's looks kind of tacky but it does the job. "



Did you mean Mine was not professional and looked tacky or am I being overly sensitive becasue I have a long day of transplant aftercare testing tomorrow? If you mean yours is unprofessional and tacky, then I have to disagree. It looks great, and does the job, which is important.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hi,

@pony_scientist No I love your hack! I saw your post and immediately loved it and started looking for a Looping MM to try and recreate what you did! =) I have a sister who is looking for a zippered LV crossbody bag and I was thinking of doing this as a gift for her.  My post was entirely independent of all other posts in this thread and not at all in anyway a response to your above post.  =)


----------



## pony_scientist

pharmach said:


> Hi,
> 
> @pony_scientist No I love your hack! I saw your post and immediately loved it and started looking for a Looping MM to try and recreate what you did! =) I have a sister who is looking for a zippered LV crossbody bag and I was thinking of doing this as a gift for her.  My post was entirely independent of all other posts in this thread and not at all in anyway a response to your above post.  =)


Thanks  Like I said, I am being super sensitive today. I have met some pretty mean  people on the internet, but never here - lol.


----------



## PrincessAsya

pony_scientist said:


> [...] I being overly sensitive becasue I have a long day of transplant aftercare testing tomorrow? [...]



You are in my thoughts. God is good and I am sure all will be well with the test results. When you are back in good mood, I’ll teach you to focus your pictures better because I really want to see the detail to the wonderful job that you do restoring those LV bags .


----------



## Ailin17

In a search for a belt bag, I turned my mini pochette to one  (just add a chain extender).


----------



## pony_scientist

PrincessAsya said:


> You are in my thoughts. God is good and I am sure all will be well with the test results. When you are back in good mood, I’ll teach you to focus your pictures better because I really want to see the detail to the wonderful job that you do restoring those LV bags .


Thanks  Kidney function tests came back within range and relative to their normal readings (not normal for a non-transplant person, but no change, which is good. Transplant meds have had some effects, so they are tweaking them a bit. Potassium was high and fluid load too low and weight was down a bit (from not keeping food in) but all in all, I am happy with the results!  I am not sure if my photos suck becasue my hands shake a bit from one of the meds, or I just dont know how to focus - lol!!!


----------



## pony_scientist

Ailin17 said:


> In a search for a belt bag, I turned my mini pochette to one  (just add a chain extender).


This is great. Did you order a specific length chain? I tried it with my mono strap but it was too big going around once and too small to go around twice -  lol.


----------



## Ailin17

Yes. I ordered a 40 cm chain on eBay and then doubled the original chain of the pochette and hooked onto the new chain (if that makes sense?). I can take a picture if anyone wants to. I feel like with chains u can always modify so it fits your waist.


----------



## pony_scientist

Ailin17 said:


> Yes. I ordered a 40 cm chain on eBay and then doubled the original chain of the pochette and hooked onto the new chain (if that makes sense?). I can take a picture if anyone wants to. I feel like with chains u can always modify so it fits your waist.


I would love a picture!


----------



## Ailin17

pony_scientist said:


> I would love a picture!


Here u go. Would’ve been best if I found a matching chain but....


----------



## kellycsey5

edited to remove..will repost later


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ailin17 said:


> Here u go. Would’ve been best if I found a matching chain but....


Love this! Thank you!


----------



## Thomasmmouse

This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!


----------



## Thomasmmouse

This is my Neverfull GM I just purchased last week for airline travel.  I added 4 brass carabiners to the side of the bag to keep it cinched in, and 4 brass decorative D hooks to hang things off of.


----------



## atcprincess

Where did you get the carabiners?


----------



## epeLV

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is my Neverfull GM I just purchased last week for airline travel.  I added 4 brass carabiners to the side of the bag to keep it cinched in, and 4 brass decorative D hooks to hang things off of.


Where did you get the round brass carabiners/clips?


----------



## Thomasmmouse

atcprincess said:


> Where did you get the carabiners?



 They are oval carabiner clips and I purchased them on eBay 4 for $9.99.  I personally think the oval ones look better than the round ones, but that just comes down to personal taste.


36mm Snap Clip Trigger Spring Gate Oval Ring for Buckle Purse handbag bag D ring https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262876055096


----------



## Thomasmmouse

epeLV said:


> Where did you get the round brass carabiners/clips?


 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262876055096


----------



## Scarlett916

I love the decorative D-ring hooks!   Where did you get those???


----------



## Thomasmmouse

SuziZ said:


> I love the decorative D-ring hooks!   Where did you get those???


 I Purchased these off eBay also, I think they come from Hong Kong, or Thailand. They are solid metal, and they unscrew to go over the straps.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253151265933


----------



## Scarlett916

Thanks!   I love the way those look on your Neverfull.


----------



## Thomasmmouse

SuziZ said:


> Thanks!   I love the way those look on your Neverfull.


Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!



The words, Cut and Dyed should be for hair only, Lol! You are one brave and accomplished DIY’er 
It looks great and should have been designed your way in the first place


----------



## chloebagfreak

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is my Neverfull GM I just purchased last week for airline travel.  I added 4 brass carabiners to the side of the bag to keep it cinched in, and 4 brass decorative D hooks to hang things off of.


Wow! This is so brilliant and makes the bag so much prettier and unique!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## marwaaa

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4037746
> 
> View attachment 4037747
> 
> I really like cinching the sides of my Neverfull but its kinda ruining the leather and keep sliding down. I am so glad saw a hack on this thread using pearl shortener clasp which I bought from Amazon. So happy!



Such a good idea! Would you please send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is my Neverfull GM I just purchased last week for airline travel.  I added 4 brass carabiners to the side of the bag to keep it cinched in, and 4 brass decorative D hooks to hang things off of.


Be careful! I used to do this with LV licks on each side, then I noticed it was causing wear and stress on the leather and canvas it was attached to. If done too often it may eventually crack or tear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!


Verrryyyyy nice! I love how you cut off the strap to problem solve! Very brave.


----------



## WonderWoman76

staceyjan said:


> I have a 26 that I was thinking of selling and this has changed my mind!



Adorable!


----------



## amstevens714

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!



amazing


----------



## WonderWoman76

Hack Question/ Opinions Requested.

I have a Cabas Mezzo like the one pictured. (Sorry I couldn’t send a picture of mine. It’s actually in a storage tub in the top of my closet). Anyway, my straps are shot, the bag itself is great. My question is, how do you think it would look if I took off the square gold connectors, replaced them with thick gold spring rings, and added chain straps instead of the leather ones? Do you think that would work, or is it just too large of a bag?  Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

WonderWoman76 said:


> Hack Question/ Opinions Requested.
> 
> I have a Cabas Mezzo like the one pictured. (Sorry I couldn’t send a picture of mine. It’s actually in a storage tub in the top of my closet). Anyway, my straps are shot, the bag itself is great. My question is, how do you think it would look if I took off the square gold connectors, replaced them with thick gold spring rings, and added chain straps instead of the leather ones? Do you think that would work, or is it just too large of a bag?  Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135979


The straps may be uncomfortable since the bag is heavy.  How about doing what you described but also attach the snap rings at the ends and attach the original straps for comfort? So you will need 8 gold spring rings. I'll include a picture.


----------



## pony_scientist

I think it would work, but instead of chains, maybe McCraft or Mautto can make you vachetta straps that you can attache? If everything else about the bag is good, maybe ask LV how much to jut replace the straps? How are the chaps (leather pieces holding the straps to the bag)?

Or maybe, something like this on each side? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Leath...46:m:mgbLAU2vwA2qL2ha8XSFyMQ&var=552870810194

Or, these https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-Genu...8d:m:m3hgNCwgrMI9x-TB7ahgdPA&var=561269967681

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-3-4-Ge...5e:m:mDTMXD7Lcc_f9legUSRczYg&var=561446390216


----------



## jessica d

Mod'd my Pallas Chain. Removed the chain and added gold o-rings. Can attach multiple clip on straps/chains now, and have a nifty place to clip on my key fob -


----------



## KAPink

WonderWoman76 said:


> Hack Question/ Opinions Requested.
> 
> I have a Cabas Mezzo like the one pictured. (Sorry I couldn’t send a picture of mine. It’s actually in a storage tub in the top of my closet). Anyway, my straps are shot, the bag itself is great. My question is, how do you think it would look if I took off the square gold connectors, replaced them with thick gold spring rings, and added chain straps instead of the leather ones? Do you think that would work, or is it just too large of a bag?  Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135979



I had LV replace the straps on my Totally MM and it was good as new! Well worth the $$$.


----------



## EmmJay

Pochette Felicie worn as a belt bag.


----------



## Mimi_09

Love this thread, thank you ladies for sharing


----------



## Mimi_09

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!





Thomasmmouse said:


> I Purchased these off eBay also, I think they come from Hong Kong, or Thailand. They are solid metal, and they unscrew to go over the straps.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253151265933


Wow wow wow, excellent ideas. Permission to copy!


----------



## FortySomething

jessica d said:


> Mod'd my Pallas Chain. Removed the chain and added gold o-rings. Can attach multiple clip on straps/chains now, and have a nifty place to clip on my key fob -


This is brilliant!


----------



## pony_scientist

WonderWoman76 said:


> Hack Question/ Opinions Requested.
> 
> I have a Cabas Mezzo like the one pictured. (Sorry I couldn’t send a picture of mine. It’s actually in a storage tub in the top of my closet). Anyway, my straps are shot, the bag itself is great. My question is, how do you think it would look if I took off the square gold connectors, replaced them with thick gold spring rings, and added chain straps instead of the leather ones? Do you think that would work, or is it just too large of a bag?  Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135979


How about doing something like this with your Mezzo? This is a piano (smaller than the mezzo)


----------



## Mimi_09

Wearing my LV Damier wallet as belt bag.


----------



## Mimi_09

Wearing my LV MC Pochette as crossbody using my cloth belt


----------



## Thomasmmouse

Mimi_09 said:


> Wow wow wow, excellent ideas. Permission to copy!


 Of course


----------



## chloebagfreak

jessica d said:


> Mod'd my Pallas Chain. Removed the chain and added gold o-rings. Can attach multiple clip on straps/chains now, and have a nifty place to clip on my key fob -


Love this


----------



## melsig

This is a very interesting thread - thank you for bumping it, @chloebagfreak!


----------



## TaylorXavier

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is the Thompson. I cut off the leather strap because it was to short, and I wanted a cross body bag. I then went to the store and and purchased a monogram BANDOULIERE XL. I also dyed the leather black. I now love this bag!



This looks really nice! I love the glossy finish of the vernis leather. Awesome dye job!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is not the most professional looking hack, actually it's looks kind of tacky but it does the job.  Turning a handheld bag into a hands free bag. I have Boetie PM which is a handheld bag and I wanted to add a crossbody strap to make it more versatile, so naturally i just hooked on a crossbody strap to the existing strap rings.  Being a 2 handled bag, adding one crossbody strap attached via a front ring and the back opposite ring created uneven weight distribution on the chaps so the those chaps started to wrinkle up and the rings started to get a lot of scratches.  So then I ended up with unevenly wrinkled chaps and scratched rings.  Then I tried to even out the weight distribution so I made it into a shoulder bag, attaching two shoulder straps but then I noticed rubbing stains on the leather that was touching the metal hardware on new the straps, the stains were this blue/grey colour and my vachetta still has a light patina so it was starting to become obvious.  On top of that now all 4 rings had more scratches.  So I contacted Mautto straps about any possible solutions they had to offer, they were very realistic with me (which i greatly appreciate!) in telling me adding any straps to those existing rings would mean the hardware will touch and rub the leather, thus they could not alleviate my problem.  So back to the drawing board.  My current solution is threading fabric ribbon through the leather which holds the  existing handle rings as a faux D ring (there is not enough space between the leather and the existing handle ring to add an actual metal ring of any sort).   So now I have even weight distribution through all 4 chaps, no rubbing or staining of the vachetta, no extra scratches on my existing hardware and I can wear it hands free!  There is some restriction as to how wide I can open my bag when unzipped but I made the fabric rings pretty big to account for that, so I can still get all my things in and out without too much struggle. The fabric is sort of hidden by the upright handles so it's not overly obvious when worn.
> View attachment 4096110
> View attachment 4096111


Take 2 on my 2009 LV Boetie PM modification, turning a handheld bag into a shoulder/crossbody bag.  I changed the location of my fabric ribbon "d rings" and modified an ebay crossbody chain so that I had 4 connection points instead of 2 (had to buy 2 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 extra lobster claw/clips) so i can keep the weight evenly distributed on the bag.  I think this is a step up from my last attempt


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Next bag hacked, vintage Lv epi montainge clutch turned into a mini bag using rivets with swivel rings and whatever crossbody chain you like, handsfree galore


----------



## Flowerpower87

Hi everyone, new here!  not sure if already mentioned before but has anyone tried adding in straps to the Cosmetic pouch GM?


----------



## Greentea

Flowerpower87 said:


> Hi everyone, new here!  not sure if already mentioned before but has anyone tried adding in straps to the Cosmetic pouch GM?



You tube has a few videos about doing that with a chain strap


----------



## Flowerpower87

Greentea said:


> You tube has a few videos about doing that with a chain strap


yeah, I have only seen 1 video about it so far but it was on the pm size.  I was asking because I am curious if it will tend to flip upside down or tip over when held through the straps.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my hack. 
Alba BB strap on NF MM



Can now be used as a crossbody lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pharmach said:


> Next bag hacked, vintage Lv epi montainge clutch turned into a mini bag using rivets with swivel rings and whatever crossbody chain you like, handsfree galore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179548
> View attachment 4179549
> View attachment 4179550
> View attachment 4179551
> View attachment 4179552


I do the same thing with some of my bags!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Thomasmmouse said:


> This is my Neverfull GM I just purchased last week for airline travel.  I added 4 brass carabiners to the side of the bag to keep it cinched in, and 4 brass decorative D hooks to hang things off of.


Totally borrowing this idea. Thanks!


----------



## mtstmichel

jessica d said:


> Mod'd my Pallas Chain. Removed the chain and added gold o-rings. Can attach multiple clip on straps/chains now, and have a nifty place to clip on my key fob -



What an awesome idea! Looks like a cross between the Pallas and Clapton in monogram! I think it actually looks better than the Clapton. Great job!


----------



## cheidel

Ailin17 said:


> Here u go. Would’ve been best if I found a matching chain but....


I think it looks great with just the chain you have!!! Cool and cute idea.


----------



## casseyelsie

Just found this AWESOME thread.  It deserves BUMB...all the time!   Congrats to all creative contributors


----------



## Laila071

Hotsauna said:


> Looks good on you.
> Is it a magnetic closure?


Sorry for my late response- yes it is magnetic


----------



## smittykitty306

I’m not sure if it’s really a hack since nothing was modified but I got a pretty floral cloth headband on Etsy to keep my Desk Agenda from flopping open in my purse.  I really like using headband because they seem wide enough that they won’t put a lot of stress on one area of the agenda and can adjust with the amount of stuff I carry in it.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hack fail! I worn my epi pochette accessoires as a fanny pack. Only had my phone and doggy bags in there. Went for a short bike ride. The impact of the ride tore off the leather that held the side d ring, the whole flap of leather lifted up   I should not have worn the bag in a way it was not designed to be worn. Ive glued it back down for now but not sure how functional the bag is now. Im limited to only carrying light things to try and prevent it from tearing again.


----------



## kellycsey5

pharmach said:


> Hack fail! I worn my epi pochette accessoires as a fanny pack. Only had my phone and doggy bags in there. Went for a short bike ride. The impact of the ride tore off the leather that held the side d ring, the whole flap of leather lifted up   I should not have worn the bag in a way it was not designed to be worn. Ive glued it back down for now but not sure how functional the bag is now. Im limited to only carrying light things to try and prevent it from tearing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242057



Oh NO ‍♀️ 

I have found on my epi pochettes and serviettes the thin smooth sides are very weak and damage easily. They like to seam separate just because they can. Lol! The older they get, the more brittle as well. 

Thank you for sharing this, as I have contemplated a skinny belt and my black epi pochette and now know that this is not a good option.

Love the color of yours! Is that cipango gold or Kenyan fawn? Or some other color I am now aware of? It is a lovely neutral!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pharmach said:


> Hack fail! I worn my epi pochette accessoires as a fanny pack. Only had my phone and doggy bags in there. Went for a short bike ride. The impact of the ride tore off the leather that held the side d ring, the whole flap of leather lifted up   I should not have worn the bag in a way it was not designed to be worn. Ive glued it back down for now but not sure how functional the bag is now. Im limited to only carrying light things to try and prevent it from tearing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242057


My gosh! Good  to know about this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

kellycsey5 said:


> Oh NO ‍♀️
> 
> I have found on my epi pochettes and serviettes the thin smooth sides are very weak and damage easily. They like to seam separate just because they can. Lol! The older they get, the more brittle as well.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this, as I have contemplated a skinny belt and my black epi pochette and now know that this is not a good option.
> 
> Love the color of yours! Is that cipango gold or Kenyan fawn? Or some other color I am now aware of? It is a lovely neutral!


Im not entirely sure what colour mine is, i think its kenyan fawn or cipango gold but im more inclined to think its kenyan fawn. Good to know about how brittle the sides are. This is my first pochette accessoires and ive owned it for about 2 weeks and its pretty vintage so I will have to make sure I baby it more now after learning from you about the fragile and brittle sides.


----------



## miumiu2046

pharmach said:


> Hack fail! I worn my epi pochette accessoires as a fanny pack. Only had my phone and doggy bags in there. Went for a short bike ride. The impact of the ride tore off the leather that held the side d ring, the whole flap of leather lifted up   I should not have worn the bag in a way it was not designed to be worn. Ive glued it back down for now but not sure how functional the bag is now. Im limited to only carrying light things to try and prevent it from tearing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242057



[emoji79] sorry to hear about this! I have an epi pochette that was acquired recently in pristine condition. Will make sure I won’t overload it too much. Currently using it as a crossbody bag with a chain. Was always curious as to how security that D-ring is. You can’t really tell from the inside because the thick suede (?) lining hides it away well and it’s hard to “feel” how the D-ring is connected. 

Can you describe how the D-Ring is attached to the bag? Is it strong enough to withstand normal use in your opinion? Will it be ok to use it as a crossbody with my phones etc in it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

miumiu2046 said:


> [emoji79] sorry to hear about this! I have an epi pochette that was acquired recently in pristine condition. Will make sure I won’t overload it too much. Currently using it as a crossbody bag with a chain. Was always curious as to how security that D-ring is. You can’t really tell from the inside because the thick suede (?) lining hides it away well and it’s hard to “feel” how the D-ring is connected.
> 
> Can you describe how the D-Ring is attached to the bag? Is it strong enough to withstand normal use in your opinion? Will it be ok to use it as a crossbody with my phones etc in it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Prior to me breaking the bag i too was using it as a crossbody bag but had only put my phone and some money in there.

Regarding the construction, i got a pretty good view of it when the bag broke. So it appears that the leather on the side panel is not attached to the lining except at the seams . The side panel appears to be one piece of leather, there is a slit in this leather and another piece of leather has been slipped through (this is the leather that holds the d ring). The extra leather that holds the d ring is in the shape of a rectangle so as to leave enough leather on either side of the d ring (which sits underneath the main leather side panel) to give it more area for reinforcement. There are about 3 stitches on the sides of the d ring which holds the together the main side leather piece and small leather piece around the d ring. What i found interesting and disappointing was there is no stitching that holds together the leather loop around the d ring (across the two sides). Ive tried to draw a picture to demonstrate my description. Essentially once it ripped open the d ring could now fall out because there was nothing holding the leather on the sides of the d ring together making the bag only functional as a clutch. I only use handsfree bags so i took the risk of trying to do a diy fix.

In terms of how durable the bag is, considering all i had in the bag was a phone and 2 plastic bags, i would say it would have eventually broke if i overloaded the bag or did another activity with impact (eg dancing At a music festival, flinging the bag into the car over a period of time, etc). I always thought epi pieces are very durable thats why i got an epi pochette accessoires but i didn't do my usual research and look for review posts or videos before purchasing
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , maybe i should have bought a canvas one instead.


----------



## miumiu2046

pharmach said:


> Prior to me breaking the bag i too was using it as a crossbody bag but had only put my phone and some money in there.
> 
> Regarding the construction, i got a pretty good view of it when the bag broke. So it appears that the leather on the side panel is not attached to the lining except at the seams . The side panel appears to be one piece of leather, there is a slit in this leather and another piece of leather has been slipped through (this is the leather that holds the d ring). The extra leather that holds the d ring is in the shape of a rectangle so as to leave enough leather on either side of the d ring (which sits underneath the main leather side panel) to give it more area for reinforcement. There are about 3 stitches on the sides of the d ring which holds the together the main side leather piece and small leather piece around the d ring. What i found interesting and disappointing was there is no stitching that holds together the leather loop around the d ring (across the two sides). Ive tried to draw a picture to demonstrate my description. Essentially once it ripped open the d ring could now fall out because there was nothing holding the leather on the sides of the d ring together making the bag only functional as a clutch. I only use handsfree bags so i took the risk of trying to do a diy fix.
> 
> In terms of how durable the bag is, considering all i had in the bag was a phone and 2 plastic bags, i would say it would have eventually broke if i overloaded the bag or did another activity with impact (eg dancing At a music festival, flinging the bag into the car over a period of time, etc). I always thought epi pieces are very durable thats why i got an epi pochette accessoires but i didn't do my usual research and look for review posts or videos before purchasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe i should have bought a canvas one instead.



Wow thank you for the detail description and the diagram!  You rock!!!

Based on your info it sounds like the D ring may not be that sturdy on the epi Pochette. I have two canvas Pochette and when comparing them with the epi I often wonder if the Epi D ring can withstand the weigh of the bag based on where the D ring is. It’s not at the top of the bag. Rather it’s kind of awkwardly sewed on the side. Your description and what happened to your bag pretty much confirmed the fact that it is not that strong.  Pretty sure the canvas version can withstand much much more as I’ve biked around with it for a few hours as a crossbody and it’s still intact. 

Like you, I thought Epi is supposed to be durable and pretty much indestructible. This is so disappointing. The short strap of this thing is already very flimsy. May have to use it as a clutch only from now on. [emoji80]


----------



## ADreamDeferred

pony_scientist said:


> How about doing something like this with your Mezzo? This is a piano (smaller than the mezzo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162466
> View attachment 4162466
> View attachment 4162467


Wow, that is interesting what you did to the Cabas Piano. I just purchased one.. I love it but the straps can be finicky, so I understand why you made it a 1-strap  I am curious how you removed the stitched parts and put on grommet rings?


----------



## chasy.price

miumiu2046 said:


> Wow thank you for the detail description and the diagram!  You rock!!!
> 
> Based on your info it sounds like the D ring may not be that sturdy on the epi Pochette. I have two canvas Pochette and when comparing them with the epi I often wonder if the Epi D ring can withstand the weigh of the bag based on where the D ring is. It’s not at the top of the bag. Rather it’s kind of awkwardly sewed on the side. Your description and what happened to your bag pretty much confirmed the fact that it is not that strong.  Pretty sure the canvas version can withstand much much more as I’ve biked around with it for a few hours as a crossbody and it’s still intact.
> 
> Like you, I thought Epi is supposed to be durable and pretty much indestructible. This is so disappointing. The short strap of this thing is already very flimsy. May have to use it as a clutch only from now on. [emoji80]



Thank you so much for sharing such detailed info. I will now be more careful with Epi pieces hack going forward!


----------



## pony_scientist

ADreamDeferred said:


> Wow, that is interesting what you did to the Cabas Piano. I just purchased one.. I love it but the straps can be finicky, so I understand why you made it a 1-strap  I am curious how you removed the stitched parts and put on grommet rings?


I used a seam ripper to remove the stitching and a tiny pindrop of edge coat in each hole. I cut small holes in the canvas  for the grommets. The grommet kit came with directions - all I needed was the hammer. I did use a facecloth over the grommets when I hammered them together to prevent dents (supposed to use a rubber hammer but I didnt have one).


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Taiga leather Kourad clutch with straped looped under the flap and worn as a shoulder bag. The bag hasnt been altered yet, still pondering on what approach to take


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I changed out the leather strap for an LV brown nylon strap I bought years ago.  The brown matches the glazing. I am also planning on having a custom chain strap made by Mautto


----------



## Sunshine mama

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4267388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the leather strap for an LV brown nylon strap I bought years ago.  The brown matches the glazing. I am also planning on having a custom chain strap made by Mautto


I really love this strap.  It's so nonchalant and looks extra comfortable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

smittykitty306 said:


> I’m not sure if it’s really a hack since nothing was modified but I got a pretty floral cloth headband on Etsy to keep my Desk Agenda from flopping open in my purse.  I really like using headband because they seem wide enough that they won’t put a lot of stress on one area of the agenda and can adjust with the amount of stuff I carry in it.
> 
> View attachment 4238943
> View attachment 4238944


This is such a great idea!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Taiga leather Kourad clutch with straped looped under the flap and worn as a shoulder bag. The bag hasnt been altered yet, still pondering on what approach to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261217



I went with adding rivets on the back. I should have added them higher, the would sit better on my body that way. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pharmach said:


> I went with adding rivets on the back. I should have added them higher, the would sit better on my body that way. Lesson learnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286514
> View attachment 4286515


Very brave! And it looks really nice.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Next bag hacked, vintage Lv epi montainge clutch turned into a mini bag using rivets with swivel rings and whatever crossbody chain you like, handsfree galore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179548
> View attachment 4179549
> View attachment 4179550
> View attachment 4179551
> View attachment 4179552



Adding both a top handle and a chain gives this vintage piece a nice modern look
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ￼


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Sunshine mama said:


> Very brave! And it looks really nice.


Thank You! It look me 3-4 weeks to work up the courage to do it because this piece was so nice but i was so getting annoyed from just looping a strap under the flap and having the whole thing come undone everytime i opened it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pharmach said:


> Thank You! It look me 3-4 weeks to work up the courage to do it because this piece was so nice but i was so getting annoyed from just looping a strap under the flap and having the whole thing come undone everytime i opened it.


I understand what you mean.  I've actually used the part you used to turn some of my bags to a crossbody bag. But not to an LV bag!


----------



## cajhingle

Poche noe as a crossbody


----------



## chasy.price

pharmach said:


> Adding both a top handle and a chain gives this vintage piece a nice modern look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286519
> View attachment 4286520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼



This is amazing. Do you mind sharing the process of adding rivets???

The newly improved bag looks absolutely fabulous. Practical too!!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

chasy.price said:


> This is amazing. Do you mind sharing the process of adding rivets???
> 
> The newly improved bag looks absolutely fabulous. Practical too!!


Hi! I joined this group on Facebook and one of the admins  (Jessie Rader) posted a tutorial and also sells the d ring rivets. I bought a handheld leather hole punch, punched a hole in the bag in each spot where I wanted to add the rivet and the rivet just screws in (you get two pieces that screw in per d ring rivet). Just 3 easy steps.

I recommend you really think about it before doing it because once you punch that hole, LV won't ever accept the bag for repairs again and the value may go down if you try to resell it. I bought the vintage LV men's clutch quite cheap $150 AUD and the condition wasn't the best so I was content to experiment/use it as a project bag. But I love how it turned out! All Weather, full leather bag and I change out the straps as I please haha


----------



## Tnt123

Wow this is incredible! I’m so impressed!


----------



## paula3boys

Added D rings to Noe Poche (Noe Pouch) so I can add straps


----------



## ahhgoo

This is inspirational. Trying to figure out what to do with my bag. Thanks for the ideas here


----------



## ulla

paula3boys said:


> Added D rings to Noe Poche (Noe Pouch) so I can add straps


What type of D-rings are you using???


----------



## paula3boys

ulla said:


> What type of D-rings are you using???


Got them from Joann's. $2.49 plus tax for set of two.


----------



## gillianna

Does anyone feel that adding D-rings to the canvas can eventually cause the bag to tear from the weight of what is inside the bag?  Or stretch the canvas upwards from the bottom of the D-ring?


----------



## Sunshine mama

gillianna said:


> Does anyone feel that adding D-rings to the canvas can eventually cause the bag to tear from the weight of what is inside the bag?  Or stretch the canvas upwards from the bottom of the D-ring?


You can sandwich a piece of leather in the back between the 2 brass posts for strength.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I added a chain to my large kirigami by punching holes and attaching D rings. 








I used a leather hole punch a mini screwdriver and D rings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I added a chain to my large kirigami by punching holes and attaching D rings.
> 
> View attachment 4328669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328671
> 
> 
> I used a leather hole punch a mini screwdriver and D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328670


Looksc awesome! And wow you are brave!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Looksc awesome! And wow you are brave!!!


Thank you. I know. I was a bit afraid at first but I’ve wanted to do it for awhile now. So I sAid today's the day. No time like the present. And I didn't  make any punching mistakes either.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I know. I was a bit afraid at first but I’ve wanted to do it for awhile now. So I sAid today's the day. No time like the present. And I didn't  make any punching mistakes either.


That would  have been so awful....if you had made  a mistake!


----------



## mangojuice

has anyone here purchased a vachetta strap (non LV) that has patina'ed nicely?


----------



## paula3boys

$70 more than PA, but Noe pouch is much more for the money!




Don’t mind the tape- trying to train drawstring to lay flat


----------



## paula3boys

mangojuice said:


> has anyone here purchased a vachetta strap (non LV) that has patina'ed nicely?


Yes, my mcraftleather strap!


----------



## bayborn

paula3boys said:


> $70 more than PA, but Noe pouch is much more for the money!
> View attachment 4329186
> 
> View attachment 4329187
> 
> Don’t mind the tape- trying to train drawstring to lay flat


But it's so hard to find


----------



## paula3boys

bayborn said:


> But it's so hard to find


It took me 3 days to get one into the store from when I told my SA I wanted it! That was only a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mangojuice

paula3boys said:


> Yes, my mcraftleather strap!


just checked the shop out... looks great! thank you. would you be able to share a pic of how your strap looks now?


----------



## paula3boys

mangojuice said:


> just checked the shop out... looks great! thank you. would you be able to share a pic of how your strap looks now?


It is posted in my pictures above  The vachetta and ebene straps above are both mcraftleather. 2 years old this May


----------



## mangojuice

paula3boys said:


> It is posted in my pictures above  The vachetta and ebene straps above are both mcraftleather. 2 years old this May


woops, didnt realize those were mcraftleather straps. thats awesome!


----------



## Leyahx34

This is how I get 4 keys and a car key inside my key pouch & they all fit & it closes using black cable ties and a tip put the car key in first or whatever is your biggest key and then the smaller keys
Using the cable ties leaving a little room so you can move up & down the chain when needed or u can undo the cable tie when you need to remove/add key

I absolutely love my key pouch been using it for years most useful product I’ve ever purchase can also put cards in but I don’t like how stuffed it gets when I do that with my keys


----------



## feudingfaeries

Johnpauliegal said:


> I added a chain to my large kirigami by punching holes and attaching D rings.
> 
> View attachment 4328669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328671
> 
> 
> I used a leather hole punch a mini screwdriver and D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328670


Would you mind sharing where you got this chain strap? I've been looking for one like it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

feudingfaeries said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got this chain strap? I've been looking for one like it!


Hi no not at all. Actually another member here (sorry forgot who) told me about it from amazon. The only downfall is that it took about 2 weeks to come. 
This is it. The seller is k-craft.


----------



## feudingfaeries

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi no not at all. Actually another member here (sorry forgot who) told me about it from amazon. The only downfall is that it took about 2 weeks to come.
> This is it. The seller is k-craft.
> 
> View attachment 4337462


Thank you so much! I've got time to wait for the strap


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> I added a chain to my large kirigami by punching holes and attaching D rings.
> 
> View attachment 4328669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328671
> 
> 
> I used a leather hole punch a mini screwdriver and D rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328670



This is brilliant!  How did you know where to punch holes?  Did you measure or just eyeball where you thought?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> This is brilliant!  How did you know where to punch holes?  Did you measure or just eyeball where you thought?


Thank you. 

Yes, first I looked to see where I could punch the hole from the edge which would fit the D ring. Then I wanted to make sure the hole was not too close to the top where the vinyl could rip. Next, I wanted to make sure you couldn’t see the rings in the front when the flap was closed.


----------



## 504Crystal

I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


----------



## chowlover2

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


That looks great! You do have steady hands, it looks like it came from LV that way. I'd be happy the way it is, do what makes you happy.


----------



## EmmJay

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed



LOVE!!! LOVE!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## bayborn

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, first I looked to see where I could punch the hole from the edge which would fit the D ring. Then I wanted to make sure the hole was not too close to the top where the vinyl could rip. Next, I wanted to make sure you couldn’t see the rings in the front when the flap was closed.


Where did you get the D rings?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Amazon. I believe I listed it above.


----------



## smittykitty306

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed



This is beautiful.  You could charge to personalize bags and make a fortune!


----------



## gemlover

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


Wow - looks great!  IMHO, the stripes might be too much...I think it's perfect just as it is - you are very artistic


----------



## Firstfullsteps

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


this is so pretty! and i would personally leave it as is. on days when i dont want it to be loud, i would carry the plain side.


----------



## 504Crystal

chowlover2 said:


> That looks great! You do have steady hands, it looks like it came from LV that way. I'd be happy the way it is, do what makes you happy.



Thank you! When I was trying to decide how I wanted to design it, the stripes and initials & the LV symbol were the hardest to choose between. The LV seems to have the vote! 



EmmJay said:


> LOVE!!! LOVE!!! LOVE!!!



Thank you so much!!!



smittykitty306 said:


> This is beautiful.  You could charge to personalize bags and make a fortune!



Thank you, and Really?! I never even knew that was a thing! I should seriously look into offering this 



gemlover said:


> Wow - looks great!  IMHO, the stripes might be too much...I think it's perfect just as it is - you are very artistic



Thank you so much! The LV as is seems to be the popular consensus!


----------



## 504Crystal

Firstfullsteps said:


> this is so pretty! and i would personally leave it as is. on days when i dont want it to be loud, i would carry the plain side.



Thank you! This seems to be the general opinion, I’m going to leave it as is  I’m on the lookout for another LV, one that’s used but with canvas in good condition. Maybe I can do the stripes and initials alone on that bag


----------



## EmmJay

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed



If you were local to me, I would let you paint one of my LVs. I see you’re in NOLA. Who dat!!! 
This could be a great income source for you. If you’re ever in the DFW area, let me know. I’ll pay you to paint my bags, that’s assuming you’re not global by then and I can afford your prices. Lol


----------



## 504Crystal

EmmJay said:


> If you were local to me, I would let you paint one of my LVs. I see you’re in NOLA. Who dat!!!
> This could be a great income source for you. If you’re ever in the DFW area, let me know. I’ll pay you to paint my bags, that’s assuming you’re not global by then and I can afford your prices. Lol



Y’all have me all confident lol! WHO DAT!!! I am going to look into doing paint customizations on bags. I’ve only used this one 2, maybe 3 times since I’ve painted it. I need to make sure that the paint not only looks pretty but also lasts. If I do decide to offer this as a service to people, would you be comfortable with insured shipping? Ion’t really know how much confidence I have in USPS if I’m being honest lol!!


----------



## mangojuice

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


i would leave it as is! same train of thought - its like having two bags! kudos on the custom work, it looks great. what brand of paint did you use? i also have taught myself to do nail art and have been tempting to create my own jun takahashi undercover graphic on a wallet but im so scared of acrylic cracking!


----------



## 504Crystal

mangojuice said:


> i would leave it as is! same train of thought - its like having two bags! kudos on the custom work, it looks great. what brand of paint did you use? i also have taught myself to do nail art and have been tempting to create my own jun takahashi undercover graphic on a wallet but im so scared of acrylic cracking!



Thank you! I think I’ll take everyone’s advice and leave it at is 

I used Angelus black leather paint and Americana DuraClear matte varnish. Michael’s has them both online. Michael’s also has an acrylic finisher but they were out so I took a chance on another varnish. If you look on YouTube at custom Jordan repaints...I tried to use I saw them use. I figured you need extra flexibility for sneakers so that should be more than sufficient for a bag!

I love the Jun Takahashi/Nike collab stuff that I’ve seen online!!! Some Takahashi-esque graphics would look SO bomb against an LV background!! 

Isn’t doing your own nails so satisfying?! When you’re all done and they look exactly how you pictured them?!?


----------



## LuigiZ

lvaddict89 said:


> I put my lock over my luggage tag to weigh it down and prevent it from flipping over to the back
> 
> I use a big plastic shopping bag on either side of my laptop in my keepall 45 to keep it upright so I can use it as an everyday bag


TRY this. i use graffiti clear plastic its removal able works great  ( should be longer but that is all i had at the time


----------



## LuigiZ

arkiemark said:


> 6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:
> View attachment 2974125
> 
> 
> Detail of clip point:
> View attachment 2974126
> 
> 
> LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> 
> Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:
> View attachment 2974128
> 
> 
> I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible:
> View attachment 2974129
> 
> 
> Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:
> View attachment 2974130
> 
> 
> I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:
> View attachment 2974131
> 
> 
> Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:
> View attachment 2974132


my is 98 and i had it hot stamp three 12 weeks. ago. in gold color


----------



## LuigiZ

arkiemark said:


> 6 key multi-cles sometime needs an easy way to attach to a bag D-ring, so used an LV ring key chain hung off one of the key attachments:
> View attachment 2974125
> 
> 
> Detail of clip point:
> View attachment 2974126
> 
> 
> LV ring key chain is awesome, but can sometimes be a bit short, so ordered an extra chain from rebirthday off ebay (lots of people use these for their pochettes) and hacked it to mirror the LV ring keychain:
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> 
> Comparison between LV ring key chain and hacked rebirthday clips and chain:
> View attachment 2974128
> 
> 
> I sometimes use the toiletry pouch 26 as a clutch, but wished it had a strap.  Combined a very small brass key ring w/ the LV dragonne amovible:
> View attachment 2974129
> 
> 
> Overall of toiletry pouch 26 w/ dragon amovible:
> View attachment 2974130
> 
> 
> I wish clochettes would be included with every bag that had keys and locks.  In lieu of that, used one of rebirthday's clips and small keyring to hold keys for my cruiser 45.  Best of all, keys can be removed at any time in case you need to actually lock the bag and leave it in a hotel room:
> View attachment 2974131
> 
> 
> Preloved luggage tag.  Had it hot stamped, but because of the age and patina of the vachetta, the SA said the stamp would be best without any color or foil.  So I got home and colored it (very carefully) with a black sharpie marker.  No fading and just as clear as a normal hot stamp:
> View attachment 2974132


try this easy and cheap


----------



## LuigiZ

sandee19 said:


> great ideas, beautiful bags. keep it coming ladies


ladies what about us guys... i love louie my wife not  she like the H bags LOL


----------



## LuigiZ

Leyahx34 said:


> View attachment 4337281
> View attachment 4337282
> View attachment 4337283
> View attachment 4337284
> View attachment 4337285
> View attachment 4337281
> View attachment 4337282
> View attachment 4337283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I get 4 keys and a car key inside my key pouch & they all fit & it closes using black cable ties and a tip put the car key in first or whatever is your biggest key and then the smaller keys
> Using the cable ties leaving a little room so you can move up & down the chain when needed or u can undo the cable tie when you need to remove/add key
> 
> I absolutely love my key pouch been using it for years most useful product I’ve ever purchase can also put cards in but I don’t like how stuffed it gets when I do that with my keys


please try this, can get smaller are large 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 easy
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Solid-Br...WAAAOSwt0FZCOwG:sc:USPSFirstClass!90034!US!-1


----------



## mangojuice

504Crystal said:


> Thank you! I think I’ll take everyone’s advice and leave it at is
> 
> I used Angelus black leather paint and Americana DuraClear matte varnish. Michael’s has them both online. Michael’s also has an acrylic finisher but they were out so I took a chance on another varnish. If you look on YouTube at custom Jordan repaints...I tried to use I saw them use. I figured you need extra flexibility for sneakers so that should be more than sufficient for a bag!
> 
> I love the Jun Takahashi/Nike collab stuff that I’ve seen online!!! Some Takahashi-esque graphics would look SO bomb against an LV background!!
> 
> Isn’t doing your own nails so satisfying?! When you’re all done and they look exactly how you pictured them?!?


so funny, i was thinking about using the angelus paint but of course was hesitant and paranoid lol. but thanks for the kick in the butt, i think im gonna go for it now! i really want to do the middle finger "monogram" since i cant find the pouch for resale anywhere  i really slept on it when it first came out.

yes. 100%!! at times i want to go to the salon just to feel pampered but i just know nothing is going to come out how i want it to - even down to the length and shape of my toe nails.. im a crazy person lol. i used to do really simple designs on my hands but ive since moved on to purchasing a nail stand, using press on nails, designing those and glueing them on and i absolutely love it. its become a hobby of mine. nice to meet a bag and nail enthusiast


----------



## 504Crystal

mangojuice said:


> so funny, i was thinking about using the angelus paint but of course was hesitant and paranoid lol. but thanks for the kick in the butt, i think im gonna go for it now! i really want to do the middle finger "monogram" since i cant find the pouch for resale anywhere  i really slept on it when it first came out.
> 
> yes. 100%!! at times i want to go to the salon just to feel pampered but i just know nothing is going to come out how i want it to - even down to the length and shape of my toe nails.. im a crazy person lol. i used to do really simple designs on my hands but ive since moved on to purchasing a nail stand, using press on nails, designing those and glueing them on and i absolutely love it. its become a hobby of mine. nice to meet a bag and nail enthusiast



Do it!! Just practice on something else 1st. Also....I used vinyl tape to tape around the pipping and where the handles connect to the purse. Also, I used a lot of thin coats instead of thick coats for the “LV” I did. Because of the bumpy texture of the canvas, the paint wants to run slightly. Thin coats kinda keeps that to a minimum. If you’re not painting the trim, the tapping isn’t necessary.

So I’m not crazy then??? I’m NEVER satisfied when someone else does my nails!!! The shape is ALWAYS off and the acrylic is NEVER laid right lol! I end up mad at myself while I’m doing 60% of job over...kicking myself for waisting the money!  Absolutely great to meet another bag lover and nail diy-er!


----------



## mangojuice

504Crystal said:


> Do it!! Just practice on something else 1st. Also....I used vinyl tape to tape around the pipping and where the handles connect to the purse. Also, I used a lot of thin coats instead of thick coats for the “LV” I did. Because of the bumpy texture of the canvas, the paint wants to run slightly. Thin coats kinda keeps that to a minimum. If you’re not painting the trim, the tapping isn’t necessary.
> 
> So I’m not crazy then??? I’m NEVER satisfied when someone else does my nails!!! The shape is ALWAYS off and the acrylic is NEVER laid right lol! I end up mad at myself while I’m doing 60% of job over...kicking myself for waisting the money!  Absolutely great to meet another bag lover and nail diy-er!


ahh thanks for the tips!


----------



## bayborn

I wish I could do my own nails. Maybe I have shaky hands but I can never get a clean polish look. It's like a 5 year old painted my nails, lol


----------



## 504Crystal

mangojuice said:


> ahh thanks for the tips!


I just realized I didn’t explain what vinyl tape is smh! It’s black electrical tape. Sticks better than any other tape. I had to mask off all of the parts that we need to paint. Also, don’t buy the Angelus vinyl tape....it’s overpriced electrical tape in a different color!


----------



## 504Crystal

bayborn said:


> I wish I could do my own nails. Maybe I have shaky hands but I can never get a clean polish look. It's like a 5 year old painted my nails, lol



There’s this “polish” that you put around your cuticles to help prevent messy nails! It’s almost like putting Elmer’s glue on our hands as kids lol! It peels right off  Just start practicing maybe on your toes! It’s winter...no one will see lol!


----------



## bayborn

504Crystal said:


> There’s this “polish” that you put around your cuticles to help prevent messy nails! It’s almost like putting Elmer’s glue on our hands as kids lol! It peels right off  Just start practicing maybe on your toes! It’s winter...no one will see lol!


Thanks, I didn't know there was such a product. Lol'ing at no one seeing it. I'd be embarrassed if they did, lol


----------



## 504Crystal

bayborn said:


> Thanks, I didn't know there was such a product. Lol'ing at no one seeing it. I'd be embarrassed if they did, lol



Lol!!! Tell whoever doesn’t like it to pay for you to have them done!  I’m going to find the exact name of the product and I’ll come back and tag you! Also, you can get a decent LED light for nails on Amazon and eBay. While you’re teaching yourself, might as well learn with gel polish! They’re not hard to buy and there’s so many quality brands that don’t require a professional license. Sally’s and Walmart has a few to choose from. The lights are cheaper on Amazon and eBay!


----------



## bayborn

504Crystal said:


> Lol!!! Tell whoever doesn’t like it to pay for you to have them done!  I’m going to find the exact name of the product and I’ll come back and tag you! Also, you can get a decent LED light for nails on Amazon and eBay. While you’re teaching yourself, might as well learn with gel polish! They’re not hard to buy and there’s so many quality brands that don’t require a professional license. Sally’s and Walmart has a few to choose from. The lights are cheaper on Amazon and eBay!


Thank you so much, I need all the help and practice I can get, lol


----------



## gillianna

bayborn said:


> Thank you so much, I need all the help and practice I can get, lol



I had the salon Shellac gel polish kit before it hit most salons,  did my nails and toes for years with great results.   
But once I discovered the powder dip nail after seeing my daughter get it done at a salon I am hooked....so much easier to do. As long as one applies thin coats and does not get the activator/hardener products on their cuticles you can end up with perfect nails.  I will never go back to gel nails.  I also feel I can do a better job than the local salons here.  Have not been impressed with any of my friends nails who have had it done.  A few now after seeing how easy it is to do are now doing their own. 
You tube videos have some great step by step directions on this.


----------



## gillianna

504Crystal said:


> Lol!!! Tell whoever doesn’t like it to pay for you to have them done!  I’m going to find the exact name of the product and I’ll come back and tag you! Also, you can get a decent LED light for nails on Amazon and eBay. While you’re teaching yourself, might as well learn with gel polish! They’re not hard to buy and there’s so many quality brands that don’t require a professional license. Sally’s and Walmart has a few to choose from. The lights are cheaper on Amazon and eBay!



Great nail info.  Your purse came out beautiful.  Enjoy wearing it.  
Question, and recommendations for the best nail silk wrap product.  I found a bottle of Avon nail experts silk wrap treatment and have been using it daily for one week with no polish on my nails.... ( am painting some doors so I didn’t want polish on.  My nails have grown and feel super strong where I have no desire to even think they need polish right now.  I am happy with the product but believe it is discontinued.  I am really impressed with the results. Strong nails that don’t bend or break.


----------



## 504Crystal

bayborn said:


> Thank you so much, I need all the help and practice I can get, lol



You’re welcome! 



gillianna said:


> I had the salon Shellac gel polish kit before it hit most salons,  did my nails and toes for years with great results.
> But once I discovered the powder dip nail after seeing my daughter get it done at a salon I am hooked....so much easier to do. As long as one applies thin coats and does not get the activator/hardener products on their cuticles you can end up with perfect nails.  I will never go back to gel nails.  I also feel I can do a better job than the local salons here.  Have not been impressed with any of my friends nails who have had it done.  A few now after seeing how easy it is to do are now doing their own.
> You tube videos have some great step by step directions on this.



I live for a good YouTube tutorial! Lol. I know my local Walmart started carrying Revel nail dip kits and amazon sells some too. I’m an acrylic girl myself. I’ve had this overlay on my nails for sooooooo long! 



gillianna said:


> Great nail info.  Your purse came out beautiful.  Enjoy wearing it.
> Question, and recommendations for the best nail silk wrap product.  I found a bottle of Avon nail experts silk wrap treatment and have been using it daily for one week with no polish on my nails.... ( am painting some doors so I didn’t want polish on.  My nails have grown and feel super strong where I have no desire to even think they need polish right now.  I am happy with the product but believe it is discontinued.  I am really impressed with the results. Strong nails that don’t bend or break.



I wish I had a suggestion for you! I’m an acrylic overlay girl myself


----------



## 504Crystal

I didn’t intend for those pictures to be so large! I also didn’t mean to hijack this topic. I’m new to forums and I don’t wanna break any rules


----------



## bayborn

504Crystal said:


> I didn’t intend for those pictures to be so large! I also didn’t mean to hijack this topic. I’m new to forums and I don’t wanna break any rules


Great pics though


----------



## bayborn

gillianna said:


> I had the salon Shellac gel polish kit before it hit most salons,  did my nails and toes for years with great results.
> But once I discovered the powder dip nail after seeing my daughter get it done at a salon I am hooked....so much easier to do. As long as one applies thin coats and does not get the activator/hardener products on their cuticles you can end up with perfect nails.  I will never go back to gel nails.  I also feel I can do a better job than the local salons here.  Have not been impressed with any of my friends nails who have had it done.  A few now after seeing how easy it is to do are now doing their own.
> You tube videos have some great step by step directions on this.


Do you know if you can use the "elmers" like "polish" that you put around you cuticles that peel off with the powder dip nail products? 
And to stay on topic, maybe LV can come out with some nail LV stickers or something.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed



Wow. Don’t know how I missed this!  Absolutely gorgeous!   Great job!


----------



## 504Crystal

bayborn said:


> Do you know if you can use the "elmers" like "polish" that you put around you cuticles that peel off with the powder dip nail products?
> And to stay on topic, maybe LV can come out with some nail LV stickers or something.



Thank you! Mannnnnn......Those would be soooooo nice!!!! I wonder how much LV would charge?


----------



## 504Crystal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. Don’t know how I missed this!  Absolutely gorgeous!   Great job!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## LuigiZ

my key hacks 
Note: have to drill out the key hole.. do not use one bit but three helps with the hole and a cleaner drill..


----------



## 504Crystal

LuigiZ said:


> my key hacks
> Note: have to drill out the key hole.. do not use one bit but three helps with the hole and a cleaner drill..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343122
> View attachment 4343123
> View attachment 4343124
> View attachment 4343125



This is such a good idea!


----------



## mangojuice

504Crystal said:


> I just realized I didn’t explain what vinyl tape is smh! It’s black electrical tape. Sticks better than any other tape. I had to mask off all of the parts that we need to paint. Also, don’t buy the Angelus vinyl tape....it’s overpriced electrical tape in a different color!


lol good looking out! thank you so much


----------



## sda244

Inspired by this YouTube video, I had my Neverfull pouch modified to make crossbody as an option. I was really nervous to have it done, but I know I'll use it more if I can carry it handsfree, and using my bags is key for me! 

I got the leather tab and strap from MCraftLeather on Etsy, and had a cobbler sew it on.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sda244 said:


> Inspired by this YouTube video, I had my Neverfull pouch modified to make crossbody as an option. I was really nervous to have it done, but I know I'll use it more if I can carry it handsfree, and using my bags is key for me!
> 
> I got the leather tab and strap from MCraftLeather on Etsy, and had a cobbler sew it on.


You are brave. I love it.


----------



## stylistbydesign

sda244 said:


> Inspired by this YouTube video, I had my Neverfull pouch modified to make crossbody as an option. I was really nervous to have it done, but I know I'll use it more if I can carry it handsfree, and using my bags is key for me!
> 
> I got the leather tab and strap from MCraftLeather on Etsy, and had a cobbler sew it on.


Nice to see those tabs in action!  I've looked at them several times, and have ordered straps from MCraft that I love.  I don't know if you would wear it this way, but I could see a belt bag from that, too (using a wide canvas strap that attaches to the D rings).  I sometimes wear one of my Gucci pouches as a belt bag, or belt bag across the body.  Enjoy your revamped pochette!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sda244 said:


> Inspired by this YouTube video, I had my Neverfull pouch modified to make crossbody as an option. I was really nervous to have it done, but I know I'll use it more if I can carry it handsfree, and using my bags is key for me!
> 
> I got the leather tab and strap from MCraftLeather on Etsy, and had a cobbler sew it on.


That's cool! Do you have a modshot?


----------



## mangojuice

really really silly question here-

ive seen a handful of people on here talk about mcraftleather's straps and they look absolutely beautiful. ive been interested in buying one for my nano speedy as i really want a removable strap for it. this will require me to cut off the non-removeable strap it came with (i know it's insane. don't crucify me ). i know that mcraftsleather straps are real vachetta, so does that guarantee that the strap will patina as the original LV strap would? thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mangojuice said:


> really really silly question here-
> 
> ive seen a handful of people on here talk about mcraftleather's straps and they look absolutely beautiful. ive been interested in buying one for my nano speedy as i really want a removable strap for it. this will require me to cut off the non-removeable strap it came with (i know it's insane. don't crucify me ). i know that mcraftsleather straps are real vachetta, so does that guarantee that the strap will patina as the original LV strap would? thanks in advance.


Ok so if you were to cut the strap, I would actually buy an LV Vachetta strap. I myself had old preloved bags that I had no issue with cutting them but with a new bag I would get a new strap.


----------



## mangojuice

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok so if you were to cut the strap, I would actually buy an LV Vachetta strap. I myself had old preloved bags that I had no issue with cutting them but with a new bag I would get a new strap.


ugh, ive been thinking about it. i honestly just cant fathom buying a strap when i could instead purchase a key pouch. im leaning toward the LV strap only for the peace of mind with the patina. but im really dragging my feet towards that route lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


Lv should get ideas from you! The bag looks awesome. How long did it take to do the piping?


----------



## paula3boys

mangojuice said:


> really really silly question here-
> 
> ive seen a handful of people on here talk about mcraftleather's straps and they look absolutely beautiful. ive been interested in buying one for my nano speedy as i really want a removable strap for it. this will require me to cut off the non-removeable strap it came with (i know it's insane. don't crucify me ). i know that mcraftsleather straps are real vachetta, so does that guarantee that the strap will patina as the original LV strap would? thanks in advance.


I have an mcraftleather vachetta strap and it has been developing a beautiful patina just like any LV vachetta strap would.


----------



## Melfontana

mangojuice said:


> really really silly question here-
> 
> ive seen a handful of people on here talk about mcraftleather's straps and they look absolutely beautiful. ive been interested in buying one for my nano speedy as i really want a removable strap for it. this will require me to cut off the non-removeable strap it came with (i know it's insane. don't crucify me ). i know that mcraftsleather straps are real vachetta, so does that guarantee that the strap will patina as the original LV strap would? thanks in advance.



I was also thinking of cutting my strap off the Odeon because I too prefer the swivel of the detachable strap. Someone on this forum suggested - instead of “cut” off the strap why not “unstitch” the threads [emoji4]
Idk y I didn’t think of this .... facepalm


----------



## mangojuice

paula3boys said:


> I have an mcraftleather vachetta strap and it has been developing a beautiful patina just like any LV vachetta strap would.


i think ive seen a pic of your strap here. i guess im just concerned that with years to come it may not get as dark as the vachetta handles on my bag. thanks for the info. will be thinking about this for days to come lol


----------



## mangojuice

Melfontana said:


> I was also thinking of cutting my strap off the Odeon because I too prefer the swivel of the detachable strap. Someone on this forum suggested - instead of “cut” off the strap why not “unstitch” the threads [emoji4]
> Idk y I didn’t think of this .... facepalm


this would be great. i wonder if its an option for my bag. i believe above the stitching around the D ring, the strap is glued to itself. gotta take a look when i can!


----------



## LVforValentine

mangojuice said:


> really really silly question here-
> 
> ive seen a handful of people on here talk about mcraftleather's straps and they look absolutely beautiful. ive been interested in buying one for my nano speedy as i really want a removable strap for it. this will require me to cut off the non-removeable strap it came with (i know it's insane. don't crucify me ). i know that mcraftsleather straps are real vachetta, so does that guarantee that the strap will patina as the original LV strap would? thanks in advance.


I bought an mcraft strap for my PA as soon as I got it. Periodically I use the short strap the PA came with but mostly the long. It has developed the exact same patina as the tab on the PA and I've had it for 2 years. I often forget that the strap isn't from LV, I wouldn't hesitate to buy more for other bags.


----------



## mangojuice

LVforValentine said:


> I bought an mcraft strap for my PA as soon as I got it. Periodically I use the short strap the PA came with but mostly the long. It has developed the exact same patina as the tab on the PA and I've had it for 2 years. I often forget that the strap isn't from LV, I wouldn't hesitate to buy more for other bags.


thanks for the info! really giving me something to think about lol


----------



## kellycsey5

pharmach said:


> Adding both a top handle and a chain gives this vintage piece a nice modern look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286519
> View attachment 4286520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


So cool! Where did you get the top handle to attach? That makes it look so fresh and young!


----------



## 504Crystal

Sunshine mama said:


> Lv should get ideas from you! The bag looks awesome. How long did it take to do the piping?



Thank you! I’d be happy if they periodically threw a couple bags my way as payment! 

What took me the longest was really taping off the areas of purse that I didn’t want paint to get on. I used that black electrical tape instead of masking tape or freezer tape. It stuck the best, has a decent amount of stretch so taping around any odd shaped areas was fairly easy. Any of the adhesive that may have stuck to the purse after removing the tape was easily removed with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol. It didn’t damage the canvas in any way. If I had to guesstimate how long the piping took me I’d say maybe 5 minutes to paint and I used a heat gun for a few minutes in between coats. I bought this heat gun from Walmart for about $25! In total I’d say 30-45 minutes and I did 4 layers of paint. To seal the paint I used Angelus Matte Leather finisher. I used Angelus paints as well. I ordered them from Michael’s. 

I’m actually working on updating another older bag that was stained. I lost the pictures that I took before I started tho


----------



## bayborn

504Crystal said:


> Thank you! I’d be happy if they periodically threw a couple bags my way as payment!
> 
> What took me the longest was really taping off the areas of purse that I didn’t want paint to get on. I used that black electrical tape instead of masking tape or freezer tape. It stuck the best, has a decent amount of stretch so taping around any odd shaped areas was fairly easy. Any of the adhesive that may have stuck to the purse after removing the tape was easily removed with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol. It didn’t damage the canvas in any way. If I had to guesstimate how long the piping took me I’d say maybe 5 minutes to paint and I used a heat gun for a few minutes in between coats. I bought this heat gun from Walmart for about $25! In total I’d say 30-45 minutes and I did 4 layers of paint. To seal the paint I used Angelus Matte Leather finisher. I used Angelus paints as well. I ordered them from Michael’s.
> 
> I’m actually working on updating another older bag that was stained. I lost the pictures that I took before I started tho


Amazing, not only would I have not been able to do this without getting paint allover the bag (I can't even paint my fingernails without it looking like a 5 year old did them) but I certain wouldn't have been able to do it with long nails. The LV with the red trim looks great. LV needs to contact and hire you to help them design some bags.


----------



## 504Crystal

So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.


----------



## 504Crystal

bayborn said:


> Amazing, not only would I have not been able to do this without getting paint allover the bag (I can't even paint my fingernails without it looking like a 5 year old did them) but I certain wouldn't have been able to do it with long nails. The LV with the red trim looks great. LV needs to contact and hire you to help them design some bags.



I’d jump on that opportunity SOOOOOOO fast! I’m serious about them paying me in bags tho  

I have long nails majority of the times. I’m also a self taught nail technician so I’m sure that has taught me how to pay attention to minute details with a straight hand!


----------



## EmmJay

504Crystal said:


> So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.



GORGEOUS!!! You brought new life to this Papillon bag. Sooooooooooo pretty!!! You’re very talented. Let’s us know how this wears in the coming months.


----------



## Guy Chanon

504Crystal said:


> So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.


It's stunning. Great job!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

504Crystal said:


> So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.



Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous 

You are so very talented!


----------



## Sunshine mama

504Crystal said:


> So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.


Wow beautiful! The painting looks perfect!!! What kind of brush/ paint did you use?? And how long does it take to paint the edges?


----------



## Jeslow823

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed



It looks awesome! Nice work! You ladies are all so brave! Painting and hole punching your bags! I give you all credit! Very clever!


----------



## 504Crystal

EmmJay said:


> GORGEOUS!!! You brought new life to this Papillon bag. Sooooooooooo pretty!!! You’re very talented. Let’s us know how this wears in the coming months.


I certainly will!!! I used an Angelus brand acrylic finisher to seal in all the work. I’ll be paying close attention to the piping. I’m an ole New Orleans girl that does NOT believe in placing my purses on the ground so we’ll see! Lol



Guy Chanon said:


> It's stunning. Great job!


Thank you!!!



Johnpauliegal said:


> Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous
> 
> You are so very talented!


Thank you so much! I owe my steady hands to always being pretty artistic and doing nails for YEARS LOL



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow beautiful! The painting looks perfect!!! What kind of brush/ paint did you use?? And how long does it take to paint the edges?


Thank you!!! I actually bought a cheap set of brushes from Michael’s. That way it doesn’t bother me to throw one out if it gets rough. I used Angelus leather paint and finisher. They have a website and Michael’s carries them online too. The longest part was taping off the areas that I didn’t want paint getting on. Electric tape is virtual MAGIC for this step! Because of the texture of the Monogram LV...you’ll have A LITTLE bit of seepage. I took a pointy pair of tweezers and carefully picked off the parts that I could see. Your tape job determines how much touching up you’ll have to do. I have a heat gun ($25ish from Walmart) and using that in between layers of paint cuts down time tremendously! I hope this helped!!!



Jeslow823 said:


> It looks awesome! Nice work! You ladies are all so brave! Painting and hole punching your bags! I give you all credit! Very clever!


 Thank you! It’s a bit nerve racking I can honestly say. I mean you’re essentially voiding any warranties LV would give. That said...if you’ve spent ALL that coinage and the purse ends up not being a practical use for you. It’ll sit in the closet. Also...$600-700 to replace the leather may seem expensive to some. This is a way to give an old friend a new “outfit” ☺️


----------



## BleuSaphir

I used my DE key pouch with my MCM lanyard leather strap to use it as a lanyard.


----------



## Melfontana

BleuSaphir said:


> I used my DE key pouch with my MCM lanyard leather strap to use it as a lanyard.
> View attachment 4357962



You wear that around your neck!?!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Melfontana said:


> You wear that around your neck!?!



Yup


----------



## TXLVlove

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


This is amazing.  I love the personalized look.  Rock that bag, girl!


----------



## 504Crystal

TXLVlove said:


> This is amazing.  I love the personalized look.  Rock that bag, girl!


 Thank you love!


----------



## EmmJay

DE Mini PA worn as a belt bag. Cannot wait for warmer weather.


----------



## EmmJay

Dauphine chain and another random chain on my PM.


----------



## milhouse13

Do any Noe Pouch owners have some crossbody or hand-held mods that don't involve invasive surgery?  I'm hoping to avoid poking holes in the lining!


----------



## paula3boys

milhouse13 said:


> Do any Noe Pouch owners have some crossbody or hand-held mods that don't involve invasive surgery?  I'm hoping to avoid poking holes in the lining!



I didn’t poke holes in mine. Purchased D rings at Joanne’s Fabric store then used two pliers to pull them open and slip through existing holes. 

My Instagram has pictures @tiffanyandlouisv


----------



## Kitty157

My Noe BB with a Melie strap, Mcraftleather strap keeper and luggage tag.


----------



## Amc6940

It’s not the most innovative hack but I recently converted my Looping MM and GM to crossbody bags. I used an MCraft Leather strap for the GM and I purchased a monogram strap for the MM. I will probably alternate the straps as on both bags depending on my feelings for the day.


----------



## EmmJay

Amc6940 said:


> It’s not the most innovative hack but I recently converted my Looping MM and GM to crossbody bags. I used an MCraft Leather strap for the GM and I purchased a monogram strap for the MM. I will probably alternate the straps as on both bags depending on my feelings for the day.



Love this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

504Crystal said:


> Thank you! I’d be happy if they periodically threw a couple bags my way as payment!
> 
> What took me the longest was really taping off the areas of purse that I didn’t want paint to get on. I used that black electrical tape instead of masking tape or freezer tape. It stuck the best, has a decent amount of stretch so taping around any odd shaped areas was fairly easy. Any of the adhesive that may have stuck to the purse after removing the tape was easily removed with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol. It didn’t damage the canvas in any way. If I had to guesstimate how long the piping took me I’d say maybe 5 minutes to paint and I used a heat gun for a few minutes in between coats. I bought this heat gun from Walmart for about $25! In total I’d say 30-45 minutes and I did 4 layers of paint. To seal the paint I used Angelus Matte Leather finisher. I used Angelus paints as well. I ordered them from Michael’s.
> 
> I’m actually working on updating another older bag that was stained. I lost the pictures that I took before I started tho


Thank you for your tricks! Love the electrical tape idea and the heat gun idea!


----------



## Shoppinmel

504Crystal said:


> So I’m working on another bag, buuuuuuut this time I lost the few “before” pics that I took before. The piping had a very sizable wine stain on both sides. Years ago I knocked over a full glass of red wine and ruined my bag. I never thought about painting it until recently. I was caught between painting the trim black, use a honey colored paint or change it COMPLETELY!  I was inspired by this LV NéoNoé bucket with red trim. The red trim had black edge coating on it and I HAD to try and recreate this modern color choice on an older bag. Here’s the bag that inspired me AND my updated/hacked monogram Papillon 30.



This looks awesome!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Amc6940 said:


> It’s not the most innovative hack but I recently converted my Looping MM and GM to crossbody bags. I used an MCraft Leather strap for the GM and I purchased a monogram strap for the MM. I will probably alternate the straps as on both bags depending on my feelings for the day.


Love this.  Where do you purchase the hardware for the loops on the side?


----------



## EmmJay

Check out kkleathergoods for some ways to customize your LV.


----------



## Jeny09

mtstmichel said:


> Here you go.



Looks really good!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jeny09

Lvxqueenx3 said:


> I'm not really sure if this is considered a "hack" but after many months and procrastination I finally finished my project.  May I present my strassed mono favorite mm.



Wow this is gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

umamanikam said:


> Also have cinched the sides with a pearl necklace shortener.



Ooh I like this idea!! [emoji7]


----------



## Lvxqueenx3

Jeny09 said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## BleuSaphir

EmmJay said:


> Check out kkleathergoods for some ways to customize your LV.




Oh...I would definitely think about buying the Steamer eclipse backpack and go through them to customize the backpack.


----------



## TXLVlove

Has anyone taken the strap off the Odeon to use Mono straps?  Or other straps?


----------



## SatinDoll

Loving this thread. I see so many ideas. 
I also see a bag or two that I should've kept, and converted. I know what to do in the future. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vargagirl

Does anyone wear their mini Pochette as a belt bag? 
I’m curious as to what strap you might use. I’ve tried the adjustable monogram strap but it’s too big. 
Thanks!


----------



## LuxuriousBaby213

vargagirl said:


> Does anyone wear their mini Pochette as a belt bag?
> I’m curious as to what strap you might use. I’ve tried the adjustable monogram strap but it’s too big.
> Thanks!


If you go back a page or two someone posted a pic. Looks like they used a chain, not sure from where.


----------



## lvlove1854

EmmJay said:


> Check out kkleathergoods for some ways to customize your LV.



I worked with her before, she did awesome work btw. Pics of three items I don with her. I love customization.


----------



## jmerk28

I decided to take the rings out of my GM agenda but can’t seem to figure out how to get these little pegs that held the screws out. Has anyone successfully removed these or am I stuck with them? It’s not a huge deal because I’ll only be using it when the planner is open so I won’t even see them but aesthetically I’d like them out if I can get them out without ruining the agenda.


----------



## noahhoke

My mother cut off the side cinch straps on my old Neverfull GM Damier Ebene, and she loves it.  I had gotten a cinch strap caught on a door and it had broken off, so she just finished the entire thing off LOL!  Still works as a great bag for work/travel as she uses it, and it still looks decent!  Someone called her out about it being a "fake bag" because it didn't have the cinch straps on it anymore and her response was "1. It IS real, and 2. If I pay this much for a bag I can do whatever the hell I want to it!"


----------



## loveglitzer

pharmach said:


> Adding both a top handle and a chain gives this vintage piece a nice modern look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286519
> View attachment 4286520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


Love it. Could you please give us a picture how it looks on the inside where you have positioned the screw in hooks?


----------



## loveglitzer

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


Totally loving it. I think the shine is gorgeous and you should enjoy the shine as long as it lasts. I also love the uniqueness of it


----------



## loveglitzer

I hoped to see some hacks fixing a chipped NF trimming? Did anyone try anything to fix a chip or crack in a DE NF ??


----------



## Amc6940

TXLVlove said:


> Love this.  Where do you purchase the hardware for the loops on the side?



I purchased these from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/DGOL-Chicago...66RZ608YBR9&psc=1&refRID=75EH3CYJZ66RZ608YBR9

I also purchased these from Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/503383714/5-sets-solid-brass-connector-joint?ref=yr_purchases

They were comparable but the Amazon ones are Prime so they came in 2 days. The Etsy grommets were from China so it took a couple weeks.


----------



## Emsidee

loveglitzer said:


> I hoped to see some hacks fixing a chipped NF trimming? Did anyone try anything to fix a chip or crack in a DE NF ??


I think replacing it is €50. Restoring it yourself could cause LV to never repair the bag again.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Ok um...what bag??? You’re so pretty I’m not even looking at the bag! 



LVorDie said:


> Opinions welcome! What do you think of the Petite Malle with the mono strap!? I'm kinda not hating it!!!? All constructive and kind feedback is appreciated! [emoji8] #LVorDie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793893
> View attachment 3793895


----------



## loveglitzer

Emsidee said:


> I think replacing it is €50. Restoring it yourself could cause LV to never repair the bag again.


I see your point - totally forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## Fierymo

Here is my Ravello PM.  I do like the short strap but decided to add a long chain shoulder strap to just to make it more functional. The D-rings on the bag are quite thick so a standard clasp won't fit.  I had few LV key ring holders/extenders and simply added them to a gold chain strap I had from another bag.  
When I am not using the short strap I turn it on its reverse so it sits beneath the bag. Looks good!


----------



## katandkay

504Crystal said:


> I’m not sure if this is considered a “hack” but here goes! This Damier Azur Speedy 30 was given to me back in 2009. It originally had the vachetta leather trim and handles. This was the 1st LV bag that I ever owned. I’m new to the LV game and I knew absolutely NOTHING about caring for vachetta leather. Needless to say I trashed the handles and no amount of cleaning that I tried made any difference. I packed her away and never used it again. I was recently inspired by the Monogram bags with black leather trim so I just said “what the hell”! It wasn’t like I was using the bag anyway. I’m pretty artistic and I also am a self taught nail tech so I have very steady hands. I painted all the trim black with acrylic leather paint and used a satin finish as a top coat. I wanted them to be just a little shiny buuuuuut it came out way shinier than I expected  I then printed an enlarged LV symbol from the internet and traced it onto the bag. I used the same paint and I am sooooooooo pleased with how it came out (besides the shiny black that is). I only painted one side, but I think I want to do something to the other side.  Maybe a “racing stripe” down the center of the other side with my initials? I don’t know...what do you ladies think?  Do you think that’ll be too much? I’m thinking it’ll give me the option of wearing either side and it would be like having 2 bags instead of one. All suggestions are welcomed


This actually looks great with the black trim and handles. Makes the DA really pop!


----------



## LadyVintageBags

kellycsey5 said:


> So cool! Where did you get the top handle to attach? That makes it look so fresh and young!


Hello! I purchased it from eBay. I bought a set of 2 one black and one tan. I have found it very useful as I am a top handle kind of girl, I also think a top handle makes bags easier to handle

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/123416409727


----------



## LadyVintageBags

loveglitzer said:


> Love it. Could you please give us a picture how it looks on the inside where you have positioned the screw in hooks?



Mistake #1 that I made when punching the first hole (the left hole) 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 was not checking where the hole would land on the inside of the bag. It landed right on the stitching line so therefore I punched a hole right on the stitches and broke the stitches  . To try and prevent further damage to the and prevent loosening I painted over the top of the stitches with clear nail polish to lock the thread down in place. After feeling horrified from my terrible mistake during the punching of the first hole, I took better care in lining up the position of the second hole and made it a few milimeters higher so as to not repeat the same mistake hahah


----------



## leooh

Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection

Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


----------



## chloebagfreak

leooh said:


> Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection
> 
> Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


That is so cute I had no idea inserts had that ring! Love the strap!


----------



## leooh

chloebagfreak said:


> That is so cute I had no idea inserts had that ring! Love the strap!


Thank you! I think this version is a tad too tall, but well it serves it’s purpose. I love this strap too, especially with the embroidery. I’ve never found a matching bag for it (it’s a awkward length) until now...


----------



## missconvy

leooh said:


> Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection
> 
> Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


Where did you find this lovely insert?


----------



## BrodyAlice

mtstmichel said:


> Here you go.


I love this and love that you made it work for you.. it looks great!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leooh said:


> Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection
> 
> Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


I love it!  I was thinking about purchasing this particular color but wasn’t sure if it would work  with a navy blue dress. Is your dress navy?  It’s hsrd to tell on my phone. Thanks for the visuals.


----------



## leooh

missconvy said:


> Where did you find this lovely insert?


Thanks I bought it on the taobao international app... There’re lots of inserts for luxury bags, guess it’s similar to buying on amazon? I think it makes the space constricted though. Think I like it better as a clutch..


----------



## leooh

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it!  I was thinking about purchasing this particular color but wasn’t sure if it would work  with a navy blue dress. Is your dress navy?  It’s hsrd to tell on my phone. Thanks for the visuals.


Yes my dress is navy too! Think it would blend right in, I’d personally add an accessory to make it pop, or other colours with it. I’m no stylist though


----------



## leooh

Hack number 2! So happy with how it turned out!PM strap goes with everything!


----------



## ditzydi

lcfromyny said:


> I have been searching the forum to see if there any innovative ideas for the vintage pochette and i have not found any. I have a pre-loved vintage pochette and it doesnt come with the D ring and the strap is clipped to the zipper. Any suggestions/ideas on how i can add a strap to transform this bag into a cross body bag???
> 
> Would love to hear some.


Just curious but what year is yours?


----------



## lcfromyny

ditzydi said:


> Just curious but what year is yours?



If im reading this correct, France, May of 94.


----------



## Flawlv

paula3boys said:


> Added D rings to Noe Poche (Noe Pouch) so I can add straps


Do you need to cut the microfiber inside for D ring? Do you mind posting pic of inside so i can get the idea? Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

Flawlv said:


> Do you need to cut the microfiber inside for D ring? Do you mind posting pic of inside so i can get the idea? Thank you


I did not cut anything. The holes are already there. The D ring comes apart and you put one side in one hole and the other side in the other hole then cramp them together while being cautious so it does not cause damage (it is a risk you take). There is a YouTube video someone did on it that you can look up.


----------



## ThuyRollo

leooh said:


> Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection
> 
> Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


Please post the link where you got the insert, tia.


----------



## ThuyRollo

leooh said:


> Hi all! Not innovative, but I received the insert I bought online for my TP26, and just wanted to show the photos.. I think the indigo epi went well with a strap that I have in my collection
> 
> Sorry for the modeling shots, I only have this tiny full length mirror at home!


May I ask for the link of the insert, thanks.


----------



## ThuyRollo

Link for the insert please.


----------



## Hepill9

Liked a similar bag on Pinterest and decided to remake mine, they had refurbished a project bag, mine wasn’t damaged so didn’t cut or punch holes,really like how it turned out ...


----------



## Fierymo

I have been  meaning to share my Compiegne Pochette  restoration.  I have both sizes.


Lovely vintage pieces and the quality is amazing. Fully leather lined however these are known to have sticky and peeling pockets.
Here's my fix.





I removed the original leather peeling lining using a brush, cleaned it out painted the lining backing with a fabric paint. Once dried I sealed it and voila.
I'm not sure whether the Compiegne was designed as a toiletry pouch or clutch.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Fierymo said:


> I have been  meaning to share my Compiegne Pochette  restoration.  I have both sizes.
> View attachment 4648337
> 
> Lovely vintage pieces and the quality is amazing. Fully leather lined however these are known to have sticky and peeling pockets.
> Here's my fix.
> View attachment 4648336
> 
> View attachment 4648338
> 
> 
> I removed the original leather peeling lining using a brush, cleaned it out painted the lining backing with a fabric paint. Once dried I sealed it and voila.
> I'm not sure whether the Compiegne was designed as a toiletry pouch or clutch.


This looks great, I have mono and Epi Trocadero’s with the same sticky pockets. I removed the stickiness but hadn’t thought of lining with something else.


----------



## Fierymo

Bags_4_life said:


> This looks great, I have mono and Epi Trocadero’s with the same sticky pockets. I removed the stickiness but hadn’t thought of lining with something else.


I just didn't like the way it looked once I had removed the peeling lining. I have a


Bags_4_life said:


> This looks great, I have mono and Epi Trocadero’s with the same sticky pockets. I removed the stickiness but hadn’t thought of lining with something else.


I just did not like the way it looked once I had removed the peeling lining. I have a vintage Bordeaux  2 way clutch and a  Pochette Chaillot  Epi GM, I used a fabric similar to faux suede to re-line  the interior pockets


----------



## Hepill9

The strap of this trocadero was cracking a little, I didn’t want it to break at an inopportune time,so I glued this animal print trim and tied some leather string at the ends to make it stronger, maybe later I can replace the strap


----------



## staceyjan

Wanted to say thank you for the person that posted the Cles on resting on top of the steering wheel.  My primary car has a push start so I never have to worry about taking out a key but when I had my other car it was an inconvenience with the car key.  This solved the problem without weighing down the starter.


----------



## eena1230

Finally got the Toiletry 26 and found a conversion kit so I can use it as a shoulder bag...


----------



## TXLVlove

Can you share your conversion kit?


----------



## purpleboots

Has anyone tried lengthening the strap for Thames PM to make it crossbody length?  How do you think that would look?  Any ideas on where I can get a strap with buckles to match that I can add to it?  TIA!


----------



## EmmJay

purpleboots said:


> Has anyone tried lengthening the strap for Thames PM to make it crossbody length?  How do you think that would look?  Any ideas on where I can get a strap with buckles to match that I can add to it?  TIA!


Check out Mcraft Leather on Etsy. She did something similar for another bag. 
https://etsy.me/2ftVsQ6


----------



## purpleboots

EmmJay said:


> Check out Mcraft Leather on Etsy. She did something similar for another bag.
> https://etsy.me/2ftVsQ6


that's perfect!  thank you!


----------



## purpleboots

EmmJay said:


> Check out Mcraft Leather on Etsy. She did something similar for another bag.
> https://etsy.me/2ftVsQ6


I just messaged them and they don't make a strap wide enough for Thames!    do you know of any other place that might have it.


----------



## roxies_mom

purpleboots said:


> I just messaged them and they don't make a strap wide enough for Thames!    do you know of any other place that might have it.


Have you tried Mautto?
https://www.mautto.com/


----------



## KEW84

EmmJay said:


> Check out kkleathergoods for some ways to customize your LV.



EmmJay have you used this service?? Their stuff looks amazing!


----------



## leooh

I’ve been wearing my red Noe so much, since I’ve 
1. switched out the strap for the mini dauphine leather strap.
2. switched out the leather cord for a cord with sliders (like the neo noe cord), which i had on a random bag I had before, non-luxury.

Previously, the shoulder strap was too thick and stiff and kept falling off my shoulders. The cord was annoying even after I tried numerous ways to tie it differently. 

Now the beautiful red Noe is in frequent use, which makes me very happy!


----------



## Nivahra

I want to wear my Double Zip Pochette on my shoulder and thought of buying a shorter strap. But then I used a hair tie and was able to double the strap, so it has a good length for shoulder carry [emoji5]
Not well explained, but maybe pictures will help better:


----------



## cherrifoam

Fierymo said:


> I have been  meaning to share my Compiegne Pochette  restoration.  I have both sizes.
> View attachment 4648337
> 
> Lovely vintage pieces and the quality is amazing. Fully leather lined however these are known to have sticky and peeling pockets.
> Here's my fix.
> View attachment 4648336
> 
> View attachment 4648338
> 
> 
> I removed the original leather peeling lining using a brush, cleaned it out painted the lining backing with a fabric paint. Once dried I sealed it and voila.
> I'm not sure whether the Compiegne was designed as a toiletry pouch or clutch.


 wow this came out great! looks so fresh with the new vachetta!


----------



## grapefruitjuce

Finally tried this. Added D rings to the loops of the multicolor cosmetic pouch and attached a black crossbody strap from the Palm Springs Mini. Going to switch between this black strap and a vachetta one from the Favorite MM.


----------



## paula3boys

For those who like the multi Pochette strap but prefer without large writing (and without hefty price)


Ordered this strap from Amazon. They have other colors but this was my favorite


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> For those who like the multi Pochette strap but prefer without large writing (and without hefty price)
> View attachment 4712501
> 
> Ordered this strap from Amazon. They have other colors but this was my favorite


Do you like the quality?


----------



## paula3boys

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like the quality?



I haven’t received mine. These are pics from listing and LVs multi Pochette picture to compare to. It has good reviews about quality so I’m anxiously awaiting to see for myself!


----------



## ncabahug

Oo my kind of thread!
Has anybody managed to shorten the chain straps of the Vavin PM, temporarily or permanently? I tried tying the straps together under the flap or looping it under the flap (like I do with the Chanel Jumbo), but the empreinte leather is no where near as stiff as the caviar, so I'm concerned the flap will collapse with weight.


----------



## EmmJay

KEW84 said:


> EmmJay have you used this service?? Their stuff looks amazing!


I have not. I can’t commit to painting any of my bags knowing that it will void the quality/defect warranty and future repairs from LV.


----------



## LunaLV

I bought a pre-loved Fascinante LV bag with no straps. The original owner said that the straps were too sticky and cutt off them. So, I put new straps on it!


----------



## NathalieParis

ncabahug said:


> Oo my kind of thread!
> Has anybody managed to shorten the chain straps of the Vavin PM, temporarily or permanently? I tried tying the straps together under the flap or looping it under the flap (like I do with the Chanel Jumbo), but the empreinte leather is no where near as stiff as the caviar, so I'm concerned the flap will collapse with weight.


I like the bag but the straps are really too long. I wouldn’t like to have a bag that touches my knees when I walk... would really appreciate if LV offered strap shortening.


----------



## Blackcherry_88

I’ve bought a Louis vuitton galleria and it was in a very bad shape so i decided to do some painting

Check out the before and after pics 

I have also made a full video of the process


----------



## inverved

Why oh why did I stumble upon this thread?

Just when I thought I was done, suddenly another bag is on my radar.

Loving all these successful DIY projects.


----------



## Chial819

Not a “hack” per se but found some straps on eBay to dress up my trousse pochette since I love the look of the neonoe but prefer smaller bags. I asked for the short strap to be a custom length and the longer one came as is.


----------



## LHLarsen

In my house we have multiple cars and drivers, so I am constantly rotating keys with other people. I was looking for a way to attach keys to my D-Ring quickly, without any fuss. I found this brass piece that works beautifully and looks good too, so I thought I would share.


----------



## Vlad

Thanks for sharing this mini hack!


----------



## kellycsey5

BRILLIANT little piece! Would be perfect for me to clip in bags as well as the dog leash for a quick out the door  And it looks high end.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RandiK

Fixing a leather button with gel nail polish so it’s not all peeling. I need to use a matte top coat on it so it looks better. But it totally worked!!!


----------



## ditzydi

LHLarsen said:


> In my house we have multiple cars and drivers, so I am constantly rotating keys with other people. I was looking for a way to attach keys to my D-Ring quickly, without any fuss. I found this brass piece that works beautifully and looks good too, so I thought I would share.


This makes me wish all LV bags had d rings.


----------



## bh4me

Multi-pochette anyone  

I picked up my Graceful PM today and planned to take the bag immediately to the grocery assuming it was all good. For this reason, I wanted to bring something that I can just put in the Graceful. If it does not work out, I still have my pochettes to wear out.

Well, it worked out. I used the bag out of the box from curb side pick up LOL! In it, my diy multi-pochette...


----------



## vynguyen2410

paula3boys said:


> $70 more than PA, but Noe pouch is much more for the money!
> View attachment 4329186
> 
> View attachment 4329187
> 
> Don’t mind the tape- trying to train drawstring to lay flat


Hi Paula,
May I ask that did you punch hole thru the lining or just a D ring that you can screw through the 2 grommets only ?. What is the heaviest recommended weight You could advice so the leather won’t stretch (. I’m so scared. I really want to buy this as other Noes are so big which I don’t like. This one is perfect .


----------



## paula3boys

vynguyen2410 said:


> Hi Paula,
> May I ask that did you punch hole thru the lining or just a D ring that you can screw through the 2 grommets only ?. What is the heaviest recommended weight You could advice so the leather won’t stretch (. I’m so scared. I really want to buy this as other Noes are so big which I don’t like. This one is perfect .


I did not (and would not) punch holes through any part of the bag. I just used two D rings from Joann Fabric Store that I opened and put through existing grommets in the bag then squeezed closed again. I definitely would not put a lot of weight in the bag or you'd risk damage since it wasn't made to be worn this way. I can't tell you how much weight. I personally used it just like my pochette accessories, where I don't put a lot of items inside.


----------



## vynguyen2410

paula3boys said:


> I did not (and would not) punch holes through any part of the bag. I just used two D rings from Joann Fabric Store that I opened and put through existing grommets in the bag then squeezed closed again. I definitely would not put a lot of weight in the bag or you'd risk damage since it wasn't made to be worn this way. I can't tell you how much weight. I personally used it just like my pochette accessories, where I don't put a lot of items inside.


Thanks for the infor. I only intend to put phone, wallet, some cosmetic, maybe 150-300ml water bottle. ). Maybe too much haha .


----------



## EverSoElusive

paula3boys said:


> Added D rings to Noe Poche (Noe Pouch) so I can add straps



Hi Paula!

How did you add the D rings and where did you get the D rings from?


----------



## paula3boys

EverSoElusive said:


> Hi Paula!
> 
> How did you add the D rings and where did you get the D rings from?


I found the D rings at JoAnn Fabrics. I used pliers to open the rings then slipped them through the existing holes. I did not go through the fabric/canvas or create new holes of any sort. Once both sides were slipped through, I gently closed the D rings so that they would touch (you can feel with your hand).


----------



## LadyVintageBags

I've added nylon guitar style straps to my sac weekend pm to make it more casual and easier to access my things on the go.  If anyone is looking for a great LV tote with a top zipper and feet on the bottom with extra pocket on the front and back
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and an internal zippered pocket and is fully leather lined on the inside AND is an all weather bag then I encourage you to consider getting this bag


----------



## 23adeline

Not a bag, but shoulder strap that I used as a belt


----------



## bergafer3

lcfromyny said:


> If im reading this correct, France, May of 94.


That’s correct, just checked


----------



## superchelly

My favourite hack is using the Pocket Agenda Cover as a wallet! It has the feel of a long wallet while being slim enough to fit in my Chanel woc.


----------



## 23adeline

Nothing new but these are some bags that I either put D rings or liner so that I could use them as shoulder bags, or bag for my iPad


----------



## LadyVintageBags

23adeline said:


> Nothing new but these are some bags that I either put D rings or liner so that I could use them as shoulder bags, or bag for my iPad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046374
> View attachment 5046375
> View attachment 5046376
> View attachment 5046377
> View attachment 5046378
> View attachment 5046379


Love all of them by especially the way you styled the water colour one!


----------



## 23adeline

pharmach said:


> Love all of them by especially the way you styled the water colour one!


Thanks ! I would like to try the wc PV with other strap the next round


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Nothing new but these are some bags that I either put D rings or liner so that I could use them as shoulder bags, or bag for my iPad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046374
> View attachment 5046375
> View attachment 5046376
> View attachment 5046377
> View attachment 5046378
> View attachment 5046379


These all look amazing! Can you share where you found the chunky chains on the rafia and watercolor voyages? Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> These all look amazing! Can you share where you found the chunky chains on the rafia and watercolor voyages? Thank you!


Thanks!
Those 2 chains were from my other bags , silver chain on WC PV was from Coussin PM and gold chain on Raffia was from Luggage BB


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> Those 2 chains were from my other bags , silver chain on WC PV was from Coussin PM and gold chain on Raffia was from Luggage BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048233
> View attachment 5048234
> View attachment 5048235


Thank you so much. No wonder they mesh so perfectly in style! Unfortunately, my only bags with chunky chains are not detachable, but  it may be a good excuse to add one.


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much. No wonder they mesh so perfectly in style! Unfortunately, my only bags with chunky chains are not detachable, but  it may be a good excuse to add one.


Yes, you are right ! You may consider the Coussin, Rendezvous that comes with detachable chunky chain with monogram on it, very beautiful. I have both silver and gold . LV even sells those chain as necklace


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Yes, you are right ! You may consider the Coussin, Rendezvous that comes with detachable chunky chain with monogram on it, very beautiful. I have both silver and gold . LV even sells those chain as necklace
> View attachment 5048384


Yes! I have been seriously considering the Rendezvous, but did not think about the detachable chain. It is like a 2 for one  Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## 23adeline

I made a liner for the smallest kirigami pouch , attached a clasp on it and use it as charm


----------



## lemondln

Nothing created, just learned from Youtube to convert TP26 to shoulder bag, it is so useful for running small erands


----------



## chippylover

Has anyone converted a classic speedy to a bando using drings on the sides of thr bag? Pls
Post pics I want to do this on my
Preloved vintage speedy 35.


----------



## roxies_mom

chippylover said:


> Has anyone converted a classic speedy to a bando using drings on the sides of thr bag? Pls
> Post pics I want to do this on my
> Preloved vintage speedy 35.


I see that done alot in project groups on fb.


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor PV + Keepall key ring on Trio messenger strap


----------



## purpleboots

Does anyone know where to get the hardware pictured here to make the speedy into crossbody?  It looks like you have to puncture the leather and canvas though   Is that too permanent and damaging (in terms of resale)?


----------



## cheremushki

purpleboots said:


> Does anyone know where to get the hardware pictured here to make the speedy into crossbody?  It looks like you have to puncture the leather and canvas though   Is that too permanent and damaging (in terms of resale)?


Yeah.... I wouldn't do it if you have resale in mind...


----------



## 23adeline

I got this exact fit D rings when I purchased a non- LV strap , so I tentative put the D ring at the narrowest part of black handle for nice Mini to be worn as shoulder bag 
I bought some bigger D rings to try the horizontal way, still waiting for D rings to arrive.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I love this thread! I bought a vachetta (not LV) wrist strap from Etsy and I made my own trio-style bag using my MPA small pochette and coin purse (the Duo?).


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> I got this exact fit D rings when I purchased a non- LV strap , so I tentative put the D ring at the narrowest part of black handle for nice Mini to be worn as shoulder bag
> I bought some bigger D rings to try the horizontal way, still waiting for D rings to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128422
> View attachment 5128423
> View attachment 5128424


What is the size of these d rings? I’m still having trouble finding the right ones, I’ve bought 4 different sets and they don’t fit.


----------



## Da Nads

Here’s mine. Converting a wallet to a wristlet. Even fits my iPhone!


----------



## 23adeline

Bags_4_life said:


> What is the size of these d rings? I’m still having trouble finding the right ones, I’ve bought 4 different sets and they don’t fit.


The inner diameter is 12.5mm, according to seller’s listing. If you want to put it this way, measure the narrowest part of handle , the diameter of D ring has to be around that width.
	

		
			
		

		
	






If you have bigger D rings, you could put it horizontally Like the below pic


----------



## Bags_4_life

23adeline said:


> The inner diameter is 12.5mm, according to seller’s listing. If you want to put it this way, measure the narrowest part of handle , the diameter of D ring has to be around that width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132846
> View attachment 5132847
> View attachment 5132848
> 
> 
> If you have bigger D rings, you could put it horizontally Like the below pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132851


Thank you @23adeline for this detailed post and pictures, I will keep trying  Im trying to fit a strap on a vintage Cannes, the area below the leather strap is really small. Currently the only way I can attach a strap is with a hair elastic - which isn’t a good look so I haven’t worn it like this!


----------



## EverSoElusive

23adeline said:


> Watercolor PV + Keepall key ring on Trio messenger strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059368




Did you use an insert in your PV? If so, where did you get yours?


----------



## 23adeline

Bags_4_life said:


> Thank you @23adeline for this detailed post and pictures, I will keep trying  Im trying to fit a strap on a vintage Cannes, the area below the leather strap is really small. Currently the only way I can attach a strap is with a hair elastic - which isn’t a good look so I haven’t worn it like this!
> 
> View attachment 5132974


I don’t own a conventional Cannes, but I try the small D ring ( that I put on my WaH Nice Mini ) on my newer Cannes , it works ! I guess the space at the handle should be the same for conventional and newer Cannes 
You just need to get these D rings


----------



## 23adeline

EverSoElusive said:


> Did you use an insert in your PV? If so, where did you get yours?


Yes, I use the insert for T26, it’s slightly smaller , but I don’t mind since it’s big enough for me to put all my things in. I bought it from our local online platform either Lazada or Shopee 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This insert is shorter and without D rings, it has just 2 holes  , so I put 3 O rings there.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The beige colour is a new T26 insert that I bought for my coming Wild at heart toiletry 26, this insert cones with D rings


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I realized that if I connected the straps from both of my PAs, I’d have the perfect crossbody strap.  Looks it might be uncomfortable, but I wore it for 3 days straight and it was perfectly fine.  I usually use a chain strap and don’t really like vachetta, but I thought why not try something different.


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Yes, I use the insert for T26, it’s slightly smaller , but I don’t mind since it’s big enough for me to put all my things in. I bought it from our local online platform either Lazada or Shopee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133315
> 
> This insert is shorter and without D rings, it has just 2 holes  , so I put 3 O rings there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133316
> 
> 
> The beige colour is a new T26 insert that I bought for my coming Wild at heart toiletry 26, this insert cones with D rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133314


Thanks so much.  ETA. I saw the answer on the beige insert


----------



## Da Nads

I converted a wristlet into a crossbody and I just can’t get enough! Upcycle is so chic!


----------



## 23adeline

I bought a pin with ring to convert my best friend’s GO NF pouch to a sling pouch , because I don’t have one


----------



## Loriad

HarlemBagLady said:


> I realized that if I connected the straps from both of my PAs, I’d have the perfect crossbody strap.  Looks it might be uncomfortable, but I wore it for 3 days straight and it was perfectly fine.  I usually use a chain strap and don’t really like vachetta, but I thought why not try something different.
> 
> View attachment 5133444
> View attachment 5133445
> View attachment 5133447


OMG! What a great idea! You look fabulous!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> I bought a pin with ring to convert my best friend’s GO NF pouch to a sling pouch , because I don’t have one
> View attachment 5138412


This is such a cute and uplifting piece! I hope your best friend let you keep it after you converted it lol. I know I wouldn’t


----------



## 23adeline

LVtingting said:


> This is such a cute and uplifting piece! I hope your best friend let you keep it after you converted it lol. I know I wouldn’t


I converted it for my friend , for her to use, not for me 
I told her to let me take her mod pic after I converted it at her house last evening.


----------



## Da Nads

CAN’T STOP WEARING THIS BAG! HELP! Backstory: I bought this bag back in 2007 from the boutique at King of Prussia Mall. This is the partition and it was a wristlet. And I wore it thus for many years! Then, I “outgrew” wristlets and so this bag was in the back of my closet for many years, untouched. Then, I came across it recently and it seems, the chic thing to do is upcycle. So I go to YouTube and I watch videos on how to convert a wristlet to a crossbody. So I followed suit with the help of amazon. And so folks, we have evolved from a wristlet to a crossbody (see previous post) to now a top handle bag with a pearl strap, which is my favorite way to wear it.


----------



## deenancy210

Bhabegurl said:


> Here's my hack for my 6 key holder.. i added a jump ring and a small key ring, so i can attach my wrist strap... For easy access. It doesnt effect the function of the keys what so ever too, which is nice.





what size Jump Ring did you use?


----------



## for3v3rz

purpleboots said:


> Does anyone know where to get the hardware pictured here to make the speedy into crossbody?  It looks like you have to puncture the leather and canvas though   Is that too permanent and damaging (in terms of resale)?


Amazon has these, search for Screwback round head rivet with pull ring metal.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Da Nads said:


> CAN’T STOP WEARING THIS BAG! HELP! Backstory: I bought this bag back in 2007 from the boutique at King of Prussia Mall. This is the partition and it was a wristlet. And I wore it thus for many years! Then, I “outgrew” wristlets and so this bag was in the back of my closet for many years, untouched. Then, I came across it recently and it seems, the chic thing to do is upcycle. So I go to YouTube and I watch videos on how to convert a wristlet to a crossbody. So I followed suit with the help of amazon. And so folks, we have evolved from a wristlet to a crossbody (see previous post) to now a top handle bag with a pearl strap, which is my favorite way to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5155924


What a cool piece! So glad you found a way to enjoy it again.  Good ol' King of Prussia mall! I practically grew up there.


----------



## leooh

With my hands always using hand sanitiser and hand cream, I didn’t want to dirty the cream handles of my new wild at heart speedy 25… so i wrapped it in cream ribbon and secured the ends with really strong sticky tape…


----------



## ramona708

A great hint a friend gave me (she knows from her SA), *for all Neverfull owners:*
It isn‘t a totally open bag at all! Just take the inside pocket (which I personall don‘t use) and put it over your stuff like a cover. Then your items are more protected plus one can see the beautiful lining and lettering. Therefore it was meant, that‘s because the pocket isn‘t stitched down at the bottom!

To me that was a whole gamechanger!


----------



## travelbliss

Added a "D" ring to the Mono Cosmetic GM + a reverse strap + bag charm and I feel like I have a new accessory!!!


----------



## Jumper

travelbliss said:


> Added a "D" ring to the Mono Cosmetic GM + a reverse strap + bag charm and I feel like I have a new accessory!!!
> View attachment 5185114
> View attachment 5185115


If you put D rings on both ends, it could become a new crossbody bag!


----------



## travelbliss

Jumper said:


> If you put D rings on both ends, it could become a new crossbody bag!



I actually did add 2 D rings just in case !!!


----------



## onlyk

travelbliss said:


> I actually did add 2 D rings just in case !!!


What a great idea of yours! Where did you get the D ring? thanks!


----------



## travelbliss

onlyk said:


> What a great idea of yours! Where did you get the D ring? thanks!



Here's the link.   These fit the *GM* size cosmetic bag.



			https://www.amazon.com/CRAFTMEmore-D-Rings-Shackle-Horseshoe-Replacement/dp/B076YY56TS/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=Craftmore+D+ring+5%2F8&qid=1633882038&sr=8-2


----------



## onlyk

travelbliss said:


> Here's the link.   These fit the *GM* size cosmetic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CRAFTMEmore-D-Rings-Shackle-Horseshoe-Replacement/dp/B076YY56TS/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=CRAFTMEMORE+D-Rings+with+Closing+Screw+Shackle+Key+Holder+Horseshoe+U+Shape+Dee+Ring+DIY+Leather+Craft+Purse+Replacement+fit+5%2F8+Inch+Strap+4+pcs+%28Gold%29&qid=1633881859&s=arts-crafts&sr=1-2


Thank you so much! ordering now!


----------



## cmars

BleuSaphir said:


> I used my DE key pouch with my MCM lanyard leather strap to use it as a lanyard.
> View attachment 4357962


So simple and brilliant!


----------



## 23adeline

This is the same old way as what I did to my WAH Nice Mini, I put the D rings on Nano Nice  for fun 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also put a bracelet on WC Keepall keyring


----------



## purpleboots

I finally got around to having a strap made to extend the Thames PM to use as a crossbody.  The original kept falling off my shoulder and didn't feel secure.


----------



## lemondln

Adding a resin chain to my Boite Chapeau Souple PM, super light, each to grab as a top handle

when I dont use it, the resin chain falls in front
P.s. wish LV put a handle like the mini one


----------



## Sunshine mama

purpleboots said:


> I finally got around to having a strap made to extend the Thames PM to use as a crossbody.  The original kept falling off my shoulder and didn't feel secure.
> 
> View attachment 5284461
> 
> View attachment 5284462


Love this!!!
Where did you get the strap made?


----------



## purpleboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!
> Where did you get the strap made?


Thanks!  I got the strap and buckle from etsy (https://www.etsy.com/listing/739854188/real-leather-crossbody-strap-replacement?ref=yr_purchases and https://www.etsy.com/listing/1012957068/belt-roller-buckle-rings-assorted?ref=yr_purchases) then just had a local shoe repair/leather shop turn the strap into a belt.


----------



## bagsamplified

This group seems to make the impossible, possible..  love the ingenuity in this thread!

This may not be possible.. any idea how to turn a Men's reversible Initiales belt into a bag strap of some sort? I love the Men's SS22 Illusion Taurillon in photos but haven't worn belts in aaaaages and would like more use out of this item if to get it


----------



## deanomatter

bagsamplified said:


> This group seems to make the impossible, possible..  love the ingenuity in this thread!
> 
> This may not be possible.. any idea how to turn a Men's reversible Initiales belt into a bag strap of some sort? I love the Men's SS22 Illusion Taurillon in photos but haven't worn belts in aaaaages and would like more use out of this item if to get it


You need to get 2 rivet studs , 1 leather  hole puncher and 2 lobster claw and voila  
Similar like this one but instead you sew on the end , just use the rivet studs to punched them together

Diy bag straps


----------



## THE_Lena

rachelkitty said:


> Which eBay seller can I order this vachetta strap from/what's their current website? I did a search in the forum and couldn't find any info!
> TIA!


I’ve bought vachetta straps from Dress Up Your Purse. Really good quality. You can’t even tell it’s not LV.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

purpleboots said:


> I finally got around to having a strap made to extend the Thames PM to use as a crossbody.  The original kept falling off my shoulder and didn't feel secure.
> 
> View attachment 5284461
> 
> View attachment 5284462


Omg i love that.   I did the same with my mono


----------



## bagsamplified

deanomatter said:


> You need to get 2 rivet studs , 1 leather  hole puncher and 2 lobster claw and voila
> Similar like this one but instead you sew on the end , just use the rivet studs to punched them together
> 
> Diy bag straps


Oooh... you know what, I was going to say the CS here said we shouldn't trim the belt cos I'd thought of getting a slightly longer length. They said it's specially treated etc. But, your suggestion and this amazing thread has made me realise, I could wear the belt with the lobster claws as the belt clasp, rather than the LV buckle! Which is what I prefer anyway as I don't tend to like going around with such a large logo buckle. And then the buckle could be used on other belts or made into a charm of sorts .. THANK YOU this has been really fun


----------



## deanomatter

bagsamplified said:


> Oooh... you know what, I was going to say the CS here said we shouldn't trim the belt cos I'd thought of getting a slightly longer length. They said it's specially treated etc. But, your suggestion and this amazing thread has made me realise, I could wear the belt with the lobster claws as the belt clasp, rather than the LV buckle! Which is what I prefer anyway as I don't tend to like going around with such a large logo buckle. And then the buckle could be used on other belts or made into a charm of sorts .. THANK YOU this has been really fun


Oh yahhh !!! Thats brilliant idea !    Didnt really think of that both as using the buckle for charm and use the lobster claw as buckle instead .. now you inspired me to do the same to my husbands old belt


----------



## bagsamplified

deanomatter said:


> Oh yahhh !!! Thats brilliant idea !    Didnt really think of that both as using the buckle for charm and use the lobster claw as buckle instead .. now you inspired me to do the same to my husbands old belt


Please share how it goes!! I may not be game enough to modify my own LV belt if I get it, might take it to a local leather worker- though if I got the longer belt, there's more room for error/modification though 

Thank you again!


----------



## deanomatter

Not really an innovative one just got inspired by all of you here (and yt ) 
Dyed and old Compeigne 23 and add some rivet studs on the side , so now become crossbody / trocadero 

before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
after


----------



## bagsamplified

deanomatter said:


> Not really an innovative one just got inspired by all of you here (and yt )
> Dyed and old Compeigne 23 and add some rivet studs on the side , so now become crossbody / trocadero
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318917


Looks amazing! Am very inspired, well done!


----------



## Iama101

I see lots of creative ideas here!  I’m all about getting more value for my money, it’s especially important now that there is a constant price increase in everything!  Here’s a good hack for *lv toiletry bag*! It instantly transforms it into a good looking and functional crossbody bag.


----------



## darkangel07760

THE_Lena said:


> I’ve bought vachetta straps from Dress Up Your Purse. Really good quality. You can’t even tell it’s not LV.


Love this.  Thank you.


----------



## ktd22

Divalish said:


> I seriously love these little Mautto clips! I'm going to order a couple more, as I love the Coin Purse hack! And I got a Neverfull GM yesterday, I think I'm going to add one to the Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was looking for small gold key rings, for the coin purse hack on the previous page as an example, I bought these on Amazon (Prime too!):


Where did you get the lips hotstamp?! So cute!!!


----------



## Lucille68

Iama101 said:


> I see lots of creative ideas here!  I’m all about getting more value for my money, it’s especially important now that there is a constant price increase in everything!  Here’s a good hack for *lv toiletry bag*! It instantly transforms it into a good looking and functional crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324147


I love this! Where did you find it?


----------



## Iama101

Lucille68 said:


> I love this! Where did you find it?


Thank you. It is from AiMere Luxury Collection.


----------



## thelostlala

So like many other Graceful owners, I feel that the original strap is a tad too short at times, and hence I decided to improvise with my Neo Noe strap instead. I got a pair of O rings, attached it to my Graceful and then hooked the Neo Noe strap to it. If you are tall, I reckon you could even use the Neo Noe straps and use the Graceful as a crossbody!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iama101 said:


> I see lots of creative ideas here!  I’m all about getting more value for my money, it’s especially important now that there is a constant price increase in everything!  Here’s a good hack for *lv toiletry bag*! It instantly transforms it into a good looking and functional crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324147


This is so cute!
How did you put the clasp and the thing around the pouch? Where did you get it?


----------



## Loriad

Iama101 said:


> I see lots of creative ideas here!  I’m all about getting more value for my money, it’s especially important now that there is a constant price increase in everything!  Here’s a good hack for *lv toiletry bag*! It instantly transforms it into a good looking and functional crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324147


This is great!


----------



## Iama101

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so cute!
> How did you put the clasp and the thing around the pouch? Where did you get it?


It’s an encasement, designed specifically to fit the cosmetic pouch PM. So the pouch can be worn crossbody. It’s pretty neat and functional.


----------



## darkangel07760

Iama101 said:


> It’s an encasement, designed specifically to fit the cosmetic pouch PM. So the pouch can be worn crossbody. It’s pretty neat and functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354977


That is super cool!


----------



## darkangel07760

I finally had a little money to buy some items from Dress Up Your Purse. 
I bought a replacement leather drawstring for my Noe, a crossbody strap for my vintage Boulogne, and a cute tassel to pop onto my bags. 
I might cut the original strap off the Boulogne; we will see how it looks if I don’t. 
I will post when I get everything in! Thanks to everyone here for the great ideas! 
I might have to buy a cosmetic pouch and get that converter from that other site so I can wear it. It’s ingenious.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Hi. Does anyone has the Twist MM with the chain handle? So you mind measuring the chain please. 
i have the Twist Trunk.  Would love to add a handle chain.


----------



## Iamminda

YazlindaYazid said:


> Hi. Does anyone has the Twist MM with the chain handle? So you mind measuring the chain please.
> i have the Twist Trunk.  Would love to add a handle chain.



It’s around 9.5 inch end to end.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Iamminda said:


> It’s around 9.5 inch end to end.


Thank you22 so much.


----------



## snibor

Thought I’d post here.  This is a large Kirigami pouch.  I bought a clear plastic pouch from Amazon.  It already has rings and you can purchase silver or gold colored rings.  It turns your Kirigami into a bag if you add strap. I already had strap from another bag.  I love this bag for summer and it was so easy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cross posting this from the accessorize thread. Turned my stuffed with bills, cards and receipts Slim Purse into a wristlet:


----------



## lemondln

Turning Kirigami large and mini one to multi-pochette 
Turning kirigami medium one to belt bag
Hohoho


----------



## lemondln

LavenderIce said:


> Cross posting this from the accessorize thread. Turned my stuffed with bills, cards and receipts Slim Purse into a wristlet:
> View attachment 5374379




Your drink looks yummy 

Beautiful slim purse. does it fit a phone? Is it good enough for catchall? I like it.


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Turning Kirigami large and mini one to multi-pochette
> Turning kirigami medium one to belt bag
> Hohoho
> 
> View attachment 5380214
> 
> View attachment 5380215
> 
> View attachment 5380217



I love both of these .  Here is my MKA  that I posted last summer 






And my wristlet


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> I love both of these .  Here is my MKA  that I posted last summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380225
> 
> 
> 
> And my wristlet
> 
> View attachment 5380228



Love our BTP kirigami 
Love love your pearls, so pretty!   I also tried with pearls but did not work for me, the pearl is too round, keeps falling from my shoulder hahaha


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Love our BTP kirigami
> Love love your pearls, so pretty!   I also tried with pearls but did not work for me, the pearl is too round, keeps falling from my shoulder hahaha



I agree — the pearls aren’t the most comfortable on the shoulder but it’s ok as a crossbody for a short outing


----------



## LavenderIce

lemondln said:


> Your drink looks yummy
> 
> Beautiful slim purse. does it fit a phone? Is it good enough for catchall? I like it.



Thanks! I have an iPhone 10s Max with a case and pop socket which does not fit. It is a very nice catchall though! I'm using it to replace my old Chane cambon ligne lambskin wallet and it is so much lighter and thinner.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

lemondln said:


> Adding a resin chain to my Boite Chapeau Souple PM, super light, each to grab as a top handle
> 
> when I dont use it, the resin chain falls in front
> P.s. wish LV put a handle like the mini one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289894
> 
> View attachment 5289895


May I know which part did u attach the chain to?


----------



## travelbliss

lemondln said:


> Turning Kirigami large and mini one to multi-pochette
> Turning kirigami medium one to belt bag
> Hohoho
> 
> View attachment 5380214
> 
> View attachment 5380215
> 
> View attachment 5380217



Oh these are total game changers....how fabulous !!!  Thanks so much for sharing the photos @snibor & @lemondln


----------



## travelbliss

View attachment 5380214

View attachment 5380215

View attachment 5380217

[/QUOTE]


----------



## onlyk

the best way I have seen converted the pouch without damaging it!


----------



## Raaz

lemondln said:


> Turning Kirigami large and mini one to multi-pochette
> Turning kirigami medium one to belt bag
> Hohoho
> 
> View attachment 5380214
> 
> View attachment 5380215
> 
> View attachment 5380217


Perfect!


----------



## Chrissy14223

purpleboots said:


> I finally got around to having a strap made to extend the Thames PM to use as a crossbody.  The original kept falling off my shoulder and didn't feel secure.
> 
> View attachment 5284461
> 
> View attachment 5284462


Hi! I was looking at a preloved Thames with the thought to try this! Looks great. Where did you find a match for the strap?


----------



## Chrissy14223

purpleboots said:


> Thanks!  I got the strap and buckle from etsy (https://www.etsy.com/listing/739854188/real-leather-crossbody-strap-replacement?ref=yr_purchases and https://www.etsy.com/listing/1012957068/belt-roller-buckle-rings-assorted?ref=yr_purchases) then just had a local shoe repair/leather shop turn the strap into a belt.


Hi there, did you find the strap you ordered was pretty close to the width of your bag? I'm wondering because I have the Thames GM and want to do the same thing you did. The listing says the strap is 1.18" and I would think thats pretty close to my current strap width (in the photo)...


----------



## Mi931

I was going to create a thread then I saw this hahahahah. I bought the kiragami set and bought a strap holder to use it as string. I’m 162cm; 120cm chain is good enough just nice on me.
To add on,
I’ve gotten the buckle protector and it works nicely too; hope it prevent the fading…


----------



## Mi931

lemondln said:


> Turning Kirigami large and mini one to multi-pochette
> Turning kirigami medium one to belt bag
> Hohoho
> 
> View attachment 5380214
> 
> View attachment 5380215
> 
> View attachment 5380217


Babe do you have a picture of you wearing the bag cross body? Hehe


----------



## Mi931

leooh said:


> With my hands always using hand sanitiser and hand cream, I didn’t want to dirty the cream handles of my new wild at heart speedy 25… so i wrapped it in cream ribbon and secured the ends with really strong sticky tape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182654


Just to share I previously did this to my bag and I think I wrapped too hard and left it in a cupboard didn’t really use.. end up my bag handles had some marking and I’m not sure if it’s the humidity/heat that cause those marking + finishing to come out a little


----------

